# AW's Beer Reviews.....



## AWMiller

Brewed by: *Full Sail Brewing Co.*; Hood River, Oregon










Well the black lager kick continues on!! This Session black lager is such a delight! It's dark, but not black like a Guinness (which I still haven't acquired the taste for...). Forms a small mocha-colored head when poured; which tapers off a bit too soon for my likes. The aroma of coffee and cooking chocolates fill the nose; neither of which are too heavy as one is drinking the beer. This is a very mellow beer with just the right amount of 'heaviness' and can be enjoyed easily throughout the day. Not too sweet and not too 'hoppy'... just the way I prefer a good black lager.

Definitely one being added to my black lager preferential list!!


----------



## AWMiller

This beer was rather enjoyable. I had read previous reviews of it on BeerAdvocate.com where other reviewers had not given it such a good rating. But being the skeptic that I am, I just had to try it out for myself... and I'm rather glad I did!

When poured this beer sports a rich amber color with hints of orange. It didn't bolster up a large head, maybe an inch or so but the head stayed with the beer and provided for some nice lacing on the side of the glass. One thing I really enjoyed was the beer's toasted-malt aroma; but at times hints of caramel were also noticed. The flavor of the beer is largely the toasted-malt flavor but again, tastes of caramel were detected. There's a nice lingering flavor and the beer is a very drinkable beer. Would I stock up on it? Probably not; but it's not a bad one to have a few on hand!


----------



## AWMiller

Let me introduce you to my most favorite Belgian Ale&#8230; Leffe Blonde. Pale amber in color, this ale pumps out a full-bodied, flavor-rich beer. First you'll notice the soothing amber color in which light dances on the surface and deep within the glass. Take a moment to enjoy the substantial head that forms when the beer is poured just right. As you enjoy this fine ale, take note of the foam rings that line your glass. Drinking doesn't just involve taste&#8230; take time to enjoy the look and display that your beer provides!

Then take in your first drink&#8230; no other ale fills my mouth like this hearty Belgian Ale! I notice different flavors each time I enjoy this ale but for the most part it imparts a slightly sweet yet slightly spicy flavor that is as soft as warm caramel on the tongue. There are also subtle hints of vanilla and maybe even some toffee. At times I've tasted (or did I imagine it?!) slight tastes of banana but definitely some sweet spices! As for the aroma of the ale&#8230; well&#8230; it really smells like banana nut bread!

Keep in mind that Belgian ales are thought to be amongst the best in the world. They are very complex but very, very rewarding to the ale connoisseur!

So grab ya some Leffe&#8230; get it as cold as you can, pour you a glass and enjoy this awesome ale!


----------



## AWMiller

From Scotland's oldest brewery (since 1719) that is still in operation today, this is one heck of an enjoyable ale!!

This ale sports a deep, dark walnut color and a somewhat thick (slightly heavy) rich malty, nutty flavor.

Depending on how you pour it, the head can froth up from 1 finger to 3 fingers and stick with you through the entire drink!

The warm fermentation process yields very subtle fruity flavors that are in no way overbearing but rather just a slight aftertaste that coincides with its very smooth and creamy finish.

Enjoy some today!!


----------



## AWMiller

It took a while to get into this brown ale but it finally 'grew' on me and this is a nice beer to have on those fall days beside a roaring fire. It's reddish, copper color sports an off-white foamy head which settles down much more quickly than I would like. It has a nice caramel aroma with a creamy, smooth body with a faint grainy finish. I enjoyed it for a couple of beers but anything more than that and the flavor really begins to decline. Darn good with a hearty hamburger though!


----------



## AWMiller

What an awesome black lager! The more I try of this style, the more I'm starting to really love a hearty black lager. When poured, it looks like "Texas Tea" with an incredible foamy head that lingers for the entire serving leaving pleasing lace rings on the glass. What captured my senses was its deep, dark malt smell. It has an enjoyable flavor; having a nice crisp 'hoppy' bite but none of that bitterness normally associated with the black malt. Don't expect a porter or stout when having this beer! Otherwise you'd think it was thinned out a tad. But this is definitely one black lager to have on-hand and enjoy!


----------



## AWMiller

For something coming from Anheuser-Busch, this is not that bad of a beer. When poured, there's a slight foamy head atop a copper-colored body &#8230; here's where I was hoping for a more hearty head of foam on this pumpkin ale. The beer is full of spice and nutmeg with just a tad hint of pumpkin; and adorned with hints of aroma like pumpkin bread (or is some cases like a warm pumpkin pie right out of the oven). It's a very easy beer to drink and one to be enjoyed during the Fall.


----------



## AWMiller

When it comes to lagers, I find my self reaching for Gordon Biersch's Marzen more and more these days! It's deep, dark amber body and frothy white head (which holds well and leaves tiny rings of lace around the glass) are a delight to behold. The body of the beer is creamy and very smooth across the palate. The flavors are very robust and lightly sweet with a smooth finish that beckons you to sample more of its hearty flavors. Truly one to have in stock and enjoyed with the best of friends!


----------



## AWMiller

Whoa! When they say lemony flavor&#8230; they mean lemony flavor!! I'm not a big fan of 'fruity' beers but this one was somewhat enjoyable. It's a good summer beer but only in small quantities because of the lemony taste which somewhat overpowers the flavor of the beer. Would definitely be a good 'cooking' beer as the beer and lemon flavors would greatly compliment fish/seafood dishes!


----------



## AWMiller

It's hard to tell what I like most about this beer. Is it the sweet aroma? Is it the smooth full-bodied taste? Whatever the case may be, this is one to have stocked up in your cellar!! When poured, the beer boasts a sultry, dark mahogony brown and sports a thick frothy head that stays with the beer for quite a while. The flavor is a meld of chocolate, smoky hops, hints of banana and possibly cinnamon. Definitely one to be enjoyed all throughout the year!


----------



## AWMiller

Of the line of Leinenkugel beers, this one is my favorite! When poured I would compare it to looking like a fine cherry Dr. Pepper (without all that carbonation!!). The head is very thin and somewhat off-white in color with some nice lacing as you enjoy the beer. The flavor is just a nice smooth roasted flavor; nothing overbearing nor standout-ish. For a beer that's not too complex I find this one very satisfying; one to be enjoyed over and over!


----------



## AWMiller

Brewed by: *Tommyknocker Brewery*, Colorado

Tommyknocker's Butthead Doppelbock is a very outstanding brew in my humble opinion. Rich and VERY smooth and delightfully malty and not overfilled with all that taste of hops!

When poured, your eyes will delight in the dark mahogany color with a hefty tan to light brown head that will cling to your mug leaving those wonderful ring-lines all the way down the glass. Your sense of smell will swoon filled with malts, various fruit, warm bread, and the like. Once that syrupy thick brew hits your tongue you will taste a meld of flavors but overall I compare it to warm bread fresh out of the oven! There is a slight bite of alcohol but it's nothing at all in the way of conflicting with the fine taste of this brew.

Definitely one of the best American dopplebocks I've ever tasted!

.


----------



## AWMiller

Brewed by: *Big Sky Brewing Company* in Montana

This one's fast becoming one of my favorite go-to brown ales!! Sporting a thin creamy head (1 to 1.5 finger in thickness) and a deep brown mahogany color body. Hints of coffee and chocolate scented with notes of honey and warm butter!

This is one fine smooth drinking beer. It's fine by itself but a fine steak or fall-off-the-bone rack of ribs really compliments this brew very well!








.


----------



## AWMiller

Ok... I'm a believer now! I've been trying several "black ales" and just haven't found one that truly tempted my taste buds. That was until I enjoyed this 1554 Enlightened Black Ale by New Belgium brewing company in Fort Carson, Colorado.

The beer is a lovely dark chocolaty brown with the scent of chocolate and dark roasted coffee and topped off with creamy tan-colored head that is not too thick nor is it too thin.

Upon my first taste my taste buds went into total shock. Did I really taste what I thought I tasted or was I just dreaming? But the second taste confirmed it! Flavors of strong coffee (much like espresso), chocolate and subtle hints of bitter malt. One taste led to another and then there were none!

This is definitely one going into my Beer Hall of Fame!!


----------



## RoughNeck

Kid Rock has gotten into beer ,Michigan brewing company, with there new beer called American bada$# beer


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Based on all these reviews you may want to hand them thar keys over good buddy!!!! You may want to lay back and take a break before you get a ticket for TWI !!! LOL


----------



## AWMiller

hahaha ... yeah it would look like i was hitting the booze awful hard lately!!! TWI.... wonder how many others are gonna figure that one out!! Good one!! hahahaaa


----------



## AWMiller

*Beer:* Spaten Optimator

*Brewed by:* Spaten-Franziskaner-Bräu, Germany

*Style:* Dopplebock

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or beer mug. Although I don't mind mine in a goblet from time to time!!

*Personal Notes:*
What an awesome German dopplebock!! Once poured I knew I was in for a treat when I gazed upon that deep, DEEP dark brown/near black delicious body! Taste and smell are dazzled by a grand balance between malt and hops; not too bitter and not too sweet. The body is good and thick; I like to tease folks by saying it's "thick but not too chewy!" I think it's time to go back and enjoy a few more!


----------



## AWMiller

Of the Oktoberfest beers that I've sampled thus far, this Spaten is definitely right at the top of my favorites list!!! When I make it over to Germany, Munich and this brewery are definitely on my list of attractions to visit!!!

When poured this beer sports a hearty head that stays well with the beer all the way through. Its deep 'caramely' brown body (much like a hearty cream soda from those old-fashioned soda fountains!) and caramel scent were just almost too much to bear while taking pics of the brew! There's a very well-balanced combination of caramel, hops and malt with this fine brew that sits well and proves to be a very easy drinkable beer.

An awesome beer to pair up with some delicious brats hot off the grill!!!


----------



## On a call

Sounds great...Such a shame you do not live closer, I would share a pint or two of my IPA, stout, or wheat.


----------



## AWMiller

i hear ya bro... would love to throw down some grub on the grill and throw back some serious brews!!! of course... that would be after we nailed some yotes on a few stands!!!!


----------



## On a call

Oh you have no idea how good that sounds !

Yotes, grub, brewski's


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Mardi Gras Bock

*Brewed by:* Abita Brewing Co.; Abita Springs, Louisiana, USA

*Style:* Maibock / Helles Bock

*Glassware:* Best served in pilsner glass or beer mug.

*Personal Notes:* A good beer with a rich amber color and a somewhat nice thin foamy head. Not too heavy so it's a good beer to be enjoyed readily throughout the day. Scents and tastes of caramel and malt are noted but neither of which are too heavy or overbearing of the other; but there's a nice little bite of hops at the end that makes this a right-tasty beer!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Hobgoblin

*Brewed by:* Wychwood Brewery Company, Oxsfordshire, United Kingdom ... check out their wicked website!!!

*Style:* English Brown Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in pint glass (becker or tumbler) or a good ol' mug.

*Personal Notes:* The appearance is a dark amber / dark ruby red sporting a nice frothy head that lasts for the entire beer; with nice lacing throughout. Scent and flavor reminiscent of toffee with just enough hops to finish it off nice and smooth. Definitely one of those all-day beers... one that you can enjoy all day! Oddly though... I found myself enjoy the beer after it warmed up just a tad!


----------



## bar-d

Open tab, baste ribs on pit, baste yourself, repeat as necessary.


----------



## On a call

Hey Bar-d....you have an idea too


----------



## On a call

Aye, ales are good. And this one sounds pretty tastee too.


----------



## Mattuk

Its an ok beer Brain. Have a look for a Badger, Fursty Ferret! www.badgerales.com. I'll try tonight to put a list together for one's to try if you can find them!
How many of our beers do you get out there?


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Buffalo Butt

*Brewed by:* Rahr & Sons Brewing Company; Ft. Worth, Texas, USA

*Style:* American Amber Lager / American Red Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint or mug.

*Personal Notes:* A lovely dark maroon brew that sports a fairly hearty head, which dissipates a bit too quickly for my preference. Lively scents and flavors of caramel, malt, toast, and toffee; and a slight reminiscent hint of warm flaky biscuits (yeah... Hungry Jack style). Not too hoppy ... not too sweet. Good carbonation makes for a light, refreshing mouth-feel.

It's an "ok" beer (not bad but not overly exciting) but it could be amped up some to represent Texas much better!! (How? I'm not sure.... will have to put more thought into that one!) Most interesting about this beer, for me, was not in the taste but rather in the labeling! It has an interesting 'story' which can be read on the label or on their website (click here for that 'story').


----------



## ebbs

I'll be honest. It's worth logging in to PT every day just to see what the NAME of beer AW Miller is trying out every weekend. Buffalo BUTT? PRICELESS!


----------



## On a call

Hey I agree....

AW nice glass...I have a set exactly like that one.

Cheers !


----------



## AWMiller

yeah i love that mug! found it at an antique shop for $1....


----------



## AWMiller

Since we know that beer goes good with so many types of foods (and by itself too!!!), I thought I'd start up a thread containing reviews of the beers that I've been sampling.

Also, rather than having a separate thread for each review, I'll just keep them all culminated here in one spot.

Enjoy! And chime in with your opinions/reviews and recommendations!!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Weisse Dark

*Brewed by:* Hacker-Pschoor Bräu; Munchen, Germany

*Style:* Weizenbock

*Glassware:* Best served in weizen glass or mug.

*Personal Notes:* These German brews are steadily growing on me! This brew sports a body that is a dark amber, slightly cloudy (maybe a bit murky?) but, moreover, like dark honey that has crystallized somewhat. Topped off with a thick, frothy, bubbly white head that stays with the bear all the way through! Warm scents of apple (like a warm apple pie), sweet malt, clovers and bananas tease the nose as you bring it close. This brew is soooooo smooth, thick (but not chewy!!) and creamy. Slightly fruity (apple? banana? but only so slight)... and malty (like a good malt from a fountain shop). There's a slight hint of bitter hops but it is so well blended in with the rest of the delicious flavors of this brew that it doesn't stand out. What a very wonderful dark wheat German beer!!


----------



## ReidRH

Kinda reminds me of someone I once Knew HA!! She Wasnt that Pretty Either!!! LOL


----------



## On a call

ha ha...did you kiss her ?


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Spaten Optimator

*Brewed by:* Spaten-Franziskaner-Bräu, Germany

*Style:* Dopplebock

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or beer mug. Although I don't mind mine in a goblet from time to time!!

*Personal Notes:*
What an awesome German dopplebock!! Once poured I knew I was in for a treat when I gazed upon that deep, DEEP dark brown/near black delicious body! Taste and smell are dazzled by a grand balance between malt and hops; not too bitter and not too sweet. The body is good and thick; I like to tease folks by saying it's "thick but not too chewy!" I think it's time to go back and enjoy a few more!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Would you like me to merge all of your beer posts into one for you? Real easy to do....


----------



## AWMiller

Chris Miller said:


> Would you like me to merge all of your beer posts into one for you? Real easy to do....


I was gonna send ya a PM on this one... might be easier just to remove them cause I'm gonna get this thread updated with those previously posted as their own unique threads....


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Rahr & Sons Buffalo Butt

*Brewed by:* Rahr & Sons Brewing Company; Ft. Worth, Texas, USA

*Style:* American Amber Lager / American Red Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint or mug.

*Personal Notes:* A lovely dark maroon brew that sports a fairly hearty head, which dissipates a bit too quickly for my preference. Lively scents and flavors of caramel, malt, toast, and toffee; and a slight reminiscent hint of warm flaky biscuits (yeah... Hungry Jack style). Not too hoppy ... not too sweet. Good carbonation makes for a light, refreshing mouth-feel.

It's an "ok" beer (not bad but not overly exciting) but it could be amped up some to represent Texas much better!! (How? I'm not sure.... will have to put more thought into that one!) Most interesting about this beer, for me, was not in the taste but rather in the labeling! It has an interesting 'story' which can be read on the label or on their website (click here for that 'story').


----------



## El Gato Loco

Well so we don't have duplicate threads, I figured we could either delete them, or merge them so I merged them for now until you decide what you want to do. You could always edit the first post, and dump it at the bottom and turn the first post into a sort of intro post or something.

Just let me know if I can help.

http://www.predatortalk.com/members-cabin/1993-beer-reviews.html


----------



## AWMiller

That'll work! If you can, when you have time, just merge this thread in with them too... if any dupes appear feel free to delete those! thanks!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Xingu Black Beer

*Brewed by:* Cervejaria Sul Brasileira; Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

*Style:* schwarzbier

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or a heavy mug (which is what I prefer!!)

*Personal Notes:* Black gold.... that was my first thought when I poured this brew. Pleasant scents filled with sweet molasses, dark chocolate and slow-roasted malts. A hearty, foamy head stayed well for quite a while. But the taste... ooooh how smooth it was... so smooth I had to keep telling myself that this was beer! The taste was just a tad sweet but there was no detection of any bitterness at all! The flavors of sweet molasses, chocolate and malts come through so teasingly well in this black beer. One reviewer somewhere even said it "smells like cocoa krispies, tastes like heaven" ... yeah I can see where they would say that!! This is definitely one full bodied, easy to drink black beer that you don't want to pass up when you can get it!!


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH said:


> Kinda reminds me of someone I once Knew HA!! She Wasnt that Pretty Either!!! LOL


Did you meet her in Vegas?? LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco

All merged together for now... ill clean it up in a few.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Franziskaner Weissbier

*Brewed by:* Spaten-Franziskaner-Bräu; Munich, Germany

*Style:* Hefeweizen

*Glassware:* Best served in a weizen glass.

*Personal Notes:* Pours a very hazy golden amber color with a substantial head &#8230; either wait a bit for it to go down or deal with the foamy mustache! The aroma of this brew was amazing!! It put off scents of bananas and cloves &#8230; and just a subtle hint of lemon-grass. The taste is just amazing &#8230; like sweet banana-nut bread or bread pudding with warm cream sauce just poured on! Nice, creamy, and an exceptional finish! Definitely an awesome companion with poultry and seafood dishes!!


----------



## youngdon

This beer, I'll have to try.


----------



## AWMiller

well.... did ya try it yet??!! heheheee


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Shiner Spring Ale Dortmunder

*Brewed by:* Spoetzl Brewery; Shiner, Texas USA

*Style:* Dortmunder

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass.

*Personal Notes:* Well this is my first 'dortmunder' to try out. The body is a nice rich golden color with a pretty good level of carbonation going on. As you can see it sports a tall, frothy head! Light scents of grain, malts and just a slight hint of hops here and there. Although I prefer 'heavier' beers, this one was a nice 'light' beer with subtle flavors of malt and grains and a tinge of spice from the hops at the end. I'd probably keep a few of these on-hand to enjoy after a long day spent working the yard/garden; but definitely something I'd enjoy during the spring or summer seasons.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier

*Brewed by:* Bayerische Staatsbrauerei Weihenstephan; Freising, Germany

*Style:* Hefeweizen

*Glassware:* Best served in a weizen glass.

*Personal Notes:* Stop the press! I have just enjoyed the MOST amazing hefeweizen ever!! Definitely one that would make me pack a bag and head overseas to Freising, Germany, just to enjoy this beer at its freshest! It pours a tantalizing hazy golden colored brew with a hearty frothy head. Some beers are meant to be savored at many levels and this is exactly one of those beers! Sit back and let the scents of cloves and banana-nut bread along with subtle hints of citrus fill your sense of smell. The savor this prime brew and enjoy that warm banana-nut bread flavor following by a nice slightly citrus-y aftertaste. Words just cannot describe how amazing this one is &#8230; you just have to get some for yourself and enjoy!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Samuel Adams Imperial Stout

*Brewed by:* Boston Beer Co.; Boston, Massachusetts USA

*Style:* Russian Imperial Stout

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass, becker or a snifter.

*Personal Notes:* This is definitely the darkest beer I have yet to try (at least as of the time of this review)! Held it up to the light and all I could compare it to was a solar eclipse &#8230; light was not getting through! I was expecting a more frothy head but once the head 'fell' it formed a nice mocha-colored ring and formed subtle lace lines on the glass while I drank the beer. There were an abundance of scents and flavors in this beefy brew: chocolate, coffee, espresso, toffee, sweet raisins, vanilla, and more. That snifter glass is the key glassware to use to trap all those wonderful scents while you enjoy drinking this beer. The body is very thick (but not chewy!) and each sip is followed by a hearty aftertaste of strong coffee mixed in with some rich hot chocolate. Definitely a beer to be enjoyed during the chill of fall and winter months and absolutely NOT a beer that is to be quaffed!! Sit back, slow down and enjoy this beer for a while.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Saint Arnold Fancy Lawnmower

*Brewed by:* Saint Arnold Brewing Co.; Houston, Texas USA

*Style:* kolsch/altbier

*Glassware:* Best served in a stange or pint.

*Personal Notes:* Pours a clear amber body with a nice white foamy head. Filled with scents of grains, bananas, and cloves. This is a nice crisp beer that's to be truly enjoyed during the hot summer months. The carbonation in this beer is just right; crisp and a wonderful clean finish with only a slight bitter aftertaste. Flavors of sweet malt, bananas, and cloves are complimented well with 'herbally' hops. Stock up as the weather warms up!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Samuel Adams Imperial Series Double Bock

*Brewed by:* Boston Beer Company; Boston, Massachusetts USA

*Style:* doppelbock

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or mug. But I really wish I had a becker glass for this particular brew!

*Personal Notes:* Whoa&#8230;. now this was one nice hearty brew!! Pours a deep dark mahogany with a sporty head that stays with the brew for a long time. Sweet scents and flavors of malts, caramel, toffee, espresso and hints of clove or some sweet fruit (almost candy-like). Definitely one of my favorite brews to enjoy during the chill of fall and winter. This is a thick (but not chewy!) brew and one that is easily drinkable so you can enjoy a few each time. This is a brew I turn to especially when having wild game for dinner!


----------



## AWMiller

Here's a sneak peak at some upcoming beer reviews!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Monty Python's Holy Grail Ale

*Brewed by:* Black Sheep Brewery PLC; Ripon, United Kingdom

*Style:* English pale ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass.

*Personal Notes:* Pours a rich amber colored body sporting a somewhat melancholy foamy head. No big signs of carbonation that I took note of. As with most English pale ales, this one has the pleasant scents nuts and butter and the taste supports those scents with strong flavors of nuts and butter; I did note that the hops presents quite a bitter punch on the first few sips but mellows out after a while. It's not real heavy so it's a real good session beer! But for me this was a fun beer just because of the label as this ale was "*tempered over burning witches*"!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* New Belgium Blue Paddle

*Brewed by:* New Belgium Brewing Co.; Fort Collins, Colorado USA

*Style:* German Pilsener

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or mug.

*Personal Notes:* This brew pours out a clear light golden body that sports a tall foamy head that stays well with the brew for quite a while. Scents and flavors full of malts well-blended with just the right amount of hops to make for a superbly balanced brew. Light and refreshing ... definitely a great brew to be enjoyed during the hot Texas summers! A great brew to be enjoyed with poultry and fish/seafood meals!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale

*Brewed by:* Stone Brewing Co.; Escondido, California USA

*Style:* American Strong Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug, pint/becker, or a snifter.

*Personal Notes:* Pours a dark reddish brown body sporting a good foamy head which left thick lacing on the sides of the glass while the brew was being enjoyed. A very "citrusy" scent and flavor hit strong at first but as the brew warms, there are scents and flavors of brown sugar, roasted hazelnut (most likely from the oaking process), and loads of hops coupled with subtle undertones of roasted malts. If I were to coin a term to describe either the scent or the flavor it would be 'complex'. Definitely a great session beer!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Lagunitas Censored (a.k.a. The Kronik)

*Brewed by:* Lagunitas Brewing Co; Petaluma, California USA

*Style:* American Amber/Red Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in the drain&#8230;. or perhaps a dixie cup&#8230;. or if you want to go high-society you can serve it up in a pint glass or mug.

*Personal Notes:*








*YUCK!!!*

First things first&#8230; I had some high expectations for this brew based on inputs that others had given me on it and other brews that they have tried from Lagunitas. I'll state for the record that if the rest of their line tastes like this, I'm spending my money on some other brewer!!

&#8230; it's been days and I still can't get that taste out of my mouth!!! &#8230;

And now for the review&#8230;

It started off looking like a good brew! A rich warm copper body but it only sported a teeny-tiny foam ring that dissipated quickly and left very little (if any) lacing on the side of the glass. The smell though was just a turn-off and I should have stopped right there and poured it down the drain! But nooooooooo, morbid curiosity got the better of me! It tasted as though I just took a handful of rotten hops and chewed on it! (and the beer wasn't 'off'&#8230; bottle was sealed right and it was recently brewed/bottled&#8230; it just tasted horrible!) I figured that a few more samples would do the trick and let the real flavor come out but I was sadly disappointed. I just can't put into words how bad this beer tasted (ANY brew would be better than this)!

Sorry folks&#8230; no pics of the brew in the serving glass&#8230; didn't want to waste the time with all the editing required on a shoddy beer like this one!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Paulaner Salvator Double Bock

*Brewed by:* Paulaner Brauerei GmbH & Co; Germany

*Style:* Doppelbock

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or mug.

*Personal Notes:* Definitely a brew going into my BHOF (Beer Hall of Fame)!! This brew pours a rich dark red body that sports a thick foamy head that lends well with the brew for quite a while. Scents of strong malt, coffee (maybe a rich espresso) followed with rich malty flavors blended with hints of orange or cloves with very little presence of the taste of alcohol. It has a nice thick feel to it and is a great beer to pair up with wild game or other rich meats.


----------



## youngdon

That beer just look inviting.


----------



## AWMiller

oooooh man is it a tasty one!!!! grab ya some!!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, I'm gonna have to compile a list of what looks good to me and go shopping.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Kronenbourg 1664

*Brewed by:* Brasseries Kronenbourg; Strasbourg, France

*Style:* European Pale Lager

*Glassware:* Best served in pilsner glass.

*Personal Notes:* This being my first French brew to sample, I didn't have any set expectations. Not a bad brew at all I must say, but nothing outstanding either. If you like Heineken then you'll easily like this brew as well. It pours a rich copper-colored body sporting a somewhat dismal bubbly head that dissipates very quickly and leaves very little lacing. Upon opening, my senses detected a very grassy, somewhat pungent, odor that frankly nearly kept me from sampling this brew. It's a bitter tasting beer; for me it was almost too bitter (but that's just me). Flavors detected consisted of the traditional grains, malts and hops; but I just could not find a happy balance between them; but the grassy flavor was very appearant and somewhat overbearing. It's very light on the pallet and a brew that can be a good session beer; especially on those hot summer days. This brew would be good with some fish or possibly some small fried baby crabs!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Left Hand Milk Stout

*Brewed by:* Left Hand Brewing Co; Longmont, Colorado USA

*Style:* Milk/Sweet Stout

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint or a mug.

*Personal Notes:* This was my first experience in the Milk/Sweet Stout line of brews and this first introduction was quite an interesting one to say the least! The brew pours up very rich and thick with a near-black body that looked very inviting to enjoy! This would have been an awesome view had it not been for the puny head that disappeared so fast that I hardly had time to take a picture of it! Aromas of sweet chocolate and robust coffee teased my senses along with rich flavors of chocolate, strong coffee and a light hint of something smoky. It was very rich and thick but not syrupy like I had imagined it might be. Definitely a brew to be enjoyed after a good meal as it's almost like a fine dessert wine!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Shock Top Raspberry Wheat

*Brewed by:* Anheuser-Busch, Inc.; St. Louis, Missouri USA

*Style:* American Pale Wheat Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass, mug or a weizen glass.

*Personal Notes:* Now I'm not a huge fan of fruity-tootie brews but this one wasn't all that bad; not all that great but definitely not all that bad! It pours a very hazy/murky orange-ish body and sporting an 'ok' foamy head that goes away rather quickly. Loads of raspberry scents are detected right upon opening followed up with a slightly citrus-y scent. The flavor is, in my opinion, too heavy with the raspberry flavor and definitely not pure raspberry being added! There are also hints of orange (and sometimes lemon) flavors as well. The body feels creamy and very smooth with no harsh alcohol being detected. Might enjoy a couple on a hot summer day but not something I would drink a lot of or that often.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Hofbrau Munchen Hofbrau Dunkel

*Brewed by:* Staatliches Hofbrauhaus (Hofbrau Munchen); Germany

*Style:* Munich Dunkel Lager

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass.

*Personal Notes:* This is a very fine dunkel! Pours a rich, dark brown body with a hearty frothy head that stays with the brew a long time. Hints of roasted malt and caramel are both smelt and tasted; followed up with a light, crisp hit of bitter hops that's just right! An excellent pairing with meats and wild game!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Samuel Adams Cream Stout

*Brewed by:* Boston Brewing Co; Boston, Massachusetts USA

*Style:* stout/porter - sweet stout

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass or mug.

*Personal Notes:* Pours up a rich black body with a nice frothy head that leaves good lacing on the glass while you drink. Warms scents of robust coffee, toffee, caramel and roasted malts. Rich tastes of the roasted malts and coffee/caramel. The body is velvety smooth with light carbonation. Tastes best when it's not so cold. A very nice cream stout indeed! Would serve as a great dessert brew!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Kona Wailua Wheat Ale

*Brewed by:* Kona Brewing Co.; Kona, Hawaii USA

*Style:* wheat ale - american wheat

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass, mug, or in a weizen glass.

*Personal Notes: * This was my first Hawaiian brew and overall it was 'ok'. The brew pours up a very clear, almost peach-like body but not a thick head like I was anticipating (and it dissipates very quickly!). Scents and flavors of sweet malts and various citrus fruits and a light tinge of hops make for a fairly balanced brew. The passion fruit was very dominant which for me made it almost 'too fruity' to enjoy; but others may be looking for something along those lines. It would be a good session brew on a hot summers day.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Murphy's Red Ale

*Brewed by:* Murphy Brewery; Cork, Ireland

*Style:* ale - scottish ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint or mug.

*Personal Notes:* A very nice session brew! This brew pours up a rich red body with a sporty thick foamy head. Scents and flavors of sweet malts and caramel tantalize the senses. The flavors are very rich and complemented with a very clean finish and no harsh lingering aftertaste; lightly carbonated and very, very smooth.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew: * Schneider Aventinus

*Brewed by:* Private Weissbierbrauerei G. Schneider & Sohn GmbH; Kelheim, Germany

*Style:* lager - weizen bock

*Glassware:* Best served in a flute or weizen glass.

*Personal Notes:* OOOOOH MY!! Yet another excellent brew to be added to my own personal 'hall of fame'!!!! This brew pours up a rich dark mahogany body and sports an enormously thick, foamy head. Scents and flavors of chocolate, clove, caramel and so many others you'll delight in each savoring trying to determine what wonderful scent or flavor you are being enticed by!! The body is heavy yet smooth and very creamy and oh so refreshing. Although most say that this brew is to be enjoyed during the wintry months, this brew is (in my opinion) made to be enjoyed all throughout the year! An excellent brew to have with grilled meats and wild game!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Leibinger Zeppelin Bier

*Brewed by:* Brauerei Max Leibinger GmbH; Ravensburg, Germany

*Style:* German Keller Bier/Zwickel Bier

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug.

*Personal Notes:* A fairly good session brew - it pours up a cloudy murky brown body sporting a nice foamy head that dissipates rather quickly and leaves very little lacing on the sides of the mug. Scents and flavors of the standards: hops, malts and some fruits of some sort. Nothing over the top but is a good brew to have during a few sessions.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Pilsener 100 (Pilsener Centenario)

*Brewed by:* Cerveceria La Constancia (SABMiller); San Salvador, El Salvador

*Style:* South American Light Lager

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsener glass.

*Personal Notes:* This is my first brew to try from El Salvador and it was a good beer despite reviews I've heard and read! It pours a rich, clear golden body with a light foamy head which dissipates somewhat quickly. Scents of grains and lemons are easily detected. Flavors detected include spicy hops, grains and lemons. The body is light and crisp with a little bit of carbonation. This brew is so light I can only assume that this is what light beers would taste like. Very light and goes down like water makes this brew a good session beer during those hot summer days.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Leffe Blonde

*Brewed by:* Abbaye de Leffe S.A.; Belgium

*Style:* Belgian pale ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a snifter, tulip glass or over-sized wine glass.

*Personal Notes:*

Let me introduce you to my most favorite Belgian Pale Ale&#8230; Leffe Blonde. Pale amber in color, this ale pumps out a full-bodied, flavor-rich beer. First you'll notice the soothing amber color in which light dances on the surface and deep within the glass. Take a moment to enjoy the substantial head that forms when the beer is poured just right. As you enjoy this fine ale, take note of the foam rings that line your glass. Drinking doesn't just involve taste&#8230; take time to enjoy the look and display that your beer provides!

Then take in your first drink&#8230; no other ale fills my mouth like this hearty Belgian Ale! I notice different flavors each time I enjoy this ale but for the most part it imparts a slightly sweet yet slightly spicy flavor that is as soft as warm caramel on the tongue. There are also subtle hints of vanilla and maybe even some toffee. At times I've tasted (or did I imagine it?!) slight tastes of banana but definitely some sweet spices! As for the aroma of the ale&#8230; well&#8230; it really smells like banana nut bread!

Keep in mind that Belgian ales are thought to be amongst the best in the world. They are very complex but very, very rewarding to the ale connoisseur! So grab ya some Leffe&#8230; get it as cold as you can, pour you a glass and enjoy this awesome ale!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Magic Hat Wacko

*Brewed by:* Magic Hat Brewing Co; Burlington, Vermont USA

*Style:* Hybrid (Fruit Beer)

*Glassware:* Best served in the trash (seriously).

*Personal Notes:* I'm not even gonna waste anyone's time on this one. It sucks big time! This is NOT beer. Seriously, 'wacko' is the perfect term for this brew. I'd much rather eat the bottle than to take another sip of this atrocity!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Lagunitas The Hairy Eyeball Ale

*Brewed by:* Lagunitas Brewing Co.; Petaluma, California USA

*Style:* American Strong Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug, pint/shaker, or a snifter.

*Personal Notes:* Ok, this is my second review on a Lagunitas brew and it will most likely be my last. Is their water coming from Death Valley??!! Oh my gosh this brew was horrid; not even worthy of being used in my yard tonic for fear of killing off all vegetation! It pours up a pleasingly rich dark mahogany colored body with a somewhat nice foamy head. The aromas were very pleasing; filled with toasted malts, sugars, and hints of cherry. The taste (oh my) was definitely NOT to my liking. I don't know what it is but none of their brews possess a well-balanced taste in my opinion. Like a dry, dry wine it was very chalky and it was just something that I could not get around. It was almost like gnawing on a rotted piece of burlap; yeah, it was that bad. So I've tried a few of their brews but don't look for any further reviews on their products (unless someone has just begged and pleaded to buy me one, cause I'm not spending any more of my money on them!).


----------



## youngdon

Sounds to me as if it wound be best served in a large porcelain commode.


----------



## AWMiller

I hear ya... man i was on a roll of some really good brews and then all of a sudden, whammo-blammo-kablewy-boink-bonk-bap, I get nailed with some really horrid stuff!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Shiner Ruby Redbird

*Brewed by:* Spoetzl Brewery; Shiner, Texas USA

*Style:* Hybrid (Fruit beer)

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or pint/shaker.

*Personal Notes:*







oh yuck!! I should have stopped when I read that this brew was blended with grapefruit and ginger!!! There's just something about fruit-infused beers that are just not up to my liking! But if you're into these sorts of hybrids then by all means read on! It pours up a rich amber body with very little head and that's gone about as soon as you stop pouring the bottle out! The smell of ginger and grapefruit were just too much for me and frankly it is very overpowering. The taste has a bite to it that almost had me spitting it out (but I held back because I didn't want to have to clean up the mess!). All I tasted was bad ginger and bad grapefruit and it's very very bitter. Shiner totes that this is the "perfect summer beer". Well they (and others) can have it that way as I have far better summer beer preferences! If you're looking for the strange and unusual in the craft brew world, this one's for you (but not me)!


----------



## Antlerz22

My personal favorite isnt anything fancy AW but your reviews brought it to mind. And its a Leiney! Leinenkugels Berry Weiss. It is as smooth a beer as Ive tasted -as the Summer Shandy has the lemon taste--this has the Berry taste but not to overpowering. And my measure of a good beer is one that even when warm doesnt bite and this fills the bill on that note, and finishes smoothly uncharacteristic of a lot of beers. It has a most purpley hue to it as well. Just thought Id add one that maybe you havent tried, but I bet I'm wrong there! LOL Anywho I normally dont drink at all, The last bottle of anything I bought was for my 50th B'day, and that was Johnnie Walker Black Label. I still have 1/4 of that left and its going on 4 years later, if that gives you an idea of my drinking, but every now and then like for an anniversary or for my wifes B'day; I have a beer or a drink ,just one mind you! I'll keep reading your well reviewed beer samplings and on those occasions I can use as an excuse, I'll try some of those you have me thinking about! Good writeup and just for giggles-(my dog when I was 18 used to chew holes in the ends of my socks whether clean or dirty. So the only way I could keep him from doing it, was to buy 1 Shlitz Malt Liquor beer 16oz and pour him half -and he would drink it all without stopping)And it made him woozy so he'd go right to bed and sleep without chewing my socks after I went to sleep! He loved the beer , so your reviews and my memory lane because of it-- have me thinking of a new ploy! Im going to try and see if a YOTE will come to a bowl with as strong a smelling beer as I can get in it and come to it alone. Just a thought! After all they respond to carrion by nose, why not something that might actually be as enticing ? I'll go to any measure to get a yote!


----------



## AWMiller

hey thanks for chiming in! i was afraid folks would start thinking i was some sort of lush or something!!! hahahaaa

I haven't tried the Leinenkugel Berry Weiss as of yet but I have tried the Summer Shandy and will have a review of it posted up sometime. As for drawing in the yote with beer, try enticing him with rabbit & beer!!!

http://www.whiterabbitbeer.com.au/the-beer.html


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Bohemia Clasica

*Brewed by:* Cerveceria Cuauhtemoc Moctezuma, S.A. de C.V.; Monterrey (Nuevo Leon), Mexico

*Style:* Mexican Light Lager

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or a pint/shaker.

*Personal Notes:* An average brew to say the least. It pours up a pale golden body with a somewhat fizzy head. Marginal scents and flavors of corn and grains. The body is very light and carbonated somewhat heavily. Of the light beer family, there are many others that would be more fulfilling than this brew.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Avery - The Czar

*Brewed by:* Avery Brewing Co; Boulder, Colorado USA

*Style:* American Imperial Stout

*Glassware:* Best served in a snifter or a pint/shaker.

*Personal Notes:* Oh yeah&#8230; another one to add to the AW Beer Hall of Fame!!! This brew pours up a rich black body sporting a rich tan creamy head that stays with the brew for quite some time leaving some nice lacing on the glass while the brew is being enjoyed. One's sense of smell is flooded with chocolate, roasted hazelnuts and something along the lines of warm snicker-doodle or warm gingerbread cookies. The flavor of this beer is very complex and yet very, very enjoyable. I can't even find the right words to adequately describe the flavors noted in this brews; but they are all well-balanced and very much to be savored slowly! The body is just how I like a good stout to be; thick, rich and almost chewy! This brew is definitely one to be enjoyed as a dessert (even though I devoured mine along with some rich, spicy hot wings!!!).


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Kingfisher Premium Lager

*Brewed by:* United Breweries - UB Group | Bangalore, India

*Style:* Indian Pale Lager

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass.

*Personal Notes:* This is my first "Indian" brew to review and I am very pleased with it! This brew pours up an excellent golden yellow/amber body color with a decent white fizzy head. Scents and flavors of malts and hops abound in this well-balanced brew. The body feels light and carbonated abundantly. An easy session brew during the hot summer months and tastes good even when it warms a bit. This would be a great brew to have with some poultry or fish/seafood meals as well as will many Indian recipes!


----------



## Antlerz22

AWMiller said:


> hey thanks for chiming in! i was afraid folks would start thinking i was some sort of lush or something!!! hahahaaa
> 
> I haven't tried the Leinenkugel Berry Weiss as of yet but I have tried the Summer Shandy and will have a review of it posted up sometime. As for drawing in the yote with beer, try enticing him with rabbit & beer!!!
> 
> http://www.whiterabbitbeer.com.au/the-beer.html


 Maybe a live rabbit tied on a string and a shotgun LOL


----------



## Mattuk

AWMiller said:


>


AW you may want try Tiger and Cobra Indian lagers, Cobra also do a king Cobra which is really nice.


----------



## On a call

I would like to see a photo of your bottle collection !


----------



## Mattuk

Their all empty!


----------



## AWMiller

hehehe... i don't really have a collection going of the bottles... hmmmmmmm, maybe I should!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Konig Pilsener

*Brewed by:* König-Brauerei GmbH; Duisburg, Germany

*Style:* German Pilsener

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or pilsener glass.

*Personal Notes:* A very good German pilsener! Taken from BeerAdvocate.com: (from the bottle) "Das Konig der Biere (the King of Beer); Purum Laudatur (Purest [Highest] Praise); Gebraut nach dem Reinheitzgebot von 1516 (Brewed According to the Reinheitsgebot [Purity Law] of 1516)". This brews pours up a clear yellow/amber colored body with a nice frothy head (not a thick one but nice enough!). Wonderful scents and flavors of hops and robust malts. The body is very light with just the right amount of carbonation. A nice German pils indeed! A great compliment to a spicy fish/seafood meal!


----------



## On a call

As a late teen and slightly later I used to collect old and new beer cans. Somewhere they are hiding in the attic. But to me..bottles are art also. With all those that you have shared with us I was guessing that you had a wall fill with them. I had a friend who in his garage put boards between the wall studs to make shelves. He had quite a collection then sold it. He never drank one drop...but liked the looks of them.


----------



## youngdon

I used to collect them also, probably had a hundred or so. I gave them to a friend when I moved to AZ.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...a lost art.

I remember one time phesant hunting in Iowa my senior year in HS. While on a farm I found an old dump...there were many old beer cans several differant kinds and some were up under stuff and stayed dry and clean. I thought I found a gold mine. So collect all the good ones and took them back to the hotel to show the others. The next day when we returned to the hotel room...they were all gone GRRRR...the maid thought they were trash and dumped them. Lost to the big land fill forever


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Rahr & Sons Bucking Bock

*Brewed by:* Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA

*Style:* American Maibock / Helles Bock

*Glassware:* Best served in a flute, pilsner glass, or a mug.

*Personal Notes:* Oh sweet day in May!! This is one AWESOME bock! An awesome session brew to be enjoyed over and over and over!! This brew pours up a rich almost caramel-y body and sports and amazing frothy head. The scents are absolutely intoxicating! Sweet toasted malts mixed in with some caramel and subtle hints of baked apples. The flavors in this brew are stunning to say the least! Loads of malts and an exceptionally balanced sweet/bitter bite with a solid finish that entices you to your next savoring. Again this is an exceptional brew to be enjoyed with some fish/seafood meals or all by itself! Excellent work Fritz!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Saint Arnold Summer Pils

*Brewed by:* Saint Arnold Brewing Co.; Houston, Texas USA

*Style:* American Pilsner

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or pilsner glass.

*Personal Notes:* This was a fairly good pilsner. Pours up a very clear, light yellow/amber body with a minimal fizzy head. Scents and flavors of malts and hops entice the senses. Just the right bitter kick on this smooth and easy drinking brew. Goes good with a grilled chicken or spicy fish meal! Makes for a good session brew on a hot summer day.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout

*Brewed by:* Samuel Smith Old Brewery (Tadcaster) | Tadcaster, United Kingdom (England)

*Style: * English Oatmeal Stout

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or pint/shaker.

*Personal Notes:* Well, here's another addition to the AW BHoF!!! This hearty brew pours up a rich, dark (near black) body sporting an exceptional tan frothy head which provides for some excellent lacing as this brew was savored. The sense of smell is flooded with rich oats, robust/strong coffees, malts, caramel, and molasses. The taste is absolutely out of this world! Smooth, rich, creamy; these terms pale in comparison of the uniqueness of this fine brew! There's just enough bite from the hops that keep this from being on overly sweet brew. What I enjoyed most were the teasings of toffee and chocolate aftertastes. Definitely a brew I would enjoy with smoked meats or a wild game dinner!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew: * Widmer Brothers Drifter Pale Ale

*Brewed by:* Widmer Brothers Brewing Company | Portland, Oregon USA

*Style:* American Pale Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or a pint/shaker.

*Personal Notes:* A good ale that almost had me guessing that it was a hybrid (fruit beer with grapefruit/orange) in disguise! This brew pours up a copper-colored body and a good frothy head. Scents of grapefruit and orange abound. Flavors of grapefruit/orange are dominant followed up with a well-balanced hit of hops and malts and finishes off with a tart aftertaste. As strong as the citrus-y are, I'm not quite sure what would go well with this brew; therefore I would opt to enjoying it all by itself.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew: * Boddingtons Pub Ale

*Brewed by:* Boddingtons | Manchester, United Kingdom (England)

*Style:* English Pale Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass (shaker/nonic/becker).

*Personal Notes: * This has DEFINITELY been one of the most interesting brews I've tried in a long, long time! This brew pours up a gorgeous copper colored body and it's the pour that's truly, well, intoxicating!! As this brew is being poured it is immediately clouded up from the bottom of the glass to the top of the liquid. And then suddenly the head begins rolling up and the body of the brew clears off revealing its rich dark color. The head of this brew is absolutely the best I've seen and tasted; ever! Foamy, thick, and rich. And it stays with the brew long after the liquid is gone! Scents of honeycomb and warm bread are detected right off the bat. Not too heavy, not too light; just right. Flavors of a well balanced set of malts and hops; maybe a little bit of lemon grass there at the end. The body of this brew is so smooth and creamy and there's not a lot of carbonation going on which makes for an easy brew to drink and not get filled up too quickly. Definitely a great brew to have with some spicy Cajun shrimp or buttery lobster tails!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Indian Wells Lobotomy Bock

*Brewed by:* Indian Wells Brewing Company | Inyokern, California USA

*Style:* American Dopplebock

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or a mug.

*Personal Notes:* I'd class this one as a near-average brew; not bad but not much to rave about. It pours up what looks just like a cola; which made me think about an ice cold Dr. Pepper at the time. No head at all; but that could be contributed to the fact that my glass was not a 'beer clean' glass. Aromas of sweet malts and caramel teased the sense of smell while flavors of that same sweet malt along with some English toffee were detected. This is a lager so be ready for a thinner body feel if you have some; don't let that rich dark colored body trick your mind into something thick and rich is in that glass!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Baltika #6 Porter

*Brewed by:* Pivzavod Baltika / Baltic Beverages Holding | St. Petersburg, Russian Federation

*Style:* Russian/Baltic Porter

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or a pint/shaker/nonic/becker/tumbler.

*Personal Notes:* What an amazing Russian brew!! This bad boy pours up a deep dark brown (almost black) body sporting a huge four-finger tan frothy head. Head retention was a good as it stayed with the brew as it reduced down to about a one-finger head. The smell was just as amazing with wisps of dark chocolate, cocoa powder, and something akin to roasted hazelnuts. The flavors just add to the symphony of delight; dark chocolate, cocoa powder (like taking cocoa powder and adding just a tad bit of water to make a paste and eating it!), caramel, warm bread, plums, raisins, a twinge of hops, cloves, and more! This brew is full bodied (but not too thick) and no real detection of alcohol. Definitely not a session brew as this one is made to be savored very slowly as I found the tastes and smells just amassed as the brew slowly warmed up. Something that could easily be enjoyed all year long, I can see this one being especially comforting on those wintry days spent by the fireside. Excellent when paired up with hearty steaks or wild game dinners; and enjoyed just as easily all by itself.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Samuel Smith's The Famous Taddy Porter

*Brewed by:* Samuel Smith Old Brewery (Tadcaster) | Tadcaster, United Kingdom (England)

*Style:* English Porter

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint (becker/nonic/tumbler) or a mug.

*Personal Notes: * Yet another entry going into the AW BHoF!!! Definitely one of the best porters I've savored in a long, long time! This brew pours up a rich dark brown body with a frothy tan head that leaves some of the most exquisite lacing I've yet to behold! The scents coming off of this brew were just exceptional - vanilla, chocolate, syrup, and rich coffee. The flavors matched up strongly with robust hits of vanilla, chocolate and coffee. The body of the brew was rich and creamy; one meant to be savored slowly. This brew tastes best when it is chilled but not cold. This would be an awesome accompaniment to a hearty steak or a wild game dinner.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew: * Samuel Adams Latitude 48 IPA

*Brewed by:* Boston Beer Company | Boston, Massachusetts USA

*Style:* American IPA

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or a pint/shaker glass.

*Personal Notes:* First things first, me and IPAs have a hard time getting along. I keep trying them but there is just something in those brews that just does not appeal to my tastes. Nonetheless, on with this review. This brew pours up a rich amber colored body with a decent 1-finger head that stays with the brew for a little while. Immediately upon opening the scent of heavy hops is presented along with some subtle hints of malt. The taste is what I've come to expect from IPAs - bitter! Very, very bitter and very, very overwhelming. For me it was just too much but other brew lovers may be looking for a brew that possesses that bitter bite, if so this one is for you.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Big Sky Heavy Horse Scotch Ale

*Brewed by: * Big Sky Brewing Company | Missoula, Montana USA

*Style:* American Scotch Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint/nonic, snifter or tulip glass.

*Personal Notes:* Another entry into the AW BHoF! Big Sky nailed it with this brew; simply nailed it! It pours up a deep mahogany body with a nice 1-finger head that hangs around for quite a while. Scents of rich malts and dark fruits like cherries and plums precede the flavors of sweet malts, caramel and dark fruits. Put the sense of smell and taste into overdrive by breathing in through your nose just as you are drinking some of this fine brew!! Oh yeah! There's just enough hit of hops to make this one amazingly fine brew!  This is a easy session brew so keep track of how many you enjoy! This brew is a hit with a hearty grilled steak or smoked salmon!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew: * Breckenridge Vanilla Porter

*Brewed by:* Breckenridge Brewery | Denver, Colorado USA

*Style:* American Porter

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or a pint/nonic glass.

*Personal Notes:* Simply put ... this is one nice brew! This brew pours up a near pitch black body with a good 1-finger head. Aromas of vanilla (duh!) and coffee match up to the well-balanced flavors of vanilla and coffee in this brew. The body is smooth, creamy and has just the right amount of 'thickness' that one would want is this great brew! Pair this bad boy up with grilled steaks or smoked meats or even some wild game for dinner and you'll be on the Bliss Express!


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Great Divide Yeti Imperial Stout

*Brewed by:* Great Divide Brewing Company | Denver, Colorado USA

*Style:* American Imperial Stout

*Glassware:* Best served in a snifter or perhaps a pint or nonic glass.

*Personal Notes:* Let there be no misconceptions. This is an excellent brew! This brew pours up a pitch black body with a tan head that is absolutely meant to be admired! The head sticks with the beer for a very long time and leaves some amazing lacing while you're enjoying this brew! Dominating scents and flavors include: roasted malts, hot caramel, warm toffee, robust coffee. The balance between the hops and the malts is just superb! This is such an easy drinking brew and one that I know I'll enjoy all throughout the year; especially when paired up with some slow-grilled steaks or perhaps as a dessert brew all by itself.










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew: * Rahr & Sons Bourbon Barrel Aged Winter Warmer

*Brewed by:* Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA

*Style:* American Strong Ale / Winter Warmer

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass or a becker/nonic glass.

*Personal Notes:* Mark another awesome brew to be placed in the AW BHoF!! This is simply an exquisite brew! It pours up rich dark brown (nearly black) body with an intense foamy head that lingers for quite a long time and leaves some awesome lacing on the glass! Scents and flavors of bourbon, vanilla, malts, and caramel; none of which overpower the other. There's just enough twinge from the alcohol that lets you know you're drinking a hearty brew so don't rush; sit back and enjoy slowly! This brew has just the right amount of thickness and smoothness that reminds me of a fine well-aged bourbon. Definitely a brew to stock up on and let the bottles age like a fine wine! I can see this being a awesome brew to enjoy during the wintry months but it's one that can be easily enjoyed year round. I think I'll pair this up with a hearty rib-eye, soon!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Tommyknocker Imperial Nut Brown Ale

*Brewed by: * Tommyknocker Brewery | Idaho Springs, Colorado USA

*Style:* American Brown Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or a pint/nonic glass.

*Personal Notes:* Probably one of THE best brown ales I have ever savored! This brew pours up a rich chocolaty brown body with a good finger-thick head of foam that laces the glass very well. Scents and flavors of maple syrup, dark chocolates, caramel, and fresh-brewed robust coffee. This brew tastes just amazing; not too sweet and just enough hops to balance this brew out nicely. With just the right heaviness in the body and finishing off nice, crisp and clean, it was hard waiting between savors to have the next one! Going to pair this fine brew up with some steaks and decadent burgers!!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Heineken Lager

*Brewed by:* Heineken Nederland B.V. | Zoeterwoude, Netherlands

*Style:* European Pale Lager

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass.

*Personal Notes:* Of the macro brews, Heineken is one of those at the top of the list for me. It pours up a vibrant pale amber body and a nice foamy head that dissipates quickly and then tends to leave good lacing on the sides of the glass. The aroma is just as I remember from over the years, very clean and possesses a slight hoppy hit. Flavors of hops and just a tad of sweet malt; there's also somewhat of a lemon grass flavor floating around here and there. Very easy to drink and makes for a suitable session brew from a macro-brewery.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Rahr & Sons Snowmageddon

*Brewed by:* Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA

*Style:* American Imperial Stout

*Glassware:* Best served in a snifter or a pint/shaker/nonic.

*Personal Notes:* Fritz just keeps putting out some solid brews! This brew pours up a luxurious jet black body with a well defined head that stays for a long time and leaves loads of lace on the glass. Scents and flavors of roasted malts, coffee and chocolate. The slight hit of alcohol plays well with the fine line being danced between sweetness and bitterness. The body is just the way I like these stouts - slightly thick and very creamy. As with most stouts, let them warm somewhat and the scents and flavors just explode with more robustness!

The following is the commercial description of this brew which I thought was rather interesting:



> February 11, 2010 - cold dark and snowing. Not any ordinary snow - but instead a heavy, mean, ugly snow that spilled over the brewery. Leaving the brewery that late evening - who would have known there would be no brewery that next morning.
> 
> February 12, 2010 - awoke to the sounds of twisted metal, gushing water and alarms as tons of snow came crashing down through the roof and into the brewery. We tried to save what we could and accept the loss of what we could not. As the day waned, through many a friends helping hands, a new beginning was forming. This was not the end, but alas a start to something new and wonderful.
> 
> Snowmageddon is a tribute to those who stood by and supported the rebuild of Rahr and Sons Brewery. Hard work, dedication, love and passion for brewing is what makes this late winter selection so special. Snowmageddon is a limited release available annually in late February to celebrate the rebirth of a brewery. Snowmageddon will be an annual limited release, with the style changing from year to year. This first year is an imperial oatmeal stout, based on a winning recipe by a local homebrewer.












Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Rahr & Sons Ugly Pug

*Brewed by:* Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA

*Style:* Schwarzbier

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or a mug.

*Personal Notes:* Another outstanding brew from the boys at Rahr & Sons! This brew pours up dark brown body sporting a frothy off-white colored head (leaves minimal lacing). Scents full of coffee and a beefy brew loaded with roasted malts giving off a fresh-baked bread smell with lots and lots of yeast. The flavor is that of a robust beer with a lot of bread or yeast flavors with just the right about of bitterness and a dab of sweetness to balance it all out. This is a very easy-drinking brew so keep track!! Planning on pairing this up with some brats or wurst!










Got this brew @ Beer & Wine World.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Abbey Monk's Ale

*Brewed by:* Abbey Beverage Co. | Pecos, New Mexico USA

*Style:* Pale Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug, snifter, tulip, or an over-sized wine glass.

*Personal Notes:* This brew pours up a very hazy apricot-colored body with a minimal heads and no lacing (at least in this sampling). Citrus-y scents waft about immediately upon opening and plenty of hops as well. Lots of fruity flavors (mostly apple) and citrus-y flavors as well. There just a tad bit of sweetness in the background but lots of hops hits you right off the bat. Not too much, not too little. Thinking about pairing this up with some spicy fish tacos next time!










Got this brew @ Beer & Wine World.


----------



## youngdon

I just noticed that the majority of your posts are well before noon AW LOL should we be concerned??


----------



## Mattuk

Its always 5 o'clock somewhere Don!


----------



## AWMiller

naw man.. don't be so concerned! I enjoy my brews in the evening and get my write-ups put together and then get them posted within a day or two after I've enjoyed the brews.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Urthel Saisonniere

*Brewed by:* De Leyerth Brouwerijen (Urthel) | Ruiselede, Belgium

*Style:* Belgian Ale Saison/Farmhouse

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass (becker or nonic), a tulip glass or an oversized wine glass.

*Personal Notes:* Yet another entry into my personal BHoF! This brew pours up a hazy amber-gold body and an enormous frothy head that leaves some amazing lacing on the glass. Scents of yeast, grains (like wheat), and fruits. Flavors of wheat and lemons along with subtle spices and something akin to warm butter. This brew is meant to be savored slowly and enjoyed for all the intense flavors and textures that it yields. An excellent brew to have with some grilled poultry or perhaps some spicy grilled fish/shrimp.










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Guinness Extra Stout

*Brewed by:* Guinness Ltd. | Dublin, Ireland

*Style: * Irish Dry Stout

*Glassware: * Best served in a mug or a pilsner/nonic glass.

*Personal Notes:* Whoa! What an amazing stout! This brew pours up a decadent black colored body with an amazing thick foamy tan head that has superb retention and leaves amazing lacing on the sides of the glass. Wonderful scents of chocolate, roasted malts and some dark fruits (like plums or prunes). And the flavors, oh my! Roasted malts galore with the sharp bite of hops mingled in with coffee and chocolates. The body is dry with just a slight amount of carbonation. A brew truly made to accompany a hearty grilled porterhouse steak!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Morland Old Speckled Hen

*Brewed by:* Greene King / Morland Brewery | Suffolk, United Kingdom (England)

*Style:* English Pale Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass or a becker/nonic.

*Personal Notes:* This brew pours up a dark amber (maybe even copper) colored body with a foamy near-tan colored head which dissipates down to a thin foamy head that leaves suitable lacing on the glass for quite some time. Scents full of caramel and butterscotch along with some bread/biscuits here and there. Flavors of melted caramel and warm butterscotch pudding along with the rich malts and a touch of hops keeps all the flavors in balance without being overly 'hoppy' or overly sweet. This would be a great brew to have with some redfish on the half-shell or perhaps a spicy flounder meal.










Got this brew @ Beer & Wine World.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Real Ale Brewhouse Brown Ale

*Brewed by:* Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA

*Style:* American Brown Ale

*Glassware:* Best served in a pint glass or a mug.

*Personal Notes:* What a great session brew! The brew pours up a ruby-brown body with a finger-thick short-lived head that leaves bare minimal lacing on the glass. The aroma on this brew is amazing! Toasted malts, chocolates and hints of caramel. The flavors are just as enjoyable filled with malts, chocolates and the oh so subtle hint of caramel and warm bread. This is a great brew to pair up with some grilled pork rack or perhaps some slow smoked wild game!










Got this brew @ Beer & Wine World.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Warsteiner Premium Verum

*Brewed by:* Warsteiner Brauerei | Warstein, Germany

*Style:* German Pilsner

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass or a mug.

*Personal Notes:* This brew is a great session brew! It pours up a light, golden colored body (almost like the color of a starfruit) and sports a frothy/bubbly head that dissipates rather quickly down to a fine film of a head. The smell is not overbearing by any means; filled with subtle hints of hops and a light citrus-y smell. The flavors are filled with the nice bite of hops touched up with some warm hints of citrus fruits and something grassy (lemon-grass perhaps?). The body of the brew is awesome; no bitter aftertaste, very light, and a clean finish. Definitely a brew to be enjoyed with some fish/seafood or better yet with some brats/wurst and some sauerkraut!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Wild Blue Blueberry Lager

*Brewed by:* Anheuser-Busch, Inc. | Saint Louis, Missouri USA

*Style:* American Fruit/Lambic

*Glassware:* Best served in a mug or a pint glass.

*Personal Notes:* Not a bad brew to have after a long day of some serious yard work! Just pour over crushed ice and add in a few splashes of tequila and you're good to go! This brews pours up a near purple (wine-colored) body with a nice frothy head that lingers around for a little bit but dissipates and then leaves some nice lacing on the glass. Scents of, yeah you guessed it, blueberries (duh)! And flavors, well, blueberries! To be honest this is more like a wine cooler than a beer in my humble opinion. Argue the difference in ABVs but I'll argue back in the overly sweet taste that I needed to temper just a tad to make it more enjoyable! Just watch how many you down with this brew! Enjoy it all by itself, foods will just dilute the 'robust' blueberry flavor.










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Brew:* Sierra Nevada Summerfest 2011

*Brewed by:* Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA

*Style:* Czech Pilsener

*Glassware:* Best served in a pilsner glass, mug, or a stange.

*Personal Notes:* Another entry into my personal BHoF! This brew pours a rich amber-gold colored body and sports a frothy/bubbly head which dissipates to a thin head with good retention and lacing. Scents of sweet malts and citrus-y fruits. Flavors of sweet malts and citrus-y fruits are absolutely amazing! The body is light, crisp, and dry which makes for an incredibly easy-drinking brew. When compared against other Czech lagers (whether imported or domestic) this one has them beat hands down! Definitely a brew to be enjoyed on hot Texas summer days; but also an excellent brew to enjoy year-round. luminous pale gold, very slight haze, and stark white head that retains a thin head for the duration of the pint. An excellent pairing with some grilled fish/seafood!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## Mattuk

AWMiller said:


> .


Now your talking AW, thats a proper beer!


----------



## Mattuk

AWMiller said:


> .


Now your talking AW, thats a proper beer!


----------



## AWMiller

*North Coast Old Rasputin*

*Brewed by:* North Coast Brewing Co. | Ft. Bragg, California USA

*Style:* Russian Imperial Stout

*My preferred glassware:* Snifter

*My personal notes:* 
What an amazing imperial stout!! This brew pours up a rich, black body sporting a frothy one-finger thick tan-colored head that dissipates slowly into a tan-colored ring (with very good retention) that leaves incredible lacing on the sides of the glass. Scents of roasted malts, dark chocolates, strong coffee and alcohol. Flavors of the same embody a light syrupy body texture with just a slight tinge of bitter aftertaste (but that is what makes it so good!). As the brew warms, the flavors and scents just intensify! This is a very easy-drinking imperial stout so go slow and enjoy the robustness of this brew. A great brew year-round but especially one to be enjoyed in the wintry months next to a roaring fire!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Dundee Original Honey Brown Lager*

*Brewed by:* Genesee Brewing Co./Dundee Brewing Co. | Rochester, New York USA

*Style:* Amber/Red Lager

*My preferred glassware:* Shaker

*My personal notes:* 
This is a great session brew! It pours up a rich copper-colored body with a one-finger foamy head that dissipates quickly. Scents of honey (duh!), caramel, malts, warm bread. Flavor is a twinge of sweetness from the honey, caramel, and Hungry Jack biscuits! No heavy aftertaste, just a good, clean finish. Goes darn good with some homemade tacos and burritos.










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## AWMiller

*Birra Moretti La Rossa*

*Brewed by:* Heineken Italia | Milano, Italy

*Style:* Doppelbock

*My preferred glassware:* Shaker

*My personal notes:* 
A great Italian session brew! This brew pours up a rich ruby-brown body with a frothy two-finger head. Scents and flavors of caramel, roasted malts, and sweet molasses. Very rich with a clean, crisp finish and no harsh aftertaste. This would go great paired up with some dry-rubbed/smoked ribs!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## youngdon

*







*










I really like this beer too, it's available most anywhere also.​


----------



## AWMiller

*Abita Turbodog*

*Brewed by:* Abita Brewing Co.; Abita Springs, Louisiana USA

*Style:* English Brown Ale

*My preferred glassware:* Pint glass

*My personal notes:* 
Probably one of the best offerings one can enjoy from Abita! This brew pours up a deep, dark chocolaty brown body and sports a rich, foamy tan-colored head. Scents of espresso, caramel, roasted malts and even those of a well aged bourbon. Flavors of slow-roasted coffee, dark chocolates and bits of toffee; also mixed in this complex brew are dark fruits (akin to plums). This is a great session brew and definitely one to be enjoyed with some grilled meats or even a good wild game dinner!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## Mattuk

AW that photo's out of focus how many did you have!?


----------



## AWMiller

Mattuk said:


> AW that photo's out of focus how many did you have!?


it looked fine to me when I took it!!!! hahahaaaaaa.... that is a sucky pic ain't it?!


----------



## AWMiller

*Meantime London Porter*

*Brewed by:* Meantime Brewing Company Limited | London, United Kingdom (England)

*Style:* English Porter

*My preferred glassware:* Pint glass

*My personal notes: *
Now this is one robust porter!!! This brew pours up a hearty dark brown body sporting a frothy tan-colored head that has excellent retention and lacing qualities. Warm scents and flavors of roasted malts, warm hazelnuts, raisins, chocolate and slow-roasted coffee along with some subtle hints of well-aged bourbon. Not too bitter and not too sweet with just the right 'bite' of aftertaste that beckons you to have another sip. The body texture is very creamy so go slow and enjoy this fine porter; no need to rush or quaff! A fine porter to enjoy year-round with some grilled steaks or a hearty wild game dinner; or just all by itself!










Got this brew @ Lone Star Beverages.


----------



## Mattuk

AWMiller said:


> it looked fine to me when I took it!!!! hahahaaaaaa.... that is a sucky pic ain't it?!


Don't worry AW I wont tell anyone!


----------



## youngdon

Did you take that with your beer goggles on ?


----------



## AWMiller

hehehehe... yeah... both of them!


----------



## AWMiller

*Real Ale Phoenixx Double ESB* - Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA

*Style:* Extra Special/Strong Bitter (ESB)

*My personal notes:* Bitter is as bitter does! This brew poured up a murky, coppery colored body with a one-finger head with good retention and thick lacing. Aromas of malts, caramel, a nip of citrus and hops. Flavors of roasted malts, caramel and citrus followed up with a hoppy/bitter aftertaste. The brew is crisp and smooth with a good bitter finish. Would be a good brew for the BBQ!


----------



## Mattuk

Photo's are back to normal standard AW, just the one trail last night then!?


----------



## AWMiller

hehehee... oh hush! i make one blurry pic and the world goes back up on my shoulders?!!! heheheheeeeee

oh i've been enjoying some brews lately but rather than inundate the boards with updates, I'll just keep it down to one update on a regular basis...


----------



## AWMiller

*Flying Dog Old Scratch Amber Lager* - Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA

*Style:* Steam Beer

*My personal notes:* This brew poured up a dark, rich copper colored body with a one-finger bubbly off-white head that left a good deal amount of lacing. Scents and flavors of toffee, caramel, malts, warm butter. The body is somewhat creamy/malty with a very smooth finish and a great balance between the malts and hops. Would be great paired up with some grilled poultry or a spicy fish/seafood meal.


----------



## AWMiller

*Kostritzer Schwarzbier*
Kostritzer Schwarzbierbrauerei GmbH & Co. | Bad Kostritz/Thuringen, Germany

*Style:* Schwarzbier

*My personal notes:* Another great German schwarz! This brew poured up a hearty black-colored body with a one-finger tan-colored head that left good lacing on the sides of the glass. Scents of roasted malts and dark chocolates and a subtle undertone of hops. Flavors of rich malts and dark chocolates. The body is smooth with hardly any bitter aftertaste but rather a somewhat silky, chocolaty aftertaste which gets better the more the brew returns to room temperature. Definitely a brew to have following a hearty brat/wurst dinner!


----------



## AWMiller

*Deschutes The Abyss 2010 Reserve*
Deschutes Brewery | Bend, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages

*Style:* American Imperial/Double Stout

*My personal notes:*

Oh how sweet that deep, dark Abyss &#8230;

For quite some time I have been reserving THE number one spot of my Beer Hall of Fame for THE best brew. Deschutes Abyss is THE brew! From the moment I peeled off the wax covering and removed the cap I knew that this would be a brew like none other. Many friends and brew-aficionados had long been telling me that this was the brew of brews that were along my taste preferences. What a fool I was to wait so long to partake in this enticing beverage!

After refrigerating for a few days and then into the freezer for an hour, I let this brew 'rest' for an hour to warm up a tad. This brew poured up a decadent near-black colored body sporting a healthy mocha-colored foamy head with retention like I've never experienced (so much that I had a lot of foam left on that last sip!) and lacing that left you holding the glass and admiring the artwork long after that last sip was taken. Amazing scents of warm cocoa, roasted malts, alcohol (not too much), and slow roasted robust coffee. This coffee is complex and tantalizing with flavors of dark chocolates, coffee, roasted hazelnuts and hints of vanilla and well-aged bourbon that beckons you to take another sip just as soon as you finished taking one! The body of this brew is just astounding with the just-right thickness and that smooth, clean finish with a warm, bitter, chocolaty, light bourbon aftertaste. Delicious.

I enjoyed this beverage all by itself and it's definitely a warmer-upper!! At 11% ABV (alcohol by volume) this bad boy does the job right! So it is definitely NOT a brew to be quaffed! Slow down, relax, and enjoy. While this brew is recommend to be enjoyed during the wintry months, it is definitely one that can be enjoyed all year round. When the next reserve is produced, I know I will be stocking up and cellaring many, many bottles of this fine beverage. Heck, I might even share a bottle; might, that is!

Enjoy it by itself or pair this brew up with a hearty slow-grilled porterhouse steak or some wild game (venison, buffalo, feral hog, etc.) or even some slow-smoked brats/sausage. Either way, you will enjoy this amazing brew! Hats off to the folks at Deschutes; you nailed it with The Abyss!


----------



## Mattuk

I have a funny feeling AW liked this one!!


----------



## AWMiller

surely ye jest?!!!! hahahaa.. dang i loved that one like crazy!!!


----------



## On a call

I am thinking I would like to order a pint or two.


----------



## On a call

Maybe three


----------



## Mattuk

Sports drink like Red bull, interesting name! Very refreshing!


----------



## youngdon

Sounds like the "abyss" was over the edge.


----------



## AWMiller

over the edge.... and down down down down down dowwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnn into blissful delight!


----------



## AWMiller

just back from vacation! getting some write-ups ready and will be back to posting regularly soon!


----------



## On a call

Hope you had fun !


----------



## AWMiller

*Choc Beer Brewmaster's Signature Belgian-Style Dubbel*
Krebs, Oklahoma USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Dubbel

*My personal notes: * Now just because this brew hails from Oklahoma, don't let that stop you from trying this exceptional beer! It pours up a rich mahogany-colored body sporting a tan-colored head that lingers for quite a long time and leave a good amount of lacing on the glass. Incredible scents of toffee, caramel, and dark fruits (like plums, dark cherries, etc.) along with vanilla, warm nuts, and roasted malt. Flavors of the same with none overpowering the other. The body is rich and creamy with a spicy finish that is just absolutely amazing! Definitely a brew to be paired up with a hearty beef dish or slow-grilled steaks!


----------



## AWMiller

*Augustijn Ale*
Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. | Ertvelde, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Tripel

*My personal notes:* This brew makes for a rather good session beer. It pours up a murky apple-juice colored body with a huge foamy head with good retention and loads of lacing. Scents of yeast and malts intermingled with a bit of honey and ripe bananas. Flavors are near the same with the yeasts and malts and some spices with a tinge of alcohol and something near the lines of a sour mash taste at the finish. The body is light and thin with an ease of drinkability. For those that haven't dabbled with tripels, this is a good start but know that tripels should possess a flavor complexity greater than what this brew presents. Would go well with some grilled pork topped with grilled peaches or pineapple.


----------



## youngdon

I'd be willing to try this beer just for the unique bottle, the beer also sounds interesting.


----------



## AWMiller

There's a 6-pack variety pack put together for this particular line of brews from Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. You'll be seeing upcoming posts for all of the brews in that multi-pack but I highly recommend getting it if your local brew store carries it. If not, ask the owner to order in a few cases! Each brew is exceptional unto itself and makes for a fine variety in brew styles to try out at a reasonable cost.

The six include:

1. Piraate Ale (*)
2. Gulden Draak (*)
3. Augustijn Ale
4. Bornem Dubbel
5. Bornem Tripel
6. Bruegel Amber Ale

The ones with "*" denote those that I just absolutely loved out of this multi-pack and will definitely be some that you'll see 'in stock' in my abode!!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Gulden Draak*
Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. | Ertvelde, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Strong Dark Ale (Dark Tripel)

*My personal notes:* Now this is one amazing dark tripel! This brew pours up a rich dark brown colored body with an incredibly frothy tan-colored head loaded up with amazing retention and lacing! Scents of hot caramel, buttery toffee and dark fruits (like plums or dark cherries) along with slight hints of bananas or warm banana-nut bread. Hearty flavors of caramel and toffee are largely present followed up by a smooth, creamy, non-bitter finish with just the right amount of alcohol taste to the brew. Take your time with this brew as it is definitely not a quaffer (as I cannot stands beers like that!). Pair this up with a slow-grilled steak dinner and you have a winner!


----------



## AWMiller

*Avery Joe's Premium American Pilsner*
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style: * Lager - Strong Lager

*My personal notes:* For those that like a lager/pilsner with some extra 'ooomph' this is the brew for you! This brew pours up a vibrant straw colored body (almost like Mello Yello!) and a nice fizzy head that tapers down quickly to a thin film and leaves minimal lacing on the sides of the glass. Strong aromas of hops hit you right upon opening. Flavors filled to the brim with hops (if you like bitter then you will like this brew!) followed up with a slightly sweet, somewhat biscuit-like flavors and finish. Very light bodied and easy to drink, this brew would be an awesome compliment to your summer-time BBQs or with a nice spicy cajun/seafood dinner!


----------



## AWMiller

*Piraat Ale* - Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. | Ertvelde, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Belgian IPA

*My personal notes:* Of the IPA line of brews, Belgian IPAs are sure to rank at the top! This brew pours up a creamy, murky, hazy apricot colored body sporting a bubbly two-finger head with great retention and lacing. Served just slightly cooler than room temperature so that the scents and flavors are maximized. Slight hints of apricots (possibly apples?), hops, alcohol, and warm biscuits. Flavors of apricots, honeycomb (not the cereal!), just a hint of cloves, and a bite of hops at the end. The body is very creamy, almost silky. This brew is best enjoyed all by itself after a hearty beef/wild game dinner.


----------



## AWMiller

*Bornem Dubbel* - Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. | Ertvelde, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale ï¿½ Dubbel/Trappist

*My personal notes:* Yet another great dubbel!! This brew pours up a robust dark, cherry-cola colored body and a slight bubbly head that dissipated quickly leaving minimal lacing. Sweet aromas of raisins (maybe it was figs?), caramel, molasses, spices. Serve just slightly cooler than room temperature the flavors in this brew are just incredible! Caramel, raisins, cloves. The body is very smooth, medium in heaviness and just a slight ï¿½hoppyï¿½ bite with a light alcoholic tinge at the finish. This is a very easily drinkable brew and pairs nicely with a beef dish of some sort (especially Shepherds Pie!).


----------



## AWMiller

*Full Sail Amber Ale* - Full Sail Brewery | Hood River, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Amber/Red Ale

*My personal notes: * Hands down this is one refreshing amber ale! This brew pours up a dark copper-colored body sporting a frothy two-finger thick tan-colored head that has good retention and lacing effects. Served fridge-cold this brew produced scents of apricots, toasted malts and a very slight citrus-y/hoppy note. It has a very crisp/smooth feel with lots of spices, apricots, caramel, malts and finishes up with a slight hoppy bite. This brew would go nicely with a rich or spicy fish/seafood dinner!


----------



## AWMiller

*Bornem Triple* - Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. | Ertvelde, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Tripel/Trappist

*My personal notes: * This brew poured up a hazy golden colored body with a one-finger bubbly head that dissipated quickly and left some lacing effects. Served 'fridge-cold' there were scents of citrus fruits, malts and definitely some yeast. It has a medium body with flavors of dried fruits (apricots, pears); slightly malty and has a clean 'hoppy' finish that is not too bitter. Grilled pork steaks (thick ones; two-inch thick that is!) covered with an apricot marmalade would be the perfect pairing with this brew in my opinion!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Bruegel Amber Ale *- Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. | Ertvelde, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Amber/Red Ale

*My personal notes:* This brew poured up a rich copper-colored body with a thick foamy head with great retention and lacing effects. Served slightly cooler than room temperature, the aromas of apples, malts and yeast (biscuits or bread) were just amazing. This medium-bodied brew produced some incredible flavors of warm caramels, sweet malts, and candy apples followed up with a slightly 'hoppy' finish. This would pair up well with a spicy stuffed shrimp meal or perhaps some halibut or flounder!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

AW since you dont live to far from me I willin to help you do some taste testin. I wouldnt want you over indulgin in this heat. LOL


----------



## AWMiller

come on over sometime buddy... got some good ones in the line-up ready for tastin'!!!! but we'll need somethin for the grill cause we don't want her to get all lonely-like!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

By george we can do that never did like eatin on an empty stomach! LOL


----------



## AWMiller

*Big Sky Summer Honey* - Big Sky Brewing Company | Missoula, Montana USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Pale Ale

*My personal notes:* Under the cap - "If yer gonna be stoopid, ya gotta be tough!" This brew poured up a clear golden body with a one-finger head (from a somewhat vigorous pour). Retention was minimal reducing down to a bubbly film on top with minimal lacing effects. Smell- Lots of sweet honey and spices throughout. Served 'fridge-cold'. Scents and flavors of honey (duh!) and various spices and very little detection of hops or malts throughout. This is definitely a great session brew worthy of appearing at your BBQ (pulled pork, smoked sausages, brisket, etc.)!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Save some of that one well cook up a few pounds bacon wrapped allegro marinated deer tenders after grillin some doves stuffed with cheese and habeneros for snackin food !!


----------



## AWMiller

*Choc Beer 1919* - Krebs Brewing Co / Choc Brewing Co. | Krebs, Oklahoma USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Lager - Wheat Beer

*ABV: *5%

*My personal notes:* This is one great session brew! This brew poured up a cloudy, hazy, murky golden colored body with a small fizzy head that dissipated quickly and left minimal lacing. Very citrus-y, lots of hefty malts and yeast. I did not detect the usual banana scents that are usual in this brew style. This wheat brew was a nice change from most other hefeweizens (although I like to keep hefes and wheats in their own categories) as it had a nice, smooth, creamy texture and very easy to drink. A great brew to pair up with some grilled chicken or turkey; perhaps some dove stuffed with jalapeno and cream cheese!


----------



## AWMiller

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Save some of that one well cook up a few pounds bacon wrapped allegro marinated deer tenders after grillin some doves stuffed with cheese and habeneros for snackin food !!


now you're making me hungry!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well you done made me thirsty LOL


----------



## AWMiller

*Real Ale Lost Gold IPA* - Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - IPA

*ABV* - 6.6%

*My personal notes: * Well I might have found an IPA that is going to help me along in liking IPAs! Yeah I'm a malt-head but I do try and get a liking for IPAs as much as I can! This brew poured up a warm copper-colored body sporting a bubbly head which dissipated quickly and left minimal lacing. Lemon-grass, fruits (lemons, oranges), hints of caramel and malts. Light bodied with a warm smooth finish that had me thinking of warm biscuits (definitely not anything like other IPAs that I have tried where the finish had me puckering like I licked the outer surface off of a thousand lemon heads!!). If I can find more IPAs like this I think I could get the hang of them! This would be awesome paired up with some spicy seafood dish such as grilled fish or grilled shrimp!


----------



## AWMiller

more thirsty on the way for ya then!! hehehheheee


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Got big ole glass of ice tea eatin some fresh smoked pork with taters and onions, jalapenos stewed together and buttered fresh corn bread ! You keep typin I will keep eatin !!


----------



## AWMiller

oh hush now!!!! hehehehe


----------



## AWMiller

*Abita Satsuma Harvest Wit* - Abita Brewing Co. | Abita Springs, Louisiana USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Witbier

*ABV* - 5.1%

*My personal notes:* A very refreshing witbier (white beer)! This brew poured up a hazy amber-colored body with a nice foamy head with good retention and lacing. Lots of fruits (pears and apricots with a touch of lemon) and lemon-grass suit up for a nice bright bitter bite followed up with a smooth sweet finish. The body is very light and with an ease of drinkability that you need to keep track of how many you are having! Definitely a good brew to have on-hand during the summer months and would pair up nicely with chicken fajitas or fish tacos!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Flying Dog Woody Creek Witbier*
Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Witbier

*ABV* - 4.8%

*My personal notes:* Yowzers what a delicious witbier; definitely going into my Brew Hall of Fame!!! This brew poured up a cloudy straw-colored body sporting a huge frothy head with awesome retention and lacing! Hints of clove, lemon-grass, sweet malts, spices, mellow yeast and light citrus-y fruits (lemons, oranges). The body is very light and exceptionally refreshing; scents and flavors complement well with none overpowering the other. Definitely a go-t0 brew for those summer BBQs or right alongside some hearty chicken fajitas or succulent fish tacos!


----------



## AWMiller

*Young's Double Chocolate Stout*
Wells & Young's Ltd | Bedford, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

*Style:* Milk/Sweet Stout

*ABV* - 5.2%

*My personal notes: * Oh blissful chocolaty goodness! Yet another entry into the BHoF!! This brew poured up a deep, dark mahogany-colored body with a rich, thick, tan-colored, creamy head with substantial retention and lacing. Robust coffee, dark sweet chocolates, and just a slight tinge of hops on the finish that makes this stout something to be treasured oh so slowly! The flavors are very well balanced from a fine dance of the sweets and bitters that form this medium-bodied, velvety smooth brew into something to be enjoyed after a hearty meal. Have this brew all by itself as having with with a meal is only going to deter from its robust goodness. But for the daring, pour this over some vanilla or chocolate ice cream for a dessert that will blow you away!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Estrella Damm*
Damm S. A. | Barcelona, Spain
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

*Style:* Lager - Pale Lager

*ABV* - 5.2%

*My personal notes:* Quite a refreshing lager coming out of Barcelona, Spain! This brew poured up a crystal clear straw-colored body sporting a nice fizzy head with some retention and minimal lacing. When compared to other pale lagers that I've had the opportunity of sampling, this brew has them beat hands-down in the looks department! But it is a pale lager so scents and flavors are all pretty much the same; mellow hops and malts but this brew does NOT have that 'corn' taste like so many other pale lagers possess; and to me this makes for a far better taste. It's a light-bodied brew and really good for those summer BBQs or after a long hard day of working in the yard or garden.


----------



## AWMiller

*Avery Ellie's Brown Ale*
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Ale - Brown Ale

*ABV* - 5.5%

*My personal notes:* A very nice session brew in the brown ale line! This brew poured up a dark mahogany-colored body sporting an amazingly thick, cream head with good retention and lacing. Roasted malts and chocolate combine to make a medium-bodied, very smooth, creamy, malty, sweet brown ale with subtle hints of robust coffee with a finish that's only lightly 'hoppy' and not bitter tones. Some slow-smoked beef ribs, beer bread, and a German-style (creamy) slaw would pair up very well with this fine brew!


----------



## On a call

AW...you saving those bottles yet ?

I had some Big Sky a couple summers ago while in Yellowstone, Moose Drool not certain if you have tried it...but I bet you would like it.

Ok guy you can get back to fixing dinner.


----------



## AWMiller

*Seeradler Classik*
Brauerei Max Leibinger GmbH | Ravensburg, Germany
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

*Style:* Fruit Beer

*ABV* - 2.6%

*My personal notes:* Well of all the fruit beers that I've tasted thus far, this one is by far the best! This brew poured up a slightly hazy, pale yellow colored body sporting a vibrant frothy head with fair retention and minimal lacing. Lemons, roasted malts and a touch of hops. The body is VERY light and easily drinkable (not much alcohol in that drink). Enjoy during the heat of summer at the BBQ or by the pool.

One of the coolest pull-tops I've ever seen on a bottle!


----------



## AWMiller

*Saint Arnold Spring Bock*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA
Purchased @ Oliver's Fine Foods - Mansfield, Texas USA

*Style:* Lager - Heller Bock

*ABV* - 6.4%

*My personal notes:* This brew poured up a light reddish-brown with a one-finger thick head that dissipated rather quickly and left minute lacing. Roasted malts, floral hops, light chocolaty-spicy notes up front with a bright hoppy finish. Medium bodied that finishes clean with no bitter aftertaste. A great brew to enjoy in the spring as well as throughout the year. Would make for a great pairing with a squirrel gumbo or rabbit stew!


----------



## AWMiller

On a call said:


> AW...you saving those bottles yet ?
> 
> I had some Big Sky a couple summers ago while in Yellowstone, Moose Drool not certain if you have tried it...but I bet you would like it.
> 
> Ok guy you can get back to fixing dinner.


Moose Drool.... hmmmmm... now that one sounds familiar.... would that be the same brew that's in post #13 of this thread?! (hehehehehe)


----------



## On a call

AWMiller said:


> Moose Drool.... hmmmmm... now that one sounds familiar.... would that be the same brew that's in post #13 of this thread?! (hehehehehe)


Ah yes you did do a report and I see you found it in favor with your taste buds. I too enjoyed the flavor and would enjoy more when I find it.


----------



## AWMiller

*Left Hand 400 Pound Monkey*
Left Hand Brewing Company | Longmont, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: English-style India Pale Ale (IPA)

ABV - 7%

My personal notes: Served 'fridge' cold, this brew poured up a hazy, light copper colored body with a one-finger thick foamy head with good retention and lacing. Very hoppy with some hints of caramel and spices both in scent and flavor. Medium bodied with a clean, slightly spicy finish with just the right amount of 'bite'. This would pair well with some smoked or grilled oysters on the half-shell or some spicy grilled shrimp!


----------



## AWMiller

*Labatt Blue*
Labatt Brewing Company Ltd. | London, Ontario CANADA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct Lager

ABV - 5%

My personal notes: This brew poured up the standard pale yellow colored body with a foamy, bubbly head that dissipated quickly and left negligible lacing. General aromas of corn and malts. Flavors of the same. Light body and well carbonated makes this an easy quaffer. Brews like this are good for pizza, meatball sandwiches, and hot wings.


----------



## youngdon

Labatts?? I haven't had any of that since we used to snatch it from dads stash.


----------



## AWMiller

*Victory Storm King Imperial Stout*
Victory Brewing Company | Downingtown, Pennsylvania USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Russian-style Imperial Stout

ABV - 9.1%

My personal notes: These Imperial Stouts are just amazing! This brew poured up a rich dark black body with a one-finger mocha-colored head with great retention and lacing. Loads of hops, malts, chocolate tease your sense of smell while flavors of chocolate, toffee, and coffee tease your sense of taste. Medium-bodied while a nice hoppy bite at the finish with hints of espresso here and there. This is definitely a dessert all to itself!


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons Texas Red*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Amber/Red Lager

ABV - 4.7%

My personal notes: These boys from Rahr & Sons surely don't disappoint! This brew poured up a dark walnut-amber colored body sporting a two-finger bubbly head with great retention and lacing. Warm aromas of malt and hops so richly balanced that it entices one to stop and savor the brew with the nose before taking in that first tantalizing sip! A very malty tasting beer (which I really like cause I'm a malt-head!) with hints of the hops hidden here and there. This brew is slightly heavier than a light brew but slightly lighter than a medium-bodied brew. This brew is very, very, very easy to drink; so for a session brew it ranks up there of my highest picks! An excellent pairing with some beef/chicken fajitas or some slow-smoked wild game!


----------



## AWMiller

*Sierra Nevada Porter*
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Porter

ABV - 5.6%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a near jet black body sporting a frothy one-finger head that dissipated quickly to a thin film leaving amazing lacing effects on the glass. Served just cooler than room temperature, scents and flavors of chocolate, coffee, toffee, roasted malts, and slight hints of hops and citrus. Medium-bodied with an ease of drinkability. Would pair well with grilled or smoked meats and several wild game dinners!


----------



## AWMiller

*Sierra Nevada Stout*
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Stout

ABV - 5.8%

My personal notes: Now this is an amazing American stout! Served just cooler than room temperature this brew poured up a near jet black body sporting an enormous frothy head (as a result of a vigorous pour) with good retention and excellent lacing effects. Aromas and flavors of chocolate, burnt brown sugar, molasses, roasted malts, dark fruits (plums, etc.) balanced with just the right amount of hops for a clean subtle bite. Medium-bodied, robust, rich and creamy with no harsh aftertaste. Excellent when paired with grilled or smoked meats and wild game.


----------



## AWMiller

*Sierra Nevada Tumbler Autumn Brown Ale (2010)*
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Brown Ale

ABV - 5.5%

IBU - 37

My personal notes: Definitely a quality brown ale to have in stock!! Served 'fridge-cold', this brew poured up a rich dark brown colored body with an off-white creamy, foamy head with great retention and lacing effects. Aromas and flavors of caramel, spices, nutmeg, roasted nuts, warm butter, toffee, and hearty roasted malts. Medium-bodied with a nice spicy bite and aftertaste. One of the best browns I have sampled thus far! Easy on the drinkability scale. Excellent when paired with grilled or smoked meat or wild game (duck, dove, rabbit, squirrel, venison).


----------



## AWMiller

*Sierra Nevada Glissade Golden Bock (2011)*
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Maibock / Helles Bock

ABV - 6.4%

My personal notes: Served 'fridge-cold', this brew poured up a rich, dark golden colored body sporting a frothy pearl-white colored head with marginal retention but good lacing effects. Aromas and flavors of peppery spices, bready yeasts, lemon-grass, and a slight hint of hops and malts on the end. It has a light to medium body and easily drinkable. An excellent brew when paired with fish/shellfish dinners or pastas with a light white creamy sauce to it.


----------



## AWMiller

*Sierra Nevada Kellerweis Hefeweizen*
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Hefeweizen

ABV - 4.8%

My personal notes: Another addition to the AW Beer Hall of Fame!!! Served 'fridge-cold', this brew poured up a hazy, cloudy golden amber colored body with a hearty pearl white colored foamy head with amazing retention and lacing effects. Aromas and flavors of wheat grains, lemon-grass, hops, apricots (maybe a tease of tangerine?) and something akin to wild honeycomb. Light to Medium in body, this brew is absolutely like velvet or silk on the tongue! Very creamy with a crisp, clean finish with just the right amount of 'bite' from the hops to make for an easy-to-drink hefe! Foods to pair with this brew would be grilled or smoked poultry, fish/shellfish, and wild game such as pheasant, quail, dove, etc.


----------



## AWMiller

*Oskar Blues Ten FIDY*
Oskar Blues Grill & Brewery | Lyons, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Russian Imperial Stout

ABV - 9.4%

My personal notes: Another grand addition to the AW Beer Hall of Fame!! This brew poured up a thick, rich, ooey-gooey (like motor oil!), black colored body sporting a one-finger thick mocha-colored head with minimal retention but amazing lacing effects! Rich aromas and flavors of coffee, dark fruits (raisins, plums), bitter chocolate. The body is thick and very creamy; chewy, just the way I like it! Drinkability is very easy but take your time with it and enjoy! This is an excellent brew all by itself. But if I were to pair it up with a meal it would have to be grilled or smoked choice cuts of beef or perhaps a choice wild game dinner compose of wild boar.


----------



## AWMiller

*Harpoon IPA*
Harpoon Brewery | Boston, Massachusetts USA
Purchased @ Oliver's Fine Foods - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American IPA

ABV - 5.9%

My personal notes: Well I just might have found an IPA that I can enjoy! Served 'fridge-cold', this brew poured up a clear, copper-colored body with a sporty, frothy head with good retention and lacing effects. Aromas of hops and fruit (somewhat like grapefruit) and a light hint of malt on the backend. Flavors of melted caramel from the malts are well-blended with the hops and slight grapefruit taste. Medium-bodied and very easy to drink with a good bite in the aftertaste; but nothing overbearing. Pair this up with some wild game such as duck, pheasant, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, and venison for a great dinner & drink!


----------



## youngdon

AWMiller said:


> *Oskar Blues Ten FIDY*
> Oskar Blues Grill & Brewery | Lyons, Colorado USA
> Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA
> 
> Style: Russian Imperial Stout
> 
> ABV - 9.4%
> 
> My personal notes: Another grand addition to the AW Beer Hall of Fame!! This brew poured up a thick, rich, ooey-gooey (like motor oil!), black colored body sporting a one-finger thick mocha-colored head with minimal retention but amazing lacing effects! Rich aromas and flavors of coffee, dark fruits (raisins, plums), bitter chocolate. The body is thick and very creamy; chewy, just the way I like it! Drinkability is very easy but take your time with it and enjoy! This is an excellent brew all by itself. But if I were to pair it up with a meal it would have to be grilled or smoked choice cuts of beef or perhaps a choice wild game dinner compose of wild boar.


Wow 9.4 ABV


----------



## AWMiller

yeah.. but i've got more on the way with a great ABV than that!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Tecate*
Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma, S.A. de C.V. | Monterrey (Nuevo León), Mexico
Consumed @ Casa de Baldwin - Texas USA

Style: Mexican Adjunct Lager

ABV - 4.55%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a pale yellow-colored body with a one-finger frothy head with minimal retention and lacing. General aromas of mild hops and malts. Flavors of the same. Light body and well carbonated makes this an easy quaffer. Brews like this are good for pizza, meatball sandwiches, and hot wings.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> Labatts?? I haven't had any of that since we used to snatch it from dads stash.


Almost picked up a six today..picked up a six of Labatts Ice !!! Instead


----------



## youngdon

Dad normally drank Strohs' .... I always prefered "Little Kings Cream Ale"


----------



## On a call

AWMiller said:


> *Tecate*
> Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma, S.A. de C.V. | Monterrey (Nuevo León), Mexico
> Consumed @ Casa de Baldwin - Texas USA
> 
> Style: Mexican Adjunct Lager
> 
> ABV - 4.55%
> 
> My personal notes: This brew poured up a pale yellow-colored body with a one-finger frothy head with minimal retention and lacing. General aromas of mild hops and malts. Flavors of the same. Light body and well carbonated makes this an easy quaffer. Brews like this are good for pizza, meatball sandwiches, and hot wings.


Great brew when you hot dry and thirsty ! While on a mission trip we worked close to the brewery.


----------



## youngdon

I just can't get past the cowbums glass.


----------



## Mattuk

Do you not like the Dallas Cowboys then Don? I guess your a Arizona Cardinals fan or maybe The Cleveland Browns!?


----------



## youngdon

I always liked the Vikings. The Browns LOL yeah right. perhaps the bengals ? The Cards are transplants from St Louis, the owners have never tried to have a winning team.


----------



## Antlerz22

On a call said:


> Great brew when you hot dry and thirsty ! While on a mission trip we worked close to the brewery.


 We know what mission you were on!


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I always liked the Vikings. The Browns LOL yeah right. perhaps the bengals ? The Cards are transplants from St Louis, the owners have never tried to have a winning team.


I followed the Bears as a kid.


----------



## On a call

Antlerz22 said:


> We know what mission you were on!


Yep were on a mission


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> I always liked the Vikings. The Browns LOL yeah right. perhaps the bengals ? The Cards are transplants from St Louis, the owners have never tried to have a winning team.


Now how about them Mudhens ?


----------



## youngdon

Yep always liked the Mudhens, I was a member of the Knothole club.


----------



## Mattuk

You've lost me now!


----------



## AWMiller

*Tommyknocker Jack Whacker Wheat Ale*
Tommyknocker Brewery | Idaho Springs, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Wheat Ale

ABV - 5.4%

My personal notes: Another addition to the AW BHoF! This brew poured up a hazy orange-yellow colored body with a white frothy head that dissipated rather quickly and left minimal lacing. Aromas of lemon, malts, lemon-grass. Flavors of the same but also a hint of peach or apricot hiding in the background. The body is no heavy at all and very easy to drink with a nice, crisp, clean finish and no bitter aftertaste. This is an awesome brew for the BBQ! Will pair well with pheasant or quail, fish (such as trout, crappie, catfish, sand trout, sea trout, flounder, etc.) and grilled spicy shrimp!


----------



## AWMiller

*Victory Golden Monkey*
Victory Brewing Company | Downingtown, Pennsylvania USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Ale | Tripel

ABV - 9.5%

My personal notes: Another addition to the AW BHoF!!! This brew poured up a hazy golden-colored body with a one-finger white foamy head with moderate retention and exceptional lacing. Aromas and flavors of hops, spices, pears. Heavy body making for a thick brew and a spicy bite on the finish. A grilled rack of pork (very spicy) would be my first pairing with this delicious ale!


----------



## AWMiller

*Almaza Pilsner*
Brasserie Almaza S.A.L. | Beirut, Lebanon
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct German-style Pilsener

ABV - 4%

My personal notes: Not a bad brew coming out of Lebanon. This brew poured up a pale golden-colored body with a one-finger fizzy head with minimal retention and lacing effects. There's quite a bit of carbonation going on! Aromas and flavors of grass and apples and something akin to fresh-husked corn. Very light bodied and surprisingly smooth with a dry finish with a nice subtle bite and aftertaste. This would make for a good beer at the BBQ or fish fry.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons Summertime Wheat*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Hefeweizen

ABV - 5.5%

IBU - 19

My personal notes: Need a great brew for the BBQ or fish fry? This is the one!! This brew poured up a hazy, dark golden-colored body with a sporty two-fingered head with good retention and lacing effects. Aromas of lemon-grass, oranges, bananas. Flavors of the same and very well balanced. The body is medium-light and very easy to drink with no strong aftertaste; just a nice, clean finish. Pair this up with some smoked chicken or spicy grilled fish or shrimp!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Full Sail Limited Edition Lager (LTD 05)*
Full Sail Brewery | Hood River, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Amber/Red Lager

ABV - 5.6%

IBU - 28

My personal notes: I can see that it is going to be easy to get hooked on these limited editions from Full Sail!! This brew poured up a dark crimson red-colored body with a light foamy head that quickly dissipated and left minimal lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of caramel, roasted nuts, hops and malts. Flavors of the same; very well-balanced with a crisp, clean, smooth finish. Light bodied so this is a very easy-to-drink brew which makes for a great session beer. Pair it up with some smoked or grilled meats or poultry.


----------



## AWMiller

*Real Ale Firemans #4*
Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA
Purchased @ Oliver's Fine Foods - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Blonde Ale

ABV - 5.1%

IBU - 18

My personal notes: Probably THE brew to have with a good fish fry! This brew poured up a golden colored body with a frothy crystal-white head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Robust aromas of grapefruit and hops. Flavors of the same along with hints of some spices and clove and sweet malt. Medium-light body and loads of carbonation with a superbly clean finish and no harsh aftertastes. Definitely a quality brew when paired up with spicy fish tacos or a hearty flounder meal!


----------



## AWMiller

*Deschutes Twilight Summer Ale*
Deschutes Brewery | Bend, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Oliver's Fine Foods - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Blonde Ale

ABV - 5%

My personal notes: What an awesome seasonal summer blonde ale! This brew poured up an amber colored body with a two-finger pearl white bubbly head with moderate retention and lacing effects on the glass. Strong aromas of hops and citrus fruits and flavors are the same; strong hops and citrus notes throughout but enough malts to mellow it out on the palate. Medium-light body and a smooth, easy-drinking brew. This would pair well with a really spicy meal such as chicken fajitas, fish tacos, or spicy stuffed shrimp & dirty rice!


----------



## AWMiller

*Strongbow Cider*
Bulmers Cider (Heineken UK) | Hereford, England
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Cider

ABV - 5.3%

My personal notes: Definitely a cider to have on-hand for those hot summer months! Perfect for those days spent doing yard work or out in the garden; a pleasant alternative to beer! This cider poured up an amber-colored body with a thin head with minimal retention and lacing effects. Aromas of ripe apples and a hint of lemon and grapefruit. Flavors of the same. This is a very light drink and is very easy on the palette; no harsh or bitter aftertaste. Drink it ice cold; heck drink it over ice!! Great for the BBQ and fish frys!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Oskar Blues Old Chub Scotch Ale*
Oskar Blues Brewery | Lyons, Colorado USA

Style: Scotch Ale

ABV - 8%

My personal notes: Bring in the choir it is time to sing!!! Another addition to the AW BHoF!! This brew poured up a pitch black body with a tan-colored bubbly head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas and flavors of strong coffee, licorice, chocolate, malts, caramel, and hops. Medium-bodied, creamy, smooth, no harsh aftertaste; just one excellent brew! Enjoy this one with something off the smoker (meats, sausages, salmon) or all by itself as it makes for an excellent dessert beer!


----------



## Mattuk

AWMiller said:


> *Strongbow Cider*
> Drink it ice cold; heck drink it over ice!! Great for the BBQ and fish frys!!


Spot on AW got to be cold, do you get any other ciders?


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> Yep always liked the Mudhens, I was a member of the Knothole club.


Well you were a fan. I make only a few a season...looking forward to my next game. Miss the old stadium but the new one sure is nice !

Mat...the Toledo Mudhens a minor league baseball team


----------



## Mattuk

Oh ok thank you Brian.


----------



## AWMiller

*Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale*
Samuel Smith Old Brewery (Tadcaster) | Tadcaster, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: English Brown Ale

ABV - 5%

My personal notes: Another fine brew from the Samuel Smith brewery! This brew poured up a rich, dark-brown colored body with a light, frothy off-white head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of roasted nuts, grains, toffee, nutmeg, caramel. This medium-bodied brew boasts flavors a roasted hazelnuts, caramel, toffee, and I swear chocolate-flavored saltwater taffy! Very creamy with a nice dry finish with no harsh aftertaste or any bitter bite. A hearty grilled steak would be a perfect pairing with this brew! For a wild game pairing go with dove, duck (roasted), goose (roasted), rabbit, squirrel, or venison (roasted, grilled, or fried).


----------



## AWMiller

*Maui CoCoNut PorTeR*
Maui Brewing Co. | Lahaina, Hawaii USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Porter

ABV - 5.7%

IBU - 30

My personal notes: Now this is one excellent porter!! This brew poured up a jet black body sporting a foamy, creamy, tan-colored head with amazing retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of kona coffee and roasted coconut. Flavors of the same along with sweet malts; the flavors are so well balanced you won't even know you're drinking a brew! Medium-bodied, rich and creamy, smooth clean finish with only a slight bitter hit on the finish. Throw some meat on the grill or in the smoker to pair up well with this porter! Wild game considerations would include dove, roasted duck or goose, squirrel, venison, and wild boar.


----------



## AWMiller

*Deschutes Jubelale*
Deschutes Brewery | Bend, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Oliver's Fine Foods - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Winter Warmer

ABV - 6.7%

My personal notes: Winter Warmer is not a brew just for winter! This brew poured up a dark brown body with a sporty bubbly head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of caramel, hops, malts, chocolate, coffee, dark fruits (plums, prunes). Flavors of the same with a smooth clean finish full of chocolate and espresso. There are also hints of fig and something akin to candied apples intermingled with all those flavors. Medium-bodied and one that will definitely warm you up! Excellent when paired up with a hearty steak or perhaps some wild game (venison, wild boar, etc.)


----------



## AWMiller

*Quilmes*
Cervecería y Maltería Quilmes / Grupo Bemberg | Buenos Aires, Argentina
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct Pale Lager

ABV - 4.9%

My personal notes: While this brew is a macro-brew, it beats others in its class by a good margin when it comes to taste! This brew poured up a clear straw-colored body with a one-finger bubbly head with minimal retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of citrus (lemons) and hops. Flavors are very complex but very refreshing and clean. Light-bodied and easy to drink without that harsh skunky smell/aftertaste most adjunct lagers tend to possess. Makes for a great BBQ or fish fry brew!


----------



## AWMiller

*Samuel Smith's Imperial Stout*
Samuel Smith Old Brewery (Tadcaster) | Tadcaster, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Oliver's Fine Foods - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Russian Imperial Stout

ABV - 7%

My personal notes: Another fine stout from the boys in Tadcaster! This brew poured up a jet black body with a huge tan-colored foamy head with unending retention and exquisite lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of coffee, dark rum, chocolate, molasses, dark fruits (figs, raisins, or prunes). Flavors of the same. Medium- to Full-bodied, extremely smooth, very creamy and just the right amount of hops to make for a flavorful bite at the end. No harsh aftertastes from the hops or alcohol. Enjoy this brew all by itself; other foods will just distort the brews true flavors!


----------



## AWMiller

*Samuel Smith's Winter Welcome Ale*
Samuel Smith Old Brewery (Tadcaster) | Tadcaster, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Oliver's Fine Foods - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Winter Warmer

ABV - 6%

My personal notes: Another great winter warmer to be enjoyed anytime of the year! This brew poured up a rich dark amber colored body with a thin, foamy head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of toasted malts, hops, and biscuits. Flavors of toasted malts, melted caramel candy, oranges, spices, hops. Medium-bodied and a brew to drink slowly and enjoy no matter the time of year! Nice hoppy bite on the finish; and the finish is really dry. As with most warmers, enjoy this one all by itself to really get at all those flavors in the brew!


----------



## AWMiller

*Lagunitas Undercover Investigation Shut-Down Ale*
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Strong Ale

ABV - 9.87%

IBU - 74

My personal notes: This brew poured up a dark cherry (or dark mahogany) colored body with an off-white frothy head that quickly dissipated and left minimal lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of hops (lots of hops; lagunitas likes it hoppy), grapefruit. Flavors of the same but include some malts which adds some sweetness to the brew to beat back some of that hops (did I mention this brews has some hops in it?!). Medium-bodied with a little bit of carbonation. Starts off hoppy, ends hoppy with a hoppy punch right in the middle; there is some sweetness from the malts mixed in but still the hops comes through in a strong manner.


----------



## AWMiller

*Coppers Best Extra Stout*
Coopers Brewery Limited | Leabrook, Australia
Purchased @ the Flying Saucer - Addison, Texas USA

Style: Foreign|Export Stout

ABV - 6.3%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a rich, jet-black body with a one-finger thick tan-colored head with good retention and excellent lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of licorice, chocolate, espresso, and burnt sugars. Flavors of the same but also include vanilla and a little bit of hops for a nice clean bite on the finish. Medium-bodied, very creamy, and easy to drink with no harsh bitterness or aftertaste. Choice cuts of meat either grilled or smoked would be the prime pairing for this hearty Aussie brew! The trick for this brew is all in the pour; there are some sediments (not to worry as these are naturally occurring and won't harm in any way) in the bottle and when poured right the brew comes out perfect! First, pour about 3/4 of the bottle into your glass. Swirl the remaining portion in the bottle a few times and then slowly pour off into your glass taking care to keep the sediment near the back and not flowing into your glass.


----------



## AWMiller

*Stone Highway 78 Scotch Ale*
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ the Flying Saucer - Addison, Texas USA

Style: Scotch Ale | Wee Heavy

ABV - 8.8%

My personal notes: Now this is one collaboration brew that is just stellar! This brew poured up a dark amber body with a nice tan-colored foamy head with great retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of caramel, sugary candy, hops, toffee, scotch. Flavors of the same but this one has a delicious hint of smoke snuck in! Can also detect either figs or well-aged raisins. Medium-bodied and so very creamy and smooth. Definitely a sipping beer. Awesome all by itself or paired up with some spicy fish tacos or beef fajitas!


----------



## AWMiller

*Jester King Black Metal*
Jester King Craft Brewery | Austin, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Russian Imperial Stout

ABV - 10.4%

IBU - 60

My personal notes: Them boys were not jestering around when they made this amazing stout! Chilled it overnight in the fridge and then took it out to sit for an hour. This brew poured up a dark black body with a mocha-colored, thick, foamy head with unending retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of roasted nuts, hops, coffee, toffee, and alcohol. Flavors of the same. Medium-bodied and very rich and creamy. Smooth finish with just a tinge of hops for a nice subtle bite; no harsh aftertaste. Don't ruin the flavors of this hearty brew! Enjoy it all by itself!


----------



## AWMiller

*Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot (WTF) Ale*
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Strong Ale

ABV - 7.83%

IBU - 64

My personal notes: Well of the Lagunitas line-up, this is the first brew that I've tried that has brought about some respects! This brew poured up a deep, dark brown body with one-finger thick head that dissipated quickly but left some nice lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of hops (I think I've mentioned on other reviews that Lagunitas is a hop-machine!), caramel, and brown sugar; but not sweet at all. Flavors of the same but surprisingly the hops used in this style are not nearly as bitter as compared to other brews in their line. Medium-bodied with a firm hoppy bite on the finish but nothing overbearing. Would go well with a porterhouse steak or perhaps a venison or wild boar meal.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters India Pale Ale*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: IPA

ABV - 6%

My personal notes: I have found an IPA that I truly enjoy and that's why it's going into my BHoF!! For those that know me, I'm a malt-head diligently working to gain an appreciation for IPAs. Squatters has just proved to be the ones that will definitely help me down the hops-path! This brew poured up an amber colored body with a foamy off-white colored head with outstanding retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of grapefruit, lemon-grass, pine, and hops. Flavors of the same but all so very well balanced that the character of this brew is so hard to describe adequately. There's a slight sweet malty hit on the finish that brings the flavors of this brew full circle! No harsh aftertaste and a very clean and refreshing finish. Pair this brew up with spicy fish/seafood dishes or with some smoked salmon. For wild game this would pair well with duck, pheasant, quail, squirrel, and spicy venison.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Hop Rising Double IPA*
Squatters Pub Brewery | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Double|Imperial IPA

ABV - 9%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a dark orange colored body with a hefty, frothy off-white head with generous retention and amazing lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of grapefruit (a hint of lemon perhaps?), floral hops, and spices. Flavors of the same. Medium-bodied and whoa buddy, hoppy! For me this was a mouth-puckering experience but a delicious one all the same. For hop-heads you will definitely enjoying this fine brew! Nice dry finish with no harsh aftertastes. Pair it up with some spicy fish/seafood meals or with some smoked salmon, roasted duck, or spicy venison sausage!


----------



## youngdon

Well I guess it is obvious from your last series of posts why it was 11AM before you got around to posting these reviews. Somehow I'm a bit surprised they are in focus. Auto mode ??


----------



## AWMiller

youngdon said:


> Well I guess it is obvious from your last series of posts why it was 11AM before you got around to posting these reviews. Somehow I'm a bit surprised they are in focus. Auto mode ??


You're a trip man! I'm still behind on getting my posts pushed up onto the forum! Right now I'm looking at at least 10 more needing to get finished up and posted. And I'm sure I'm going to be drinking some tonight so those will just be added to the queue! This things I do for you guys!!!

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## youngdon

BTW I like the new sig line, but you forgot bier vorgeschmack


----------



## AWMiller

I cain't even spell "bier vorgeschmack" much less pronounce it!


----------



## youngdon

As long as you know what it means....


----------



## AWMiller

but of course!

Ich bin ein Biertrinker!!


----------



## youngdon

Tres bien, mes ami !


----------



## AWMiller

*Stone Smoked Porter*
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Smoked Porter

ABV - 5.9%

My personal notes: A mighty fine smoked porter! This brew poured up a dark ruby-brown colored body with a nice, foamy mocha-colored head with good retention and amazing lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of heavy cream, coffee, sugars, chocolate and sweet malt. Flavors of the same but light hints of smoke and roasted malts mix in at the finish. Medium- to Full-bodied, thick and creamy; definitely not a brew for those that don't like big thick brews; somewhat chewy and that's the way I like them! Hit the smoker and pull off some slow-smoked ribs or some hearty venison steaks or wild boar burgers for an excellent pairing with this brew!


----------



## AWMiller

*New Belgium La Folie (Lips of Faith) 2011*
New Belgium Brewing | Fort Collins, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Flanders Red Ale

ABV - 6%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a rich, dark amber colored body sporting a hearty foamy head that quickly dissipated but left a thin sheen on top to form out some amazing lacing effects on the glass. Aromas rich with cherries and sour mash, oak and clover. Flavors of sour cherries (really sour cherries), oak, spices, and clover. Did I mention this bugger was sour?! All flavors are well-balance but it's the 'sour' that you better get prepared for! Medium-bodied with a spicy, sour finish; but very, very refreshing. Pair this sour brew with a thick, juicy grilled steak!


----------



## AWMiller

*Wasatch Winterfest*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Strong Ale

ABV - 7.1%

My personal notes: This brew poured up dark chestnut brown body with a thin foamy head with great retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of toasted malts, toffee, caramel, chocolate, and a hint of hops. Flavors of the same with all being well-balanced and enticing one to savor slowly. Medium-bodied with a nice dry finish with just a touch of hoppy bitterness on the end. Excellent for the wintertime by the roaring fire but definitely one that can be enjoyed anytime of the year! This is one brew that is meant to be enjoyed all by itself. Paired up with any foods and you will just distort the flavors and textures that this brew imparts.


----------



## AWMiller

*Wasatch The Devastator Double Bock*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Doppelbock

ABV - 8%

My personal notes: Oh what a silky smooth double bock; worthy of induction into the AW BHoF! This brew poured up a rich mahogany-colored body with a one-finger off-white bubbly head that dissipated quickly but left amazing lacing effects on the glass. Aromas caramel, toasted malts, warm biscuits (Hungry Jack style), cocoa powder (like Nestles Quik) and a light hint of espresso. Flavors of the same but oh so wonderfully balanced. Medium-bodied, lightly carbonated, and goes down real smooth with no bitter aftertastes. Easy to drink so keep an eye on how many you have had! Pair this brew up with a wild game dinner (rattlesnake, venison, wild boar, or a hearty squirrel stew).


----------



## AWMiller

*Pyramid Snow Cap Ale (2009)*
Pyramid Breweries, Inc. | Seattle, Washington USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Winter Warmer

ABV - 7%

My personal notes: A very nice competitor in the winter warmer category! This brew poured up a dark chocolaty brown body with a thin off-white colored bubbly head that quickly dissipated and left marginal lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of dark fruits (figs, raisins, plums), chocolate, espresso, caramel, roasted malts. Flavors of the same with just the right amount of hops to balance out with all that sweetness. Medium-bodied with low carbonation; easy to drink so watch how many you put down! Pair this sweet ale up with a hearty wild game dinner; spicy pheasant fajitas, stuffed pheasant, or roasted duck.


----------



## youngdon

AWMiller said:


> *New Belgium La Folie (Lips of Faith) 2011*
> New Belgium Brewing | Fort Collins, Colorado USA
> Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA
> 
> Style: Flanders Red Ale
> 
> ABV - 6%
> 
> My personal notes: This brew poured up a rich, dark amber colored body sporting a hearty foamy head that quickly dissipated but left a thin sheen on top to form out some amazing lacing effects on the glass. Aromas rich with cherries and sour mash, oak and clover. Flavors of sour cherries (really sour cherries), oak, spices, and clover. Did I mention this bugger was sour?! All flavors are well-balance but it's the 'sour' that you better get prepared for! Medium-bodied with a spicy, sour finish; but very, very refreshing. Pair this sour brew with a thick, juicy grilled steak!


la folie is ... the folly, madness or insanity.


----------



## AWMiller

*Celis White*
Michigan Brewing Company | Webberville, Michigan USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Witbier

ABV - 5%

My personal notes: Now this is one good witbier! This brew poured up a hazy, pale yellow body with a thick frothy bright white head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of lemons, orange, grains, and some yeast in the background. Flavors of citrusy fruits, spices (cloves and cinnamon), wheat grains, mixed nuts. Light-bodied, smooth and creamy, refreshing finish. Excellent when paired up with spicy fish/shellfish dinners.


----------



## AWMiller

*Green Flash Double Stout*
Green Flash Brewing Co. | Vista, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Imperial/Double Stout

ABV - 8.8%

My personal notes: Definitely one of the best tasting stouts around! This brew poured up a near-black body with a one-finger bubbly head with amazing retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of rum, vanilla, chocolate, espresso, dark fruits (plums, figs), roasted malts. Flavors of the same but are so well-balanced. Medium- to Full-bodied, rich and thick, smooth and creamy. Refreshingly clean finish with no harsh aftertastes whatsoever. Personally I would enjoy this brew all by itself; but if paired up for a meal it would be smoked ribs, venison, or wild boar.


----------



## AWMiller

*Breckenridge Avalanche Amber*
Breckenridge Brewery | Denver, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Amber/Red Ale

ABV - 5.41%

My personal notes: Definitely going to be a staple brew in my fridge! This brew poured up a dark copper-colored body with a two-finger thick foamy head that dissipated somewhat quickly and left nice lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of oranges, dark sugars, caramel. Flavors of the same but they are very, very intense and well-balanced. Light- to medium-bodied, lightly carbonated, smooth and easy to drink with a crisp, clean finish with just a slight bite. Excellent when paired up with a spicy, creamy fish/shellfish meal or creamy beef and noodle dinner.


----------



## AWMiller

*Anchor Steam Beer*
Anchor Brewing Company | San Francisco, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: California Common / Steam Beer

ABV - 4.9%

My personal notes: Now this is one jim-dandy of a brew! This brew poured up a hazy copper-colored body with a wonderfully thick, off-white colored head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of malts, caramel, citrus fruits (lemons, and maybe some orange). Flavors of the same in a malty concoction that beckons you to take the next sip just as soon as you finish one. Medium-bodied, full-flavored with a dry finish and citrusy aftertaste. Grill up a nice spicy rack of pork to pair up with this amazing brew; or grill some fish or shrimp!

Interesting note: Early steam beers were brewed with lager yeasts, but fermented at warmer temperatures due to the lack of means to cool the tanks in California's warm climate (back in the late 1800s). Cooling was brought about by the use of wide, shallow fermenting vessels. The resulting beer was very lively and, when the casks were tapped, they were said to "steam" with carbon dioxide. Source: *Beers of the World*; Kanning, David


----------



## AWMiller

*Pyramid Curve Ball Blonde Ale*
Pyramid Breweries, Inc. | Seattle, Washington USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Kolsch

ABV - 5%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a hazy golden-amber colored body with a nice frothy head that dissipated quickly down to a small sheen on top with minimal lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of honey, lemon, and bread fresh out of the oven. Flavors of the same in this light-bodied brew with a hearty amount of carbonation. This is a great brew for those dog days of summer! Easy to drink and very flavorful; pair it up with your favorite meats at the BBQ or fish at the fish fry.


----------



## AWMiller

*Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA*
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American IPA

ABV - 7.2%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a rich dark copper-colored body with a thick off-white foamy head with good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of floral hops, grapefruit, and spicy peppers. Flavors of the same packed with a bitter punch right in the kisser! Medium-bodied, very dry, hoppy, spicy, hoppy with a bone-dry, bitter finish. Oh, did I mention it was 'hoppy'?! Smoked salmon, grilled flounder, stuffed shrimp, beer-butt chicken all come to mind as great pairings for this mouth-puckering brew!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Flying Dog In-Heat Wheat*
Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Hefeweizen

ABV - 6.7%

IBU - 12

My personal notes: Well, another 'hefe' added to the AW BHoF!! This brew poured up a cloudy, golden-orange colored body gold beer with a thick foamy head. Careful on the pour as there are yeast floating about so pour in roughly 3/4 of the bottle then give the bottle a few swirls to break up that yeast and then pour the remainder of the bottle into your glass. Aromas of yeast, bananas, cloves and grains. Flavors of lemons, sweet malts, cloves, bananas, and caramel. Light-bodied with good carbonation with a crisp, smooth, clean finish and a long-lingering aftertaste of banana nut bread. Definitely one of the best from the Flying Dog brew line-up! Pairings include: spicy, spicy fish tacos or spicy grilled oysters!


----------



## AWMiller

*Anchor Porter*
Anchor Brewing Company | San Francisco, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Porter

ABV - 5.6%

My personal notes: One of my favorite go-to porters! This brew poured up near black with a mocha-colored, very foamy head with amazing retention and lacing effects. Aromas of caramel, coffee, toffee, dark fruits (figs, raisins), and a touch of molasses. Flavors of the same in a medium-bodied brew. Extra creamy and smooth with just a touch of a hoppy bite to make for a clean, refreshing finish. You can't go wrong with this porter! Fire up the grill or smoker and toss on your favorite meat cuts! For the outdoorsy type pair up this brew with some venison or wild boar!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Deschutes Black Butte Porter*
Deschutes Brewery | Bend, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Porter

ABV - 5.2%

My personal notes: How can one go wrong when it comes to choosing an awesome porter? By not choosing this one!! This brew poured up a rich, dark brown colored body with a frothy one-finger head with good retention and excellent lacing effects on the glass. Sweet aromas filled with coffee, roasted malts, warm breads, and a hint of hops. Medium-bodied, silky smooth, and a rich malt-filled flavorful brew. There's just enough hops to balance out with the malts for a nice, crisp finish full of flavors of brown sugar and grains. If you are going to be stocking up on porters, this needs to be part of your stash! Pair this brew up with your favorite grilled or smoked meats; for wild game this would be excellent with wild boar, venison, dove, ducks and squirrel.


----------



## youngdon

AWMiller said:


> *Flying Dog In-Heat Wheat*
> Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA
> Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA
> 
> Style: Hefeweizen
> 
> ABV - 6.7%
> 
> IBU - 12
> 
> My personal notes: Well, another 'hefe' added to the AW BHoF!! This brew poured up a cloudy, golden-orange colored body gold beer with a thick foamy head. Careful on the pour as there are yeast floating about so pour in roughly 3/4 of the bottle then give the bottle a few swirls to break up that yeast and then pour the remainder of the bottle into your glass. Aromas of yeast, bananas, cloves and grains. Flavors of lemons, sweet malts, cloves, bananas, and caramel. Light-bodied with good carbonation with a crisp, smooth, clean finish and a long-lingering aftertaste of banana nut bread. Definitely one of the best from the Flying Dog brew line-up! Pairings include: spicy, spicy fish tacos or spicy grilled oysters!


Please pass the taco's..... and another beer !


----------



## AWMiller

youngdon said:


> Please pass the taco's..... and another beer !


thought you might be a-likin' that one!


----------



## AWMiller

*Guinnes Draught*
Guinness Ltd. | Dublin, Ireland
Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Irish Dry Stout

ABV - 4.1%

IBU - 40

My personal notes: I had high expectations for the Draught. I mean, being from Guinness I was ready for one stellar Irish-style Dry Stout. Unfortunately this one did not meet those expectations. Maybe the recipe was changed or something? Whatever the case may be I think I am going to stick with other brews in the Guinness lineup until this one gets some backbone put back into it. This brew poured up a near pitch black colored body with a creamy one-finger head with excellent retention and lacing effects (at least the visuals were enticing!). Aromas of hot caramel, sweet malts, coffee and chocolate; all somewhat on the smokey end of the spectrum. Medium-bodied (but rather watered-down tasting) with flavors of roasted malts, coffee with a very dry, slightly hoppy bite on the finish. I say that it is medium-bodied but in all honesty this one was just way to watery for my tastes and expectations. It is not a bad brew, but it is definitely not the best in this beer style. Best paired up with smoke meats (rich in fat) and grilled veggies.


----------



## Mattuk

Bloody Hell AW you'd better not show your face in Dublin!


----------



## On a call

I will go as your body guard AW.


----------



## Mattuk

You'll need more than Brian AW!


----------



## AWMiller

Mattuk said:


> Bloody Hell AW you'd better not show your face in Dublin!


Oh I ain't skeered!!! There's a lot of folks that have expressed the same thoughts & concerns on this particular brew. And hopefully someone at Guinness Ltd. is reading these and talking with their brewmaster on how to improve things!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Lone Star Beer*
Lone Star Brewing Company | San Antonio, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Adjunct Lager

ABV - 4.72%

My personal notes: When it comes to macro-brews, this here's my go-to! A Texas boy's gotta love a Texas macro-brew!! Salute, y'all! Now being an adjunct (mass produced) brew, I don't hold it up to those standards as I do for the much better craft brews! Nevertheless, this is one brew that I've always liked for some reason or another. This brew poured up a clear, straw-colored body with a one-finger bubbly head that quickly dissipated to a thin sheen and minimal lacing effects on the glass. Scents and flavors of basically any adjunct lager; grains, some malts, some hops. Light-bodied and smooth; some sweet malty flavors followed up with a clean, refreshing finish of a little hoppy bitterness. I'd definitely go for this one before any of the other mass-produced, mass-advertised brews (Miller, Coors, Busch, Keystone, etc.). A good beer for the BBQ or fish fry or some greasy, beefy nachos during the big game!


----------



## On a call

AWMiller said:


> Oh I ain't skeered!!! There's a lot of folks that have expressed the same thoughts & concerns on this particular brew. And hopefully someone at Guinness Ltd. is reading these and talking with their brewmaster on how to improve things!!


X2 I am not saying it is waste water but the back bone discription the hammer hit the nail. I still like it but there are beefier ones.


----------



## youngdon

I've always found it to be a clean tasting beer.


----------



## On a call

That also is a good discription and I agree. Sure beats a lingering taste.

Which one are you talking about though









I just wonder if Matt brews served over there taste the same as ours ?


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> I've always found it to be a clean tasting beer.


Lone Star !!


----------



## On a call

Ah yes...the Texans brew.


----------



## AWMiller

*Redhook ESB*
Redhook Ale Brewery | Woodinville, Washington USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter

ABV - 5.8%

IBU - 28

My personal notes: This brew poured up a clear, amber colored body with a hearty head that was very creamy that soon dissipated to a thin sheen on top and left minimal lacing on the glass. This one smelt very lively dominant with hops which lent it a citrusy smell and hints of light caramel. Medium-bodied and very easy on the drinkability scale. Sweet malts are tasted first followed by a good hoppy bite (much like grapefruit). As the brew warmed the scents and flavors intensified more pleasingly. The finish is crisp and dry and powerful. Grilled pork or perhaps some grilled or roasted venison would make a great pairing with this brew.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Lone Star !!


Not the band then Don!


----------



## youngdon

I don't change the station when they come on.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rogue Dead Guy Ale*
Rogue Ales | Newport, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Maibock / Helles Bock

ABV - 6.5%

My personal notes: Truly a brew for quality quaffing! This brew poured up an amber colored body with a bubbly thin head that dissipated rather quickly and left good lacing effects on the glass. Sweet aromas of malt, hops, and island fruits (almost like jack-fruit which is used to make Juicy Fruit gum). Medium-bodied, smooth, easy on the drinkability scale. Very malty so it has a good 'thickness' to it. The finish is so creamy and clean with no harsh aftertastes of any sort. Definitely a brew to pair up with grilled or smoked fish!

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## On a call

AW...your selections are great.


----------



## youngdon

[QUOTE

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.[/QUOTE]

Here all this time I thought it was the alcohol talking !


----------



## AWMiller

hehehe... and I even quoted your terminology in my disclaimer! you're gonna be famous yet!!


----------



## AWMiller

*San Miguel Pale Pilsen*
San Miguel Corporation | Manila, Philippines
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct Pilsener

ABV - 5%

My personal notes: Another great go-to of mine in the adjunct (mass produced) beers! A twist of lemon or lime and let's fire up the grill or fryer! This brew poured up clear golden-colored body sporting a very bubbly head that quickly dissipated down to a thin sheen that left marginal lacing effects on the glass. Strong aromas of warm bread, fruits, and something akin to honeysuckles. Very light bodied and well-carbonated. Sweet malty flavors with an exceedingly refreshing finish with no harsh aftertastes. This brew should be a staple at your BBQ or fish fry. Seriously good brew!

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Sol*
Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma, S.A. de C.V. | Monterrey (Nuevo León), Mexico
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct Lager

ABV - 4.5%

My personal notes: This is a staple macro-brew for me whether i'm here in Texas or chillin' down in Los Cabos! A squeeze of lemon or lime and time to drink! This brew poured up a crystal clear body with a thin foamy head that dissipated quickly and left marginal lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of corn and grains. Strong flavors of corn and hops in the light-bodied, easy-drinking brew. The finish is very dry and full of grains. Paired perfectly with grilled fish but more so with grilled oysters topped with a spicy habanero pepper salsa!! Ay Caramba, gimme a Sol!

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*San Miguel Dark Lager*
San Miguel Corporation | Manila, Philippines
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Euro Dark Lager

ABV - 5%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a dark, chocolaty brown body with a thick, foamy mocha-colored head with awesome retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas and flavors full of hops, caramel, malts, and smoke from those old-timey smokehouses up in the Ozark Mountains. Light- to Medium-bodied, smooth, with a very clean finish that's not too hoppy with a touch of vanilla lingering long afterwards. Definitely a brew to pair up with smoked meats or wild game! I had it with some venison steaks and veggies!

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Erdinger Weissbier (Hefe-Weizen)*
Erdinger Weissbräu | Erding, Germany
Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Hefeweizen

ABV - 5.6%

My personal notes: This brew poured up a murky, orange-colored body with a foamy off-white head with fairly good retention and lacing effects on the glass. Careful on the pour of these hefeweizens a yeast is present in the bottle. Pour 3/4 of the bottle and then gently swirl the bottle around a few times and then pour the rest into the glass; this helps break up the yeast components and enhance the look of the brew. Aromas of wheat, cloves, warm banana nut bread (or is it homemade banana pudding?). Medium-bodied, creamy smooth, with a nice spicy (clove-like) finish with just a bite from the hops to blend well with all that sweetness. I would consider this a table-brew much like what you would find in a table wine at a restaurant. Not a bad brew but definitely not in the line a great brews in the hefeweizen style. Pairs well with grilled fish or shrimp.

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Ommegang Abbey Ale*
Brewery Ommegang | Cooperstown, New York USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Dubbel

ABV - 8.5%

My personal notes: Dubbels are just an amazing ale and this brew doesn't fall short of greatness! This brew poured up a deep, dark copper-colored body topped off with one hearty, bubbly (tiny bubbles) head with a retention and lacing effects like nothing I have ever experienced! I was still licking up foam when the liquid was completely gone! Aromas of sweet roasted malts, caramel, toffee, honeycomb, dark fruits (grapes, figs), and cloves along with other spices. The flavors are so complex that you must truly enjoy this brew on your own to gain a true understanding of what I try to describe. Medium-bodied, smooth and a finish that is dry and spicy. Truly worthy of induction into my all-time favorites list! Paired up with a hearty roast beef dinner or perhaps a succulent Shepherd's Pie, this ale will certainly not disappoint!

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Maui Brewing Big Swell IPA*
Maui Brewing Co. | Lahaina, Hawaii USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: IPA

ABV - 6.2%

IBU - 50+

My personal notes: Egads that's one hoppy brew!!! That's one big swell of hops! Wooooooooo doggie!!! I must confess, being a malt-head I tell it like I taste it but I do work on developing a liking for hoppy brews. But if you like hops, then this brew is for you!! This brew poured up a clear orange-colored body that sported one of the most dazzling heads of foam I've ever poured up or seen poured! The swell in that head looked like the swells we see at Hale'iwa (North Shore on Oahu)! The retention was very good and the lacing effects were fantastic! When you open the can your sense of smell is smacked with a huge wave of grapefruit (from the hops) along with some faint hints of malts and caramel. That's a smack filled with 'aloha' mind you!! Flavors are full of grapefruit with some orange mixed in here and there. Thankfully there is enough malts mixed in that kept my face from puckering entirely up from all that hops! Hey, they did warn on the bottom of the front of the can that this brew was hoppy! This is a medium-bodied brew that has a 'slickery' feel to it. The finish is &#8230; hoppy! I would definitely pair this brew up with a deep fried crab topped with a habanero-mango salsa!

_*Disclaimer:*_ All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons Pecker Wrecker*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial Pilsner

ABV - 7%

This brew is just absolutely amazing! It poured up a beautiful, rich, dark amber-colored body that formed up a huge frothy head with amazing retention and lacing effects which lasted until the beer is gone! Aromas of caramel, sweet malts, citrus fruits (orange and maybe a bit of lemon), hops, and spices. There's a nice hoppy hit up front followed by sweet malt for a mellowed, somewhat dry finish. Paired this tasty brew with smoked brats & creamed golden hominy casserole for an amazing dinner!

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Saint Arnold Divine Reserve #11*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial IPA

ABV - 8.9%

IBU - 76

Another fine brew from the folks at Saint Arnold Brewing! This brew poured up a deep, dark amber colored body sporting a nice frothy head with moderate retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of citrusy hops, caramel, sweet malts, and warm biscuits. Medium-bodied and full of well-balanced flavor. Nice, subtle hoppy hit up front followed up with the sweet malts and caramel on the finish. Very refreshing indeed! A great brew for the BBQ or fish fry! Pair it up with some grilled/smoked meats or some grilled/smoked salmon.

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Boulevard Pilsner*
Boulevard Brewing Co. | Kansas City, Missouri USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: German-style Pilsner

ABV - 4.8%

IBU - 16

A good standard fare in this pilsner line, this brew poured up a crystal clear light amber colored body with a thin head that had minimal retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas are very, very faint: grains, hops, malts, and a light lemony scent. Light-bodied and very easy on the drinkability level with a crisp, clean finish that has no bitter or harsh aftertaste. Great to pair up with a poultry meal or perhaps a grilled fish/seafood dinner.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Butte Creek Organic Pilsner*
Butte Creek Brewing Company | Chico, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: German-style Pilsner

ABV - 4.1%

This brew poured up a semi-cloudy, light golden colored body with a pearly white thin foamy head with minimal retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of grains, light hops, and something akin to sourdough bread. Light- to Medium-bodied, the sweet malts are savored first with a nice bite from the hops on the finish to make for a crisp, dry ending. The finish is slightly bitter but nothing overbearing. Being my first 'organic' brew to try, I'd pair this one up with some fried chicken (home-style, not that fast food stuff) or some blackened fish.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Left Hand Stranger APA*
Left Hand Brewing Company | Longmont, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

ABV - 5%

IBU - 36

Definitely one of the purtiest brews I've seen in a while! This brew poured up a crystal clear, topaz colored body with a hefty head with amazing retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas are just abundant an amazing: citrus fruit, hops, and a slight hint of sweet malts. Quite full of hops but nothing too harsh or overbearing (at least for this malt-head!). Good spice notes with grapefruit and some lemon flavors mixed in. Medium-bodied with a very easy drinkability level with a nice, dry finish that has just a slight kick from the hops. Definitely a good brew to pair up with a juicy rotisserie chicken, creamed spinach, corn-on-the-cob, and fresh baked bread!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## youngdon

I can hear it now, "Hey pass me another Butt Crack will ya" !


----------



## AWMiller

*Steinlager Pure*
New Zealand Breweries Limited | Aotearoa, New Zealand
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Euro Pale Lager

ABV - 5%

This being my first brew from New Zealand, I'm quite amazed at this hearty brew in such a teeny-tiny can! The brew poured up a clear, straw-colored body with a light foamy head which dissipated slowly but with minimal lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of warm biscuits, sweet malts, grains, light hops, lemons &#8230; very well-balanced. Light-bodied, easy to drink, with a smooth, clean, refreshing finish with only a slight bitter aftertaste. An excellent brew to pair up with some spicy, Cajun-style shrimp/crawfish or a hearty Cajun gumbo!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rheingold Beer*
Rheingold Brewing Co. | Wilton, Connecticut USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Lager

ABV - 5%

Well, I hate to give out a negative review but this brew just didn't hold up to any sort of expectation of mine. This brew poured up a clear, straw-colored body the head was barely visible (no lacing effects at all) and dissipated so quickly that I barely had time to get it in the photo! Aromas are barely detectable but there's just a tad bit of hops and malts; sadly it was rather bland smelling. Light-bodied and so easy to drink you wouldn't know you were drinking a beer. Flavors are very bland so whatever you pair this up with that's all you are going to be tasting. Sadly I won't recommend this brew to anyone.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Maui Brewing Mana Wheat*
Maui Brewing Co. | Lahaina, Hawaii (Maui) USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Wheat Ale

ABV - 5.5%

Alooooooooooooooooha! Now this is a lot of aloha from the Maui Brewing ohana!! A wheat brew with pineapple! Now THAT's refreshing!!! It may be hard to tell from that opener but I REALLY love this brew! It poured up a cloudy, light-amber in color with a massive head with moderate retention and minimal lacing. Aromas of wheat and pineapple (but more like grilled pineapple), and lemons. Flavors of the same but oh so smooth and well-balanced. Medium-bodied, smooth and easy to drink. Truly smooth liquid bliss! It has a light hoppy bite on the end to make for a clean, refreshing finish. Would definitely pair this up with some spicy grilled shrimp or perhaps a deep-fried whole crab topped with a pineapple/jalapeno chutney on top! I'm heading off to Maui and visiting these fine folks!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## youngdon

Is that the Hall of fame seal on that picture?


----------



## AWMiller

youngdon said:


> Is that the Hall of fame seal on that picture?


yups! my very very very very... very own!

any with that seal will show up in my own Hall of Fame list!!

http://awsbeerreviews.wordpress.com/category/aws-brew-hall-of-fame/


----------



## AWMiller

*Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout*
Rogue Ales | Newport, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Oatmeal Stout

ABV - 6%

IBU - 69

This brew poured up a near jet-black colored body with a frothy tan-colored head with moderate retention and lacing effects on the glass. Aromas of burnt sugars, hot caramel, and loads of sweet roasted malts. This is a very smooth and creamy medium-bodied brew with a slightly hoppy finish with lingering coffee notes. There are light spice notes throughout with all flavors being very well balanced. Definitely a brew to be paired up with smoked meats or wild game!

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Wasatch Polygamy Porter*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Porter

ABV - 4%

I am really starting to take a strong liking to these Wasatch brews! This brew poured up a near pitch black-colored body with a one-finger head that had minimal retention and lacing. Aromas of sweet roasted malts, burnt sugars, coffee, chocolate. Medium-bodied with a sweet finish, no bitterness at all in this fine brew. Pair this up with some smoked sausages or grilled steaks; or serve it up as a dessert brew.

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Southern Star Buried Hatchet Stout*
Southern Star Brewing Co. | Conroe, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial Stout

ABV - 8.25%

My gosh! This brew is so good I want to cut the can open and lick it clean! It poured up a near pitch black-colored body with ruby hues; a massive foamy head with moderate retention & awesome lacing. The head reduces down to a thin foamy topping and hangs around for a good long while. Aromas of dark chocolates and dark fruits, coffee, and hot fudge. Medium-bodied and silky smooth with a crisp, clean finish that has just a subtle 'bite'. Very easy to drink so watch that ABV count! An excellent brew to pair up with wild game, smoked meats or grilled meats.

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Woodchuck Pear Cider*
Green Mountain Cidery (HP Bulmer) | Middlebury, Vermont USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Ciders/Perrys - Common Perry

ABV - 4%

This cider pours up like champagne made from pears. Very bubbly throughout with loads of sweet pear aromas. Taste is very sweet with a dry, tart finish. Very refreshing on those hot summer days and would be excellent for the BBQ or fish fry! Pair it up with some grilled chicken or grilled fish!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Tiger Beer*
Asia Pacific Breweries Ltd. | Alexandra Point, Singapore
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Singapore Adjunct Pale Lager

ABV - 5%

Now this brew really took me by surprise! It poured up a clear amber-colored body with a nice frothy head that dissipated quickly to thin sheen with minimal lacing. Aromas were of the usual malts/hops (hey, it's an adjunct!) but nothing overbearing or skunky. It has a sweet malty taste with a nice bite of hops at the end. A crisp, clean finish with no harsh aftertastes. Light bodied and extra smooth on the quaff! I would pick this ANY time over the US mass producers (e.g. Miller, Coors, etc.). Pair this brew up with spicy nachos or spicy asian fish/seafood meal.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Bear Republic Racer 5 IPA*
Bear Republic Brewing Co. | Healdsburg, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American IPA

ABV - 7%

IBU - 75

These IPAs are starting to appeal to me! This brew poured up a cloudy/hazy golden-orange body with a frothy head possessing excellent retention and lacing. Loads of aromas of citrusy hops with just a tiny hint of roasted malts. It has a good sharp bite all the way through followed up with just enough sweet malts to smooth it out for a nice, crisp, clean finish with no harsh aftertaste; almost like a mixture of flavors of cotton candy and caramel lingering on the finish. As it warms the hops and malts blend so much more 'flavorfully'. Pair it up with some beer-butt chicken (yeah and use some of this beer for that dish!) or salmon cooked on cedar planks on the grill!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons Stormcloud IPA*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American IPA

ABV - 6%

IBU - 64

Noah makes the call&#8230; Tony makes the pitch&#8230; and Fritz knocks it out of the park right into the Stormcloud! This is THE IPA that I would recommend those not into all that hops to try in order to develop an appreciation for hoppy brews!! All it took was a Texas IPA to get my head wrapped around all this hoppy-deliciousness! I've now had the pleasure of trying this brew both from the bottle and from the tap right at the brewery on one of their tours! A topaz colored body with a good frothy head that dissipates somewhat quickly to a thin sheen and good lacing effects. Lots of citrusy hops as well as some sweet malts on the nose. Medium-bodied and extremely smooth brew with an awesomely clean finish that's not too hoppy nor too sweet! Definitely one of the best IPAs this malt-head has tasted!! Pairs well with pheasant, quail, smoked salmon/trout, or some spicy venison.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Wasatch White Label*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Witbier

ABV - 6%

What an amazing witbier! Light amber in color and from an aggressive pour a good foamy head that dissipated quickly to a thin sheen with minimal lacing. Aromas of grains and hearty spices. Flavors of orange zest, lemon zest and clove. Light-bodied and very smooth with a nice dry, clean finish with no harsh aftertastes. Pair it up with spicy Korean pork bbq or with a spicy fish/shrimp dinner or fresh-caught trout prepared right on the banks!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons Rahr's Blonde*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Munich Helles Lager

ABV - 4.6%

IBU - 22

Daggum them boys thar at Rahrs know how to make some good brews! I've had the pleasure of enjoying this fine brew from the bottle and right from the tap there at the brewery! Golden amber in color with a hearty foamy head that dissipated quickly to a thin sheen and somewhat good lacing. Aromas of sweet malts, orange zest, maybe a little bit of lemon. Light- to somewhat medium-bodied, with a silkly smooth texture. Good sweet malts and just the right amount of hearty bite from the hops to make for a well-balanced white beer! Seems like a touch of lemon-grass in there too. Long-lingering malty-sweet finish but nothing overbearing. Just the right amount of carbonation in there too. The finish is so crisp and clean! Pair this up with some smoked gouda cheese or perhaps some smoked fish or grilled shrimp Cajun-style! Heck I'm thinking of some hearty new england clam-chowder with this Texas brew!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Woodchuck Dark & Dry 802 Draft Cider*
Green Mountain Cidery (HP Bulmer) | Middlebury, Vermont USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Ciders/Perrys - Common Cider

ABV - 5%

Quite a refreshing cider! Poured up a light caramel-colored body with loads of carbonation (from all that champagne blended in) and a thin fizzy head. Aromas of sugars, apples, and a light hint of clove way in the back. Light-bodied and easily quaff-able! Enjoy it on a hot day at the BBQ or fish fry! This is a great alternative to those that don't want to load up on beer but still want something with a tasty little kick!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Wasatch Summerbrau Lager*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased - received as a gift.

Style: Czech Pilsener

ABV - 5.6%

What are these folks at Wasatch doing?! They are turning out solid brews, that's what!! This brew poured up a clear golden colored body with a frothy pearl-white colored head with good retention and slowly dissipating down to a thin sheen and light lacing and a good amount of carbonation. Aromas of sweet malts, spices, hops and lemongrass. Light-bodied with a very clean, refreshing finish with no harsh aftertastes. Easily one of the best pilz to have by the grill or by the fryer! Pair this brew up with some spicy chicken or spicy fish entrees or a spicy Cajun-style meal!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*St. Bernardus Abt 12*
Brouwerij St. Bernardus NV | Watou, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Abbey Ale - Quadrupel

ABV - 10%

Definitely one of the most extravagant tasting brews I have ever tasted. Poured up a dark mahogany-brown colored body with a one-finger head that was extremely creamy with amazing retention and lacing. Aromas of rich sweet malts, cloves, and dark fruits. The flavors are so complex in the fine brew; cloves and brown sugar along with spicy notes throughout. Full-bodied, creamy smooth, with a very warming and sweet finish. DO NOT RUSH THROUGH THIS BREW! Take your time and slowly savor every drop! Best if paired up with some smoked meats and wild game (venison, boar, etc.) or just all by itself!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## youngdon

St bernardus ? I won't mention what that brings to mind.... and I thought the st bernard was swiss.


----------



## youngdon

AW have you reviewed Blue Moon yet ? I looked searched it and didn't see it. A slice of orange in it.... good stuff.


----------



## AWMiller

youngdon said:


> AW have you reviewed Blue Moon yet ? I looked searched it and didn't see it. A slice of orange in it.... good stuff.


Not as of yet... working on getting real craft breweries up and noticed then work in the "macro-boys-trying-to-muzzle-in-on-the-real-brewers" beers when I can get to them! heheheheeee

I say that cause Blue Moon is a Coors Brewing Company's run with a craft beer in the craft beer market.


----------



## youngdon

I do remember reading the fine print on the bottle.... well sort of.

You better get on the stick there buddy. Those beers don't last forever you know.


----------



## On a call

AW...you are doing a great job of finding those brews that are Micro.

That is great....I have find my list. While in Alaska with Knapper I met a fellow, his daughter and son who did much the same as Barry, Todd and I did floated a long ways along the Talketna river hunting for our moose. They however were not as blessed as we were. Any how...at a pull our point I met this guy and he had started a micro for his kid to own and run.

I will dig around and send you thier micro's name.


----------



## AWMiller

Please do as I would work with them to get some samples sent down for some 'official' tasting!!



On a call said:


> AW...you are doing a great job of finding those brews that are Micro.
> 
> That is great....I have find my list. While in Alaska with Knapper I met a fellow, his daughter and son who did much the same as Barry, Todd and I did floated a long ways along the Talketna river hunting for our moose. They however were not as blessed as we were. Any how...at a pull our point I met this guy and he had started a micro for his kid to own and run.
> 
> I will dig around and send you thier micro's name.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Provo Girl Pilsner*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased - Received as a gift

Style: German Pilsener

ABV - 4%

Another good pilsner from the folks at Squatters! This brew poured up a crystal clear, light golden colored body with a one-finger thick foamy head with good retention and moderate lacing effects on the glass. Sweet aromas of malts and a slight hint of citrusy hops. Flavors of sweet malts dominate with just the right tough of a hoppy bite on the finish. Light-bodied with a clean finish with no harsh aftertastes. Quite an easy drinker so this would be a great compliment to your BBQ and/or fish fry. Would pair well with pheasant, quail, salmon or fresh-caught trout.

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Big Cottonwood*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased - Received as a gift

Style: American Amber/Red Ale

ABV - 6.4%

Pours up a rich crystal clear dark amber colored body with a hefty frothy tan-colored head with good retention and lacing effects. Warm aromas of grains, malts, toffee, vanilla, and melted caramel with a subtle hint of hops. The flavors are nicely complex with sweet malts, just a touch of a hoppy bite, with a noticeable smoothness like warm caramel. Medium-bodied, ease of drinkability, well-balanced, and a sweet, clean finish.

*Pairing Recommendations:* duck, goose, patridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, grilled meats

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the ï¿½bier vorgeschmackï¿½ and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters 529*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased - received as a gift!

Style: Flanders Oud Bruin (Sour/Wild Ale)

ABV - 7.15%

Sour is as sour does! Woooo doggie that is one sour brew, but taste is in the mouth of the beholder as they always say! This brew poured up a murky reddish-brown colored body that sported a one-finger thick head that quickly dissipated to a thin sheen and left excellent lacing on the glass. Definitely one of the most aromatic brews! Sweet malts, dark fruits, lots of sour cherry going on! Flavors are very complex yet well-balanced; intense sour cherry, melted caramel, sweet malts, and a nice hit of spicy hops on the backend. Medium- to Full-bodied with an intensely, insanely sour hit all the way through and finished off with a long-lasting, mouth-puckering hit of brew-love that's dry on the finish and aftertaste. I found myself enjoying this brew as it slowly warmed as the flavors and aromas just intensified!

*Pairing Recommendations:* An excellent pairing with some grilled rib-eye steaks or some slow-smoked meats/sausages! Heck get ya a double-meat buffalo burger and some taters and have yourself a good ol' meal!

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## youngdon

I like the new rating system AW. I heard that your alter ego is Keith Stone ?? any truth to that ?


----------



## Mattuk

It could be more like the number of bottles AW had to sample so he could write his review!?


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Full Suspension Pale Ale*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased; received as a gift!

Style: American Pale Ale

ABV - 4%

This brew poured up a cloudy amber colored body with a thin, fizzy off-white head that dissipated somewhat slowly and left incredible lacing on the glass. Aromas of floral hops, caramel, sweet malts and citrus (like orange peels). Flavors full of the citrus notes and sweet malts with a nice hoppy bite on the finish. Medium-bodied, moderate carbonation, very smooth and creamy with a finish that is very clean and tart.

Pairing Recommendations: Excellent when paired up with some hot-n-spicy buffalo chicken tacos and some extra creamy bleu cheese dressing!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout*
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial Stout

ABV - 8.8%

IBU - 29

Definitely a fine quality brew from the Lagunitas line! This brew poured up a near pitch black colored body sporting a hearty foamy tan-colored head with amazing retention and lacing effects. Hearty aromas of coffee, caramel, and toffee; flavors of the same but so intense and so well-balanced. Medium- to Full-bodied so itï¿½s a good thick brew with a good strong coffee taste throughout with a clean, warming finish full of sweet malts and a subtle hint of hops for a ultra-slight bitter hit and a long lingering aftertaste just as though you finished off your favorite cappuccino.

*Pairing Recommendations:* Pair this brew up with a juicy steak right off the grill or with your favorite smoked or grilled meats.

*Disclaimer:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the ï¿½bier vorgeschmackï¿½ and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Captain Bastard's Oatmeal Stout*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased; received as a gift!

Style: Oatmeal Stout

ABV - 4%

Now this is one exceptional stout!! It poured up a jet-black colored body with a hearty, foamy mocha-colored head with amazing retention and lacing effects. Aromas of roasted/sweet malts, coffee, and a hint of hops. Flavors of the same but oh so intense and well-balanced! Medium-bodied, thick and creamy, with a warming finish full of robust coffee and dark chocolate flavors.

Pairing Recommendations: Would make for an awesome compliment to some decadent burgers or venison burgers!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Hell's Keep*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased; received as a gift!

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

ABV - 7.75%

Truly one of the finest offerings one can partake of from Squatters!! This brew poured up a cloudy light-golden colored body with a meringue-like head with awesome retention and lacing effects. Aromas full of pear, cloves, banana, and peppery spices. Flavors are intense and very well-balanced with the addition of lemon-grass and a fruity hint somewhat like starfruit. Medium-bodied, good carbonation, very creamy and a finish that is dry, tart and tangy.

Pairing Recommendations: A perfect companion with a slow-grilled rib-eye steak and grilled veggies and another one of these beers for dessert!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## youngdon

I think the graphic artist who came up withthe label for that must have been in Phoenix.


----------



## AWMiller

*Real Ale Devil's Backbone*
Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Tripel

ABV - 8.1%

IBU - 36

This brew from Real Ale completely exceeded all of my expectations of this Tripel! It poured up a hazy dark golden colored body with a foamy head that possessed great retention and lacing effects. Aromas of yeast, peppers, spices, bananas. Flavors of the same and also include pears and sugars. Medium-bodied, good carbonation, very easy to drink with no harsh aftertastes and a smooth, clean finish with just the right amount of hoppy bite. This is definitely one of the finest American Tripels that I have even had the pleasure of tasting!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, poultry, pork

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Spaten Munchen Dunkel*
Spaten-Franziskaner-Brau | Munchen, Germany
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Munich Dunkel Lager

ABV - 5.5%

This was a fairly good dunkel. It poured up a dark root beer colored body with a hearty two-finger off-white colored head that had fair retention and some lacing effects. Aromas of caramel, toffee, warm bread. Flavors of the same but also include raisins or figs. Medium-bodied with a sweet flavored finish (hardly any detection of hops) that lingers for quite some time.

Pairing Recommendations: grilled/smoked meats or various wild game

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Oskar Blues Gubna Imperial IPA*
Oskar Blues Grill & Brewery | Lyons, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial IPA

ABV - 10%

If I'm going to get hooked on IPAs then it is going to be this one! This brew pours up a rich burnt orange colored body with a thick foamy head with good retention and excellent lacing. Hearty aromas of sweet malts, lemon, orange and sugar. Flavors are very complex and rich - grapefruit, orange, lemon, sweet malts, and hints of various tropical fruits. Medium-bodied, good carbonation, very smooth with a nice hoppy bite throughout. The finish is very clean and refreshing with a lingering hit of bitter hops and sweet malts.

Pairing Recommendations: wild game, grilled/smoked meats, fish/shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons Oktoberfest*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Co. | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Not purchased; received as a gift!

Style: Marzen/Oktoberfest

ABV - 5.5%

What an awesome Texas-brewed Oktoberfest!! This brew poured up a dark amber colored body with a one-finger thick tan colored head with fair retention and minimal lacing effects. Aromas and flavors of sweet malts and warm bread along with subtle hints of hops throughout. Although a somewhat dark beer it is very light on the palate with a smooth, clean finish filled with lingering aftertastes of warm sweet bread.

Pairing Recommendations: Smoked brats or wurst

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Kirin Ichiban*
Anheuser-Brusch (funny, an American company brewing/distributing a foreign beer)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct Lager

ABV - 4.9%

Probably one of the worst brews I have tasted thus far (next to Wacko and Rheingold)! Seriously I could not finish the brew. It did possess the standards of the "Add-Junk" (a.k.a. adjunct) lagers; pale golden yellow, moderate fizzy head, skunky odor (from the lesser quality grains and hops that are used), little to no real taste, and a bland but bitter aftertaste. This is one brew that is best left in the cooler for some other poor soul to purchase and consume.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Chimay Rouge (Red) Premiere*
Bieres de Chimay (Abbaye Notre Dame de Scourmont) | Baileux (Chimay), Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Dubbel

ABV - 7%

This brew poured up a murky mahogany colored body with an enormous frothy head with amazing retention and lacing effects. Aromas of sweet malts, spices, and peppers. Flavors of the same along with cloves, dark fruits (dates and plums), and warm hints of chocolate. Medium-bodied with a dry finish and lingering aftertastes of sweet malts and spices. This brew improves as it warms after pouring.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, rattlesnake

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Anchor Liberty Ale*
Anchor Brewing Company | San Francisco, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

ABV - 5.9%

A mainstay to be enjoyed every Independence Day! This brew poured up a luscious golden amber colored body with a foamy head with good retention and lacing effects. Aromas of floral hops, some grains and fruits (oranges, lemons). Flavors of hops, apricots (or maybe nectarines), a slight hint of honey (or burnt sugar). Light- to Medium-bodied, very smooth with a dry finish.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, duck/goose, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## youngdon

AWMiller said:


> *Kirin Ichiban*
> Anheuser-Brusch (funny, an American company brewing/distributing a foreign beer)
> Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA
> 
> Style: Adjunct Lager
> 
> ABV - 4.9%
> 
> Probably one of the worst brews I have tasted thus far (next to Wacko and Rheingold)! Seriously I could not finish the brew. It did possess the standards of the "Add-Junk" (a.k.a. adjunct) lagers; pale golden yellow, moderate fizzy head, skunky odor (from the lesser quality grains and hops that are used), little to no real taste, and a bland but bitter aftertaste. This is one brew that is best left in the cooler for some other poor soul to purchase and consume.
> 
> Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


If I recall correctly Anheuser Busch is no longer an an American company.


----------



## AWMiller

*Real Ale Full Moon Pale Rye Ale*
Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Rye Beer

ABV - 5.6%

This brew poured up a dark amber colored body with a one-finger thick off-white colored head with good retention and lacing. Aromas of warm biscuits, rye, and peppery spices. Flavors of the same. Medium-bodied, good carbonation, very smooth with a nice hit of hops and peppery spices on the finish.

Pairing Recommendations: pork or wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the ï¿½bier vorgeschmackï¿½ and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> If I recall correctly Anheuser Busch is no longer an an American company.


Yep... they are a wholly owned subsidiary of Belgium-based "Anheuser Busch InBev". Still headquartered in my home town of St. Louis, but no longer an American company.


----------



## On a call

What ?? Ok..no more Bush for me !

I thought I had heard that also. Oh well I tend to enjoy micro's .


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> What ?? Ok..no more Bush for me !
> 
> I thought I had heard that also. Oh well I tend to enjoy micro's .


Why's that Brian do you only drink beer made by American owned company's?


----------



## On a call

Oh no...many of those beer I like come from other country's. It seems like more and more of our large company's are being purchased by foreign owners. This is my problem and so I tend to boycot in my own way. Really I should not have a problem because they have the money..I just hate to see our county sold to the highest bidder. But fair trade is fair trade.

Even our small company's, property, toll roads, and resoursed are being purchased.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh right. I should stop following Man Utd as the Glazer family now own them!


----------



## On a call

Nah...they are best.


----------



## Mattuk

The bloody Glazer's aren't! Utd are in the states at the minute playing some of your MLS teams, they play someone tonight.


----------



## AWMiller

*Stone Ruination IPA*
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial IPA

ABV - 7.7%

This brew poured up a rich dark amber colored body with an enormous frothy, creamy head with amazing retention and lacing. Pleasant aromas of citrusy hops with some old peppery spices intermingled, roasted malts. Flavors are of intense hops. Hops, hops, hops and some more hops. Ironically it was not as hoppy as what I was building myself for it to have! Other flavors include a nice mellowing from the sweet malts along with orange zest and some spices. Medium-bodied, lightly carbonated and the finish is very mouth-puckeringly clean.

Pairing Recommendations: Definitely a good brew to have with some spicy fish tacos! Also would pair well with beef, buffalo, fowl (ducks, geese, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse), poultry, fish, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison, rabbit.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Beerista (Small Batch Series)*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased; received as a gift!

Style: American Stout

ABV - 6.3%

IBU - 30

What an amazing stout! This brew poured up a near black colored body with a thin, bubbly head that dissipated quickly and left marginal lacing on the glass. Awesome aromas of powdered cocoa, robust coffee, dark chocolates, and sweet roasted malts. The flavors are of the same and absolutely intense in this robust brew; very well-blended. Near medium-bodied, creamy, good carbonation, and very easy on the drinkability scale. Would pair up very nicely with a juicy rib-eye steak or perhaps some succulent beef fajitas!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Fifth Element*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased; received as a gift!

Style: American Wild Ale

ABV - 6.75%

I have been venturing out into the sour/wild ale arena and can say that once you've acquired the taste for these mouth-puckering ales you'll take to liking them quite a bit! This brew poured up a murky orange colored body with a bright white frothy head with good retention and marginal lacing. Aromas of citrus, yeast, floral hops, cooking spices, and a notable sour scent. Flavors are absolutely complex, each vying for its 15 minutes of fame; orange, lemon, grapefruit, and spices (cloves, etc.). Light-bodied, loads of carbonation, very tart with a dry finish. Would pair up nicely with some smoked oyster fritters topped with a jalapeno/orange marmalade glaze!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, fish, salmon, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Squatters Outer Darkness*
Utah Brewers Cooperative | Salt Lake City, Utah USA
Not purchased; received as a gift!

Style: Russian Imperial Stout

ABV - 10.5%

Oh my &#8230; this brew is hitting right near the top of my all-time favorites!!! Poured up a hearty black colored body with an enormous bubbly mocha-colored head with unending retention and lacing. Decadent aromas of spices, dark chocolate, light hints of roasted coffee beans, caramel, toffee, and cloves. After pouring I took a quick sip and then let it sit for an hour to warm so that the flavors and aromas would intensify! Oh how long that wait was because that first sip was oh-so-blissful! The flavors are so intensely filled with the dark chocolates, toffee, hearty coffee; each so rich that one does not want to swallow that delicious liquid so quickly! Full-bodied, thick-n-rich, with a warming finish that is dry and full of lingering chocolaty sweetness. This would pair well with many meals but I'd much rather save this for dessert on its own!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## On a call

I made a Russian Imperial Stout once...and I have to say, it was the best brew I ever made.

Your words are causing me to think about getting my gear together and brew another batch MMMMM !


----------



## AWMiller

well get after it bud!! you still have my mailing address right?!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock*
Privatbrauerei Franz Inselkammer KG / Brauerei Aying | Aying, Germany
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Doppelbock

ABV - 6.7%

Why oh why did I wait so long to try this stellar brew?! This brew poured up a hefty dark mahogany-colored body with a thick one-fingered tan colored with retention lasting long after the beer was gone and amazing lacing effects. Aromas of warm dark bread, caramel, molasses, malts and hops, and a very slight hint of alcohol. Of the doppelbocks, I am sure that this one reigns supreme! Medium-bodied, light carbonation, very thick and creamy with a well-balanced hit of hops on the finish that is dry but not too dry.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, rattlesnake, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Anchor Summer Beer*
Anchor Brewing Company | San Francisco, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Wheat Ale

ABV - 4.6%

This brew poured up a cloudy amber colored body with an intense foamy white head with amazing retention and lacing. Aromas of toasted/buttered wheat bread, lemon zest, and a hint of some field grasses. Light- to medium-bodied with a nice lemony/bready flavor (almost like a good tea cake) and a subtly hoppy bite on the finish with is smooth and crisp and definitely not heavy or harsh.

Pairing Recommendations: poultry, fish, pheasant, quail, grouse, pork, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Boulevard Irish Ale*
Boulevard Brewing Co. | Kansas City, Missouri USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Irish Red Ale

ABV - 5.8%

IBU - 30

This brew poured up a dark copper-colored body with a hearty tan-colored head with good retention and minimal lacing. Aromas of caramel, toasted malts/oats, bread (or biscuits?). Flavors are very well balanced of sweet malts, toasted oats, dark fruits (plums), and light alcohol taste near the finish. Medium-bodied with a very dry finish with a lingering sweet, malty taste.

Pairing Recommendations: pork, poultry

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Avery Karma Belgian Pale Ale*
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Pale Ale

ABV - 5.4%

This brew poured up a clear, dark copper colored body with a creamy off-white colored head with good retention and amazing lazing. Aromas of peppery spices, dark fruits (plums, raisins), and bread dough. Flavors of caramel, toasted malts, and a light hint of citrusy hops. Medium-bodied with a crisp, refreshing finish with a nice caramel flavor lingering about.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, duck, goose, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## On a call

AWMiller said:


> well get after it bud!! you still have my mailing address right?!!


I am sure I have it in the archives. My plans changed after heading up to the cherry capital of Michigan. I brought back 10 gallons of fresh juice. My last batch lost the air lock and went bad. So...back to cherry wine.


----------



## AWMiller

*Kulmbacher Eisbock*
Kulmbacher Brauerei AG | Kulmbach, Germany
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Eisbock

ABV - 9.2%

What an amazing eisbock!! This brew poured up a near black-colored body with a bubbly head with moderate retention and lacing effects. Aromas full of dark roasted coffee beans, roasted malts and dark fruits (figs perhaps). Flavors of sweet malts, dark fruits, alcohol, and coffee. Full-bodied, thick and creamy, very smooth on the palate and warming finish reminiscent of fresh baked bread.

Pairing Recommendations: Save this one for dessert!! This brew would complement well with a rich beef or wild game meal.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Dendermonde Belgian Tripel*
Brouwerij De Block | Peizegem-Merchtem, Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Tripel

ABV - 8%

Tripels are fast becoming a favorite brew-style of mine and this ale does not disappoint in any way! This brew poured up a slightly clear amber-colored body with a nice thick bubbly white head with good retention and lacing. Aromas of sweet malts, sugars, and bread dough. Flavors are loaded with lemon zest, wild honey, roasted malts, and a slight hint of hops. Medium-bodied, very smooth with a finish that is dry and refreshing with no harsh aftertastes.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, poultry, pork

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Guinness Foreign Extra Stout*
Guinness Ltd. | Dublin, Ireland
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Foreign/Export Stout

ABV - 7.5%

This brew poured up a jet-black colored body with an insanely huge mocha-colored bubbly head with amazing retention and lacing. Aromas of rum, slow roasted robust coffee beans, and toasted malts. Flavors of the same but filled with good hits of the citrusy hops and then mellowed out with the sweet malts. Medium-bodied with a very dry finish with lingering notes of hazelnut. For me this brew seemed a little "thin" for a stout but still a good brew nonetheless. Would pair up nicely with some of my decadent burgers!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Chimay Tripel / Blanche (White) Cinq Cents*
Bieres de Chimay (Abbaye Notre Dame de Scourmont) | Baileux (Chimay), Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Tripel

ABV - 8%

The Tripel craze continues! If you have not had the chance to try a tripel, you MUST! This brew poured up a hazy dark-orange colored body with an intensely creamy, foamy off-white colored head; long-lasting retention and lacing effects. Aromas of yeast, orange zest, cloves, and peppery spices. Flavors are quite complex and well-balanced with a very sweet-n-sour hit up front followed by a dry finish with light citrusy flavors lingering long afterwards. Loads of carbonation in the medium-bodied brew. Would pair this up with a slow-roasted pork rack or perhaps a slow-roasted rack of lamb.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, poultry, pork

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Chimay Bleue (Blue) Grande Reserve*
Bières de Chimay (Abbaye Notre Dame de Scourmont) | Baileux (Chimay), Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Dark Ale

ABV - 9%

Ooooh mercy! This is one dark ale that needs to be on everyone's taste list! This brew poured up a dark root-beer brown colored body sporting a huge frothy off-white colored head with good retention (slowly dissipating down to a thin sheen) and amazing lacing effects. Aromas of figs, dark cherries, sweet malts, pine nuts, cloves and spices (like nutmeg, cinnamon, etc.). The flavors are of the same but oh so complex - each sip has it's own reward and it gets much better as the beer warms. Medium- to Full-bodied, ultra smooth, slow carbonation with a finish that is dry and you will definitely know that there is some alcohol in this one! Definitely a brew to pair with a slow-grilled juicy steak!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, salmon, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Carlow O'Hara's Irish Red*
Carlow Brewing Company | County Carlow, Ireland
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Irish Ale

ABV - 4.3%

A middle-of-the-road Irish ale in my opinion. This brew poured up a dark red colored body with a one-finger thick foamy head; moderate retention and lacing effects. Aromas of yeast, biscuits, honey. Flavors of the same but nothing over the top. Medium-bodied, variable levels of carbonation, with a very dry finish that is somewhat lacking in flavor of any noticeable sort. Not a bad brew but nothing much to rave about either; but definitely something to be chosen over any of the macros!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, duck, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Tilburg's Dutch Brown Ale*
Bierbrouwerij De Koningshoeven B.V. | Berkel-Enschot, Netherlands
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Dark Ale

ABV - 5%

There's something in this brew that just reminds me way too much of fruit beers (which I really don't care for). This brew poured up a dark cherry-colored body with a frothy tan head; good retention, minimal lacing. Aromas of grape juice (I think this is what is throwing me off), caramel and old molasses. Flavors of the same; raisins, caramel, molasses, grains. Really it reminded me of an old Nestle Chunky candy bar that had been sitting around for way too long (yeah, like when the chocolate turned that pasty white color!). Medium-bodied with a dry fruity finish full of dark fruits and peppery spices.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, salmon, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Abita Christmas Ale 2010*
Abita Brewing Co. | Abita Springs, Louisiana USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Brown Ale

ABV - 6.13%

This brew poured up a dark amber colored body with a one-finger thick off-white colored head; moderate retention and minimal lacing. Aromas of citrusy hops, harvest spices (nutmeg, etc.) and orange zest. Flavors are rather bland making this brew a good chugger/quaffer for those into that sort of drinking style. Near medium-bodied, watered-down with a bland and tasteless finish. I was a bit dismayed at this brew and hope that future runs will improve.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, partridge, pork, rabbit, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*St. Bernardus Tripel*
Brouwerij St. Bernardus NV | Watou, Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Tripel

ABV - 8%

This awesome brew poured up a cloudy dark orange colored body sporting a hearty two-finger frothy white colored head with good retention and lacing. Aromas of apricots, sugars, and some spice that I just have not been able to pinpoint as of yet. The flavors in this brew are just amazing and very well-balanced, full of caramel, toffee, fruits, lemon zest, and a slight hint of alcohol. Full-bodied, very creamy and smooth, with a dry, yeast-like finish.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, poultry, duck, geese, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, rattlesnake, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Boulevard Dark Truth Stout*
Boulevard Brewing Co. | Kansas City, Missouri USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial Stout

ABV - 9.7%

IBU - 60

Stop reading and go get some of this brew and enjoy! Poured up a dark brown colored body with a frothy thick tan colored head with good retention and light lacing. Aromas of chocolate, smoked wood, dark fruits, and a hint of hops. Flavors of roasted malts, chocolate, coffee, dark fruits. Medium-bodied, lots of carbonation, dry finish with lingering flavors of dark chocolates. Would definitely pair this one up with some smoked meats!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## On a call

Hey AW...do you ever get to work ?


----------



## youngdon

It seems to me as though this is his work.


----------



## Mattuk

Its a tough job but someone's got to do it!


----------



## On a call

We need new jobs


----------



## AWMiller

hahahaa... fellas i sure wish i were getting paid for this from the breweries!!! hahahaaa


----------



## AWMiller

*Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron*
Dogfish Head Craft Brewery | Milton, Delaware USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Brown Ale

ABV - 12%

What a magnificent brew to get introduced into the Dogfish Head line of brews! This brew poured up a deep, dark mahogany colored body with a two-finger thick tan colored head with amazing retention and lacing. Deep dark aromas of roasted malts, robust coffee, dark chocolates, thick-n-rich molasses and smoked/charred wood. Flavors reflect those same in a very well-balanced brew. Full-bodied, thick-rich-n-creamy, ultra smooth and very easy on the drinkability scale with a crisp clean finish and lingering flavors of chocolate and caramel. In my opinion, any food would just undermine this fine brew. Have it all by itself as a well-deserved dessert! You can thank me later!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, partridge, pork, rabbit, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Unibroue Maudite*
Unibroue | Chambly, Quebec; Canada
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Dark Ale

ABV - 8%

IBU - 22

Well this is one big step above Labatt!!!! This brew poured up a deep dark amber colored body with a white frothy head with great retention and loads of lacing. Aromas of yeast, sweet malts, spices (cloves, etc.), bananas. Flavors of the same with even a hint of made-from-scratch fresh-baked biscuits. Medium-bodied, good carbonation, velvety smooth with a dry, yeast-filled finish and aftertaste. Smoked salmon would be my choice to pair up with this brew.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, salmon, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Unibroue La Fin Du Monde*
Unibroue | Chambly, Quebec; Canada
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Tripel

ABV - 9%

IBU - 19








Oh, Canada! La Fin Du Monde - the end of the world. Probably one of the finest tripels I have tasted thus far! This brew poured up a cloudy apricot colored body with a thick foamy head with amazing retention and lacing. Scents of fruits (apricots, maybe peaches), bready yeasts, tropical fruit and cloves. The flavor is absolutely amazing; full of fruits (apricot) and cloves. Medium-bodied, smooth and creamy, with a dry, bready finish. A spicy pork meal would be the choice of mine for this hearty tripel!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, poultry, pork

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Avery Mephistopheles Stout*
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA

Style: American Double/Imperial Stout

ABV - 16.83%

Strong. Aromatic. Flavorful. Exquisite. This brew poured up a rich black colored body with a hearty mocha-colored frothy head with good retention and lacing on the glass. Aromas of chocolate, cherries, roasted malts, smoked/charred wood. Flavors of the same along with dark fruits (raisins, figs, plums), strong bitter espresso, rum or bourbon (depending on which sip you are on!). Full-bodied, thick and creamy, very easy on the drinkability scale but do take note of that ABV level and keep an eye on how many you are enjoying! Go slow, sip and savor this fine brew. This brew would pair nicely with various meals but I would recommend enjoying this one all by itself as a dessert brew. Don't blame me if you find yourself holding the bottom upside down trying to ensure you get the very last drop!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Left Hand Wake Up Dead Imperial Stout*
Left Hand Brewing Company | Longmont, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial Stout

ABV - 10.4%

Now this is one fine sippin stout!! It poured up a rich near-black colored body with a foamy tan colored head with moderate retention and great lacing. Aromas of coffee, bitter-sweet chocolates, plums, roasted malts, vanilla and zest of either orange or grapefruit. Flavors of the same; very complex yet very well-balanced. Medium-bodied with just the right amount of thickness that I prefer in these double stouts. Good carbonation with a nice dry finish with lingering notes of chocolate and orange zest. Would pair up nicely with beef or venison fajitas!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons A-S-S Kisser Smoked Porter*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Smoked Porter

ABV - 8.03%

Another fine brew from the folks at Rahr's! This brew poured up a rich black-colored body with a thick, creamy tan-colored head with good retention and lacing. Aromas of smoked/charred wood, espresso coffee, roasted malts, dark/bitter chocolates. Flavors of the same and so well-balanced. Near full-bodied, smooth and creamy, good carbonation with a nice dry almost oak-like flavor on the finish. Can't wait to pair this one up with some stuffed dove or some savory squirrel gumbo!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Stone Imperial Russian Stout (2011 Classic Release)*
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Russian Imperial Stout

ABV - 10.5%

This is definitely one of the finest tasting RIS I have enjoyed in quite a while! This brew poured up a black colored body with a billowy tan-colored head that dissipated rather quickly but left moderate lacing. Aromas of roasted coffee beans, dark fruits, burnt sugar, and sweet malts. The body is rich and thick and loaded with sweet malts. Moderate on the carbonation with flavors of coffee, dark fruits, brown sugar, dark chocolate. This brew continues to improve on flavors the more it warms up. Generally with stouts I will take it out of the refrigerator and open; then let sit for 45 minutes to an hour so that it can 'breathe' and warm up; the flavors and scents just abound when you enjoy it this way! The finish has just the right amount of hops to sneak in with just a nip before giving way to lingering flavors of roasted malts and dark semi-sweet chocolates. By far this is my most-preferred brew from the Stone line-up!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, ducks, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar*
Rogue Ales | Newport, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Brown Ale

ABV - 6%

IBU - 28

This brew poured up a dark hazelnut colored body with a creamy tan-colored head that held moderate retention and light lacing effects. Aromas full of sweet roasted malts, hazelnuts (duh!), dark fruits, and something akin to powdered cocoa. Medium bodied and loaded with carbonation. Flavors of sweet malts, hazelnuts, dark fruits, chocolate. The addition of the hazelnut extract makes for a nice spritz to a brown ale! This would pair well with a juicy steak or better off as a dessert brew.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, ducks, geese, partridge, pork, rabbit, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Oskar Blues Dale's Pale Ale*
Oskar Blues Grill & Brewery | Lyons, Colorado USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

ABV - 6.5%

IBU - 65

This brew poured up a crystal-clear light amber colored body with a frothy head that had great retention and lacing. Aromas of hops, hops, hops, and hops with a smidgen of sweet malts. Flavors matched the scent; loaded with hops but not too hoppy. The malts help to bring things in balance. Medium bodied, lightly carbonated with a dry, refreshing, slightly bitter finish and aftertaste. This brew would be awesome for the BBQ and/or fish fry!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, ducks, geese, fish, partidge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Oskar Blues G'Knight Imperial Red (a.k.a. Gordon)*
Oskar Blues Grill & Brewery | Lyons, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial IPA

ABV - 8.7%

IBU - 60

What an awesome lil' IPA! This one poured up a dark copper-colored body sporting a thin foamy head with good retention and wicked lacing. Aromas of lots of hops, citrusy fruits, and a hint of sweet roasted malts. The flavor was not as hoppy as I was anticipating but still a good dose to make this malt-head pucker up just a tad on those first few sips! It's hoppy all the way through until the finish and then those sweet malts sneak in and balance everything up. Medium bodied and loaded with carbonation with a dry, refreshing hoppy finish and aftertaste. Pair this one up with something spicy!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, ducks, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Wychwood Scarecrow Ale*
Wychwood Brewery Company Ltd | Witney, Oxon, United Kingdom (England)
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: English Pale Ale

ABV - 4.7%

This is a good, average pale ale. This brew poured up a dark golden-colored body with a one-finger thick head that dissipated quickly and left minimal lacing. Aromas weren't very strong but hops and a hint of malts were detected. Flavors were fairly bland for the most part; lots of grains (like I was eating dry cereal) with a hit of hops and some sweet malts. Medium-bodied with a finish that is dry and hoppy. One thing I will add is that they have one wicked website!! (http://www.wychwood.co.uk/)

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, ducks, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Great Divide Espresso Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout*
Great Divide Brewing Company | Denver, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial Stout

ABV - 9.5%

Now this is simple an amazing brew! This brew poured up a rich, black colored body hefting a hearty mocha-colored head with unending retention and lacing. Aromas of espresso, roasted coffee beans, dark chocolate, bitter chocolate, dark fruits (plums, raisins), and sweet malts. Flavors of the same and so well balanced that you would soon forget you are enjoyed a splendid brew! Medium- to Full-bodied with good carbonation. Very creamy, almost like drinking a fine malt from the soda fountain. The finish is as robust as the initial sip; a slight bite of bitterness followed up with a lingering flavor of chocolate espresso. Definitely a fine dessert brew to have on-hand!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, ducks, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## youngdon

AWMiller said:


> *Rahr & Sons A-S-S Kisser Smoked Porter*
> Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
> Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA
> 
> Style: American Smoked Porter
> 
> ABV - 8.03%
> 
> Another fine brew from the folks at Rahr's! This brew poured up a rich black-colored body with a thick, creamy tan-colored head with good retention and lacing. Aromas of smoked/charred wood, espresso coffee, roasted malts, dark/bitter chocolates. Flavors of the same and so well-balanced. Near full-bodied, smooth and creamy, good carbonation with a nice dry almost oak-like flavor on the finish. Can't wait to pair this one up with some stuffed dove or some savory squirrel gumbo!
> 
> Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, duck, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar
> 
> Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


I certainly hope they have a "Brown Noser" to go withthe A-s-s kisser aferall it's just a matter of depth perception.


----------



## Mattuk




----------



## AWMiller

*Bard's Gold*
Bard's Tale Beer Company, LLC | Buffalo, New York USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Gluten-free

ABV - 4.6%

This is my first gluten-free brew to sample. If one has celiac's disease (the inability to process gluten commonly found in pasta, crackers, bread, etc.) this style of beer is one to sample. This brew poured up a golden-honey colored body with a one-finger thick frothy white colored head that dissipates quickly and leaves marginal lacing. Aromas of lots of sugars and dark honey. Flavors of the same but also include pear; so it is much like drinking a pear cider in my opinion. Light-bodied and very smooth/creamy. Loaded with carbonation and a finish that is clean and refreshing with no harsh aftertastes of any sort.

Pairing Recommendations: Pair this up in accordance with your gluten-free diet.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Stone Belgo Anise Imperial Russian Stout (2011 'odd year' release)*
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Russian Imperial Stout

ABV - 10.5%

What a wicked twist on the standards for the Russian Imperial Stout brews!! This brew poured up a hearty black colored body with a bubbly mocha-colored head that dissipated rather quickly to a thin sheen leaving moderate lacing. Aromas of licorice, anise (fishermen will pick that one up real quick!), dark/bitter chocolates, slow roasted coffee beans and sweet roasted malts. Flavors of the same but so intricate! One sip I pick up the licorice; next sip it is vanilla and chocolate and coffee; next sip it is hot fudge and toffee. Medium-bodied and very rich and creamy. The finish is very subtly filled with anise and sweet malts. Definitely a quality dessert brew!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, ducks, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Foster's Lager*
Foster's Group Limited | Southbank, Australia
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Adjunct Lager

ABV - 5%

Like most adjuncts, this brew poured up the standard clear golden colored body with a frothy white head that dissipates quickly and leaves little to no lacing. Aromas of grains and candy corn (?!). Flavors are bitter and bland in this near-medium-bodied brew with a hoppy bitter finish and aftertaste. Definitely a 'quaffer' and one best suited for the BBQ or fish fry.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, fish, pheasant, quail, grouse, pork, salmon, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Redhook Mud Slinger Spring Ale*
Redhook Ale Brewery | Woodinville, Washington USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: English-style Brown Ale

ABV - 5.8%

IBU - 30

Try this one&#8230; you're gonna like it!! This brew poured up a clear, dark colored body (like cherry Dr. Pepper) with a creamy off-white colored head with good retention and marginal lacing. Aromas of sweet malts, caramel, toffee, dark fruits (prunes). Flavors are of the same but very robust and very well balanced with hints of rum or bourbon off and on. Medium-bodied, well carbonated, with a nice hit of hops for a slightly bitter finish and a lingering aftertaste of dark toffee candy. Definitely an easy drinker!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, ducks, geese, partridge, pork, rabbit, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Widmer Brothers Rotator Series X-114 IPA*
Widmer Brothers Brewing Company | Portland, Oregon USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: American IPA

ABV - 6.2%

IBU - 50

One of the most flavorful IPAs I've yet to sample! The beer pours a clear, golden colored body with a thin white foamy head that had light retention but left good lacing. Aromas of citrus fruits, starfruits, hops. Flavors of the same with a large dose of the fruits coming through and a subtle bite of hops throughout. Medium-bodied, lively carbonation, and a finish that is dry and bitter yet very refreshing. A malt-head like me could really get into an IPA of this caliber! Definitely a great IPA for the BBQ or fish fry!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, ducks, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Pilsner Urquell*
Plzensky Prazdroj, a. s. | Plzen, Czech Republic
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Czech Pilsner

ABV - 4.4%

IBU - 36

A word to the wise &#8230; be leery of clear or green colored bottles!! Reason being is that they let a lot of sunlight in and if not properly stored that sunlight will skunk up a beer fast! And I think that is exactly what happened to this one! In order for me to better review this brew, I'm going to have to go to Czechoslovakia myself and try it there as fresh as I can get it! This brew poured up a crystal clear light golden colored body with a thin foamy head that quickly dissipated and left negligible lacing. Immediately upon opening I could have sworn I could reach in and pull out that skunk by the tail! (This is why I feel that this brew was improperly cared for during shipping/storage/display.) Once the skunky-ness went away, the hops and slight sweet malts began to come forth. I was hesitant to taste it based on my initial smell of the brew but one must be brave and forage onward! Flavors of grasses (almost like lemon-grass) and hops hit you from the beginning and then finish up with a subtle twist of sweet malts to balance things out. Light-bodied with a dry, bitter finish and aftertaste. Definitely a quaffer on this round. If I can find this on tap or in the can I would definitely give it another try.

Pairing Recommendations: greasy, beefy, cheesy nachos!!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Napa Smith Lost Dog*
Napa Smith Brewery | Napa, California USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: American Amber/Red Ale

ABV - 7.2%

Hot diggity dog! This is one amazing ale and if the rest of their brew line-up is like this one, well then, Napa Smith might become quite a regular brew in my stock! This brew poured up a crystal-clear dark reddish-brown colored body with a nice creamy one-finger thick head with great retention and lacing. Aromas and flavors full of caramel, floral hops and sweet roasted malts. Medium-bodied, extra smooth and an easy drinker with a finish that is amazingly refreshing and slightly dry with a lingering aftertaste full of roasted nuts and caramel. Can't wait to try more from their line! Definitely one that I'm going to pair up with some slow-grilled rib-eyes topped with melted bleu cheese crumbles!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, duck, geese, fish, partridge, pheasants, quail, grouse, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Foster's Premium Ale*
Foster's Group Limited | Southbank, Australia
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Adjunct Ale - Extra Special/Strong Bitter (ESB)

ABV - 5.5%

This brew poured up a dark amber colored body with an enormous foamy off-white colored head with fair retention and marginal lacing. Go easy on the pour cause this brew foams up fast! Aromas are somewhat musty and smell of wet grains; none to pleasant. Flavors &#8230; egads this was a bland brew but there are some grapefruit and caramel but none to my liking though. Medium-bodied and somewhat carbonated. The finish is dry and hoppy and a poor aftertaste to say the least. To be honest I did not get through the entire brew as the flavor was just not my cup of beer.

Pairing Recommendations: swash it down at the BBQ or fish fry

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Witches Brew*
Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. | Ertvelde, Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Tripel

ABV - 9.3%

Tripels &#8230; gotta love them tripels and this one is right up there with some of the best! This brew poured up a golden colored body with an enormous frothy head with long-lasting retention and phenomenal lacing. Aromas rich with fruits (apples, pears, bananas) and one can definitely smell the alcohol in this brew! Flavors are amazing (honey, apples, hops and sweet malts) and only get better as the brew warms up! Medium-bodied and very well carbonated with a sweet, smooth finish that is warming and full of sweet fruity aftertastes. Pairs well with some spicy Cajun meals or all by itself as a sweet dessert beer.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, poultry, pork

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Pacifico Clara*
Grupo Modelo S.A. de C.V. | Mexico City, Mexico
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct Lager

ABV - 4.5%

This brew poured up a clear, golden colored body with a very thin white fizzy head that quickly dissipated and left no lacing. Aromas of hops and a hint of malts. Flavors are standard fair; bitter hops and a touch of malt to balance out but definitely nothing spectacular about the taste. Light-bodied, lightly carbonated easy to quaff, with a dry finish and slight bitter aftertaste. A good brew to slam along with some hot-n-spicy wings.

Pairing Recommendations: a fairly good throw-down for the BBQ or fish fry

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Saint Arnold Elissa IPA*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American IPA

ABV - 6.6%

IBU - 60

Quite a tasty Texas IPA! This brew poured up a clear amber colored body with a thick, frothy white head with good retention and thick lacing. Aromas full of citrusy hops, sweet malts, and caramel. Flavors are well-intermingled and each vying for their own dominance; grassy hops, citrus fruit zests, and caramels. Medium-bodied, well-carbonated, very smooth and easy to drink with a finish that is very clean and very dry with no harsh aftertastes.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, duck, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Kona Longboard Island Lager*
Kona Brewing Company | Kona, Hawaii USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Lager

ABV - 4.6%

IBU - 18

Here's a great lager to throw down at your BBQ or fish fry! This brew poured up a cloudy golden amber colored body with a thin, foamy head this dissipated quickly and left faint lacing. Aromas full of pears, citrus fruits, sweet malts, and bread dough. Flavors of the same in this near-medium bodied brew that is very smooth and easy to drink. The finish is clean and very refreshing with no harsh aftertastes; only sweet malts lingering about.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, fish, pheasant, quail, grouse, pork, salmon, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Stella Artois*
Stella Artois | Leuven, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Euro Pale Lager

ABV - 5%

This brew poured up a clear, light-golden colored body with a white frothy head that dissipates very quickly and left no lacing. Standard norm on the scents and flavors as that of adjunct lagers: grains, hops, malts. Light-bodied, easy to drink, highly carbonated with a clean, dry, hoppy finish. A good brew to have with some zesty fish-n-chips!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, fish, pheasant, quail, grouse, pork, salmon, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Pabst Blue Ribbon*
Pabst Brewing Company | Woodridge, Illinois USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Adjunct Lager

ABV - 4.74%

This review was done by request!! This brew poured up a clear, pale-golden colored body with a white frothy head that quickly dissipates to a thin sheen and no lacing. Aromas of sweet malts and light on the hops. Flavors of the same in this light-bodied brew that has quite a bit of carbonation. The finish is nice, dry, clean and slightly bitter.

Pairing Recommendations: standard fair for the BBQ or fish fry

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Dog Bite High Gravity Lager*
Genesee Brewing Co. / Dundee Brewing Co. | Rochester, New York USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Malt Liquor

ABV - 10%

First up on my malt liquor reviews!! Probably one of the best looking brews I've seen in the lager arena! This brew poured up a crystal clear light orange colored body with a frothy white head that dissipated quickly and left marginal lacing. Aromas of orange, honey, grains, and alcohol. Flavors of the same and totally not what I was expecting to come from a malt liquor. Very flavorful and very light on the palate. Has a nice, thick malty body with loads of carbonation with a clean, fruit-like finish and lingering aftertaste. Easy to drink and again, very flavorful. Will definitely have several of these on-hand!

Pairing Recommendations: spicy fish tacos or beef/chicken fajitas

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Bear Republic Red Rocket Ale*
Bear Republic Brewing Co. | Healdsburg, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Amber/Red Ale

ABV - 6.8%

IBU - 67

Delicious!! This brew poured up a dark mahogany colored body with a thick foamy head with unending retention and lacing. Aromas of caramel, sweet roasted malts, dark fruits (plums, raisins), and a touch of hops. Flavors of caramel, bread dough, and sweet malts with just the right amount of hops to bring the sweats into check. Medium-bodied, moderate carbonation, with a finish that is dry with slight bitter notes and lingering effects. This is definitely a brew that all should try at least once!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, ducks, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye*
Bear Republic Brewing Co. | Healdsburg, California USA

Style: American IPA

ABV - 8%

IBU - 80

Daggum these IPAs are starting to impress this malt-head! This brew poured up a rich, dark amber colored body with a hearty off-white colored head that had amazing retention and lacing effects. Aromas full of rye and hops. Flavors of warm bread, lemon zest, rye and piney hops. Medium-bodied and very well carbonated with a dry, hoppy finish and lingering aftertaste. Definitely something I would serve up when grilling or working the smoker!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, duck, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Asahi Super Dry*
Asahi Breweries Ltd | Tokyo-to Tokyo-shi, Japan
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

ABV - 5%

These Asahi brews are certainly a pleasant surprise! To be honest, I was half expecting them to be on the skunky side but they have proven me wrong and are good brews to enjoy! This brew poured up a clear pale golden yellow body with a white frothy head that quickly dissipated to a thin bubbly sheen and left marginal lacing. Aromas and flavors are genuinely almost like good sake in this light-bodied brew with a clean, dry finish with no harsh aftertastes. Definitely an easy brew to drink and not get that bloated feeling afterwards (unless you down a case or so!).

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, fish, pheasant, quail, grouse, pork, salmon, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Asahi Brewmasters Select*
Asahi Breweries Ltd | Tokyo-to Tokyo-shi, Japan
Purchased @ Whole Foods Market

Style: Premium Lager

ABV - 5%

Probably the best of the Asahi line of brews! This brew poured up a dark golden colored body with a frothy head that dissipated quickly down to a thin sheen with good lacing. Aromas are filled with caramel, sweet malts, bread dough, and light hops. Flavors are pretty much the same but very light on the hops and full of that sweet malt flavor. Medium-bodied with a nice, dry finish with a nice warm, sweet aftertaste. Definitely one of the top Asian brews I've ever had!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, fish, pheasant, quail, grouse, pork, salmon, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Pike Monk's Uncle Tripel Ale*
Pike Pub & Brewery | Seattle, Washington USA
Purchased @ Whole Foods Market

Style: Tripel

ABV - 9%

IBU - 34

This tripel poured up a cloudy, honey-colored body with a thin, bubbly head that dissipated quickly down to a thin sheen and left minimal lacing. Aromas and flavors are full of apricots, honey, sweet malts, lemon zest. Medium-bodied and very smooth with a light hoppy bite on the finish and a lingering fruit aftertaste. Needs to beef it up a bit in order to compare well with true Trappist tripels but still a good brew nonetheless.

Pairing Recommendations: beef, poultry, pork

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## Mattuk

AWMiller said:


> *Stella Artois*
> Stella Artois | Leuven, Belgium
> Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA
> 
> Style: Euro Pale Lager
> 
> ABV - 5%
> 
> This brew poured up a clear, light-golden colored body with a white frothy head that dissipates very quickly and left no lacing. Standard norm on the scents and flavors as that of adjunct lagers: grains, hops, malts. Light-bodied, easy to drink, highly carbonated with a clean, dry, hoppy finish. A good brew to have with some zesty fish-n-chips!
> 
> Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, fish, pheasant, quail, grouse, pork, salmon, shellfish
> 
> Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


Some good old wife beater!


----------



## AWMiller

*Murphy's Draught-Style Stout*
Murphy Brewery Ireland Limited | Cork, Ireland
Not purchased; received as a gift

Style: Irish Dry Stout

ABV - 4.3%

This brew has one wicked upward-cascading foaming action (much like a Boddington's Pub Ale) that imparts one of the creamiest heads of foam I have ever seen! This brew poured up a pitch black colored body and a creamy off-white colored head with long-lasting retention and lacing effects. Aromas of dark roasted malts, burnt sugar, and warm caramel. Flavors of the same in this ultra creamy brew. Medium-bodied with a dry finish having lingering aftertastes of sweet malts. A bit on the 'thin' side as I was wishing it to be a bit more thick-n-chewy but still it's a good brew to have!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, dove, ducks, geese, squirrel, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Kona Fire Rock Pale Ale*
Kona Brewing Company | Kona, Hawaii USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

ABV - 6%

IBU - 35

What a great APA from the folks at Kona Brewing!! This brew poured up a rich coppery colored body with a one-finger thick white frothy head with moderate retention and lacing effects. Aromas of hops, caramel, and hints of toffee. Flavors of the same and so well-balanced that you must remind yourself to slow down and enjoy it! Medium-bodied, easy on the drinkability scale, with a dry finish that leaves hints of citrus fruits. Definitely a great brew to have on-hand for those special cookouts!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, poultry, ducks, geese, fish, partridge, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit, salmon, shellfish, squirrel, venison

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

gonna be offline for a few days... thought I'd post up a slew of brew reviews to keep y'all busy!! will get back into the swig of things upon my return!!


----------



## On a call

Enjoy your time in prison or was it jail ?

Either way say hi to Bernie and Max.


----------



## AWMiller

hahaha... all was well last week! didn't get over 84 in Maui all week!!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Maredsous 10 Tripel*
Brouwerij Duvel Moortgat NV | Breendonk-Puurs, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Abbey Tripel

ABV - 10%

This brew poured up a dark orange colored body topped with a frothy white head with good retention and moderate lacing effects. Aromas of oranges, pineapples, peaches, roasted nuts. Flavors are subtly sweet along with a nice bitter balance and a flavor of fresh baked bread. You can definitely tell there is alcohol in this hearty brew! Medium-bodied, well carbonated, with a dry sweet finish just begging to be paired up with a hearty grilled rib-eye!!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, bison, poultry, cream/cheese pasta, pork, rabbit

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Flying Dog Raging B!tch*
Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian-style IPA

ABV - 8.3%

IBU - 60

My gosh this has got to be one of the best that Flying Dog has to offer at this time!! This brew poured up a dark apricot-colored body that is crystal clear sporting a thin white bubbly head that dissipated quite slowly and left amazing lacing effects. Aromas are rich and full of citrussy hops, sweet malts, yeast, much like warm bread right out of the oven. Flavors are rich and malty with hints of that bitter bite from the hops here and there. The flavor of yeast is quite present but not overbearing in any way. I found that as this beer warmed the flavors and scents intensified and became much more enjoyable. Medium-bodied, very smooth (almost creamy) and slightly carbonated. Very easy on the drinkability scale with a crisp clean and refreshing finish that has enough of the hops to put in a good bite but enough of the malts to smooth it out. I can tell this one is gonna be a favorite in my fridge soon!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, bison, burgers, Cajun, fish/seafood, Indian, Korean, Mexican, Thai

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Left Hand Sawtooth Ale*
Left Hand Brewing Company | Longmont, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (ESB)

ABV - 5.3%

IBU - 27

I think I have found a bitter that sets the bar for this brew style way up!! This brew poured up a dark orange colored body topped with a thick white frothy head with good retention and lacing effects. Aromas of caramel, sweet malts, zest of citrussy fruits. Flavors of citrus fruits, hops, pine nuts and wheat bread. Medium-bodied with good carbonation with a smooth, clean, dry finish that is very, very, very refreshing with a sweet, malty aftertaste that has just the right bitter bite!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, bison, brats/sausage, poultry, fish/seafood, cheese/cream pasta, pheasant, quail, grouse, rabbit

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Breckenridge Oatmeal Stout*
Breckenridge Brewery | Denver, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Oatmeal Stout

ABV - 4.95%

IBU - 31

Was expecting more from this stout so I'm hoping that future releases are amped up a bit! Poured up a near pitch-black body with a thin bubbly mocha-colored head with somewhat good retention and marginal lacing. Aromas of dark roasted coffee beans, sweet malts and a slight hint of hops; smelt good but the taste was&#8230; well&#8230; lackadaisical. Starts off with a robust hit of sweet malts and coffee along with some roasted nuts flavoring mixed in. The finish is a bit bland with no really good aftertastes to speak of. Medium-bodied but a bit 'thin' when I compare this one with other oatmeal stouts that I have tried in the past.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Unibroue Don de Dieu*
Unibroue | Chambly, Quebec (Canada)

Style: Belgian-style Strong Pale Ale

ABV - 9%

IBU - 10.5

My gosh these brews from Unibroue are absolutely astounding! Each one remarkably unique in its own special way! This brew poured up a rich dark golden colored body with a thick white foamy head with good retention and lacing. Aromas of toffee, spices, sweet malts, and fruity esters (first time for me to really pick up on these!!). Medium-bodied, smooth and creamy, filled with flavors of ripe apricots, hops, peppers (spices), wheat grains, toffee, and either burnt suger or dark honey. Yeah you can tell there's alcohol packing in this brew and as the beer warms it just gets better! The finish is dry and refreshing with lingering flavors of bread and grains of wheat; very robust and flavorful. Stock up and enjoy!

Pairing Recommendations: poultry, Chinese, Indian, rabbit, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## Mattuk

AW I'm going to have to unsubscribe from your thread as I'm thinking of giving up alcohol and your not helping!


----------



## AWMiller

*Unibroue Trois Pistoles*
Unibroue | Chambly, Quebec (Canada)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian-style Strong Dark Ale

ABV - 9%

IBU - 15.5

Yet another outstanding brew from Unibroue! In fact, I cannot recall any of the brews from Unibroue that I have sampled were not of good quality character! This brew poured up a succulent, deep dark mahogany colored body topped with a large bubbly mocha-colored head that refuses to dissipate and then lacing that you will want to run your finger around the glass and lick up! Intense aromas of dark cherries, dark chocolates, and caramel. Medium-bodied, not one single bit of hiding that sweet alcohol flavor, and flavors of sweet malts, chocolates, cherries, spices with a refreshing and enticing dry finish with sweet notes of caramel aftertastes. It is getting very difficult to choose which Unibroue brew is the best &#8230; but then, why choose?!

Pairing Recommendations: beef, buffalo, venison, wild boar

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

Mattuk said:


> AW I'm going to have to unsubscribe from your thread as I'm thinking of giving up alcohol and your not helping!


hey bud... if you're giving up the alcohol then you have my full support!!


----------



## Mattuk

Not for ever just leave it be for a while. Thanks AW thats good of you!


----------



## On a call

Hey Matt...better to do what is best than to keep what is trouble. I too am on your side. Best to you both !! And I really do mean that.


----------



## youngdon

Having a drink is OK Needing a drink is not. We got your back !


----------



## On a call

I think I will drink to that Don...smart fella u r.


----------



## youngdon

Whatever Brian.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Having a drink is OK Needing a drink is not. We got your back !


Its not like that Don!

I just feel one lets have a brake from it and two save the £20 a week for other things.I have a friend who can't drink as she's allergic to alcohol. We'll see. But thank you guys.


----------



## youngdon

I didn't mean to imply either of you had a serious problem. That was more of a general statement. But I do try to be sensitive to possibilities.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I didn't mean to imply either of you had a serious problem. That was more of a general statement. But I do try to be sensitive to possibilities.


Neither of us has A PROBLEM thank you.Nothing wrong in enjoying a drink or 2 on an evening.


----------



## AWMiller

*Abita Wheat*
Abita Brewing Co. | Abita Springs, Louisiana USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Wheat Ale

ABV - 4.2%

IBU - 15

Whoa! Definitely not what I was expecting! This one was thin, watery, bland &#8230; heck a Coors Light has more to offer than this brew! Here are the particulars&#8230; Aromas of malts, grains and zest of citrussy fruits. Flavors are very bland and 'wheaty'/grainy but lacking in substance in my opinion. Light-bodied, very carbonated, and way too easy to quaff. Honestly blogging, there are better options in this brew style out there!!

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Avery White Rascal*
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian White (Witbier)

ABV - 5.6%

IBU - 10

Oh what a wicked rascal this one really was!! This brew poured up a cloudy straw-colored body with a thin bubbly white colored head that quickly dissipated down to a thin sheen and left moderate lacing. Aromas of wheats, yeast, citrus fruits, hops, cooking spices (nutmeg, cinnamon, and perhaps coriander). Flavors of the same in this light-medium bodied brew that is well carbonated with a finish that is both spicy and sweet (from the malts) with both flavors lingering long after the brew has been enjoyed! One of the better witbiers I've had in quite a while.

Pairing Recommendations: fish/seafood, shellfish

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Bitburger Premium Pils*
Bitburger Brauerei | Bitburg/Eifel, Germany

Style: German Pilsener

ABV - 4.8%

Had this one while on vacation in Maui (Hawaii) and man do I wish I had chosen a different brew! I've heard and read a lot about this brew and everyone was highly recommending it. To me this brew is not that much to rave about for it is a 'marginal' brew in my opinion. Once I tasted the brew it was very bland, lacking anything of any sort of robustness. The flavor was there and then it was suddenly gone; but it wasn't skunky in any way though. Would I try this one again? Probably not, unless I was in Germany and could get this on tap.

For my beer-nerd details regarding this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Rahr & Sons Gravel Road*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: German-style Sticke Altbier

Another fine brew from the fine folks at Rahr's Brewery!!! This brew poured up a rich brownish-red colored body (much like a cherry Dr. Pepper) with a monstrous off-white colored foamy head with intense retention and lacing! Aromas and flavors packed full of caramel, dark fruits, sweet malts, yeast, toffee and just enough bitter hops. Near medium-bodied, well carbonated with a finish that is so crisp and refreshing; the aftertaste is slightly hoppy but then there is enough malts to balance it out with a sweet lingering aftertaste. VERY easy on the drinkability scale so be sure to slow down and enjoy this fine brew! Would be a definite go-to brew for some smoked meats or decadent burgers! Just need me a Rahr Brewery stange to make for the ultimate glassware to enjoy this brew in!! (hint hint there Rahr & Sons!!)

For my beer-nerd details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Hinano Tahiti*
Brasserie de Tahiti S.A. | Papeete, French Polynesia
Purchased while on vacation in Maui, Hawaii USA

Style: Pale Lager

Had this enjoyable brew while on vacation in Maui, Hawaii. This brew is one that I wish I could find in my area as it would definitely be one I'd be enjoying on a regular basis! The flavor that this brew provides was very pleasing and it is definitely an easy brew to drink due to its light body and very good tastes! This brew was gone before I knew it!

For my "beer-nerd" details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Hite Beer*
Hite Brewery Company LTD | Hongchun Gun, Kangwon, South Korea

Style: Pale Lager

Good gosh does this brew bring back some memories of my years spent in South Korea while I was in the military. I found this brew by chance while in the Korean grocery store picking up some veggies. While standing in the check-out line, I noticed the new beer signs and decided to go peek and see what they had &#8230; sure glad I did! Many, many, many, many bottles of this brew were emptied by my efforts while in South Korea and this is one fine brew to be tried and enjoyed! It has a flavor that would rival (and in my opinion, beat down!) many of the micro-brews, or as I like to call them - "add-junks"! This brew is very light and very easy to drink and it is a very refreshing brew as well. If I were looking at brews for a BBQ or fish fry and this beer was next to some like Miller, Coors, Keystone, etc.; I'd be picking up the Hite and enjoying some good beer!

For all my "beer-nerd" details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Fuller's London Porter*
Fuller Smith & Turner PLC | Chiswick, London, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Whole Foods Market

Style: English Porter

It's hard not to enjoy a good porter!! In fact I can't recall when I had a bad one. Probably the most enjoyable aspect of this brew was its thick and creamy texture and flavors that had me enjoying it from start to finish! This brew is so rich that one could easily forget that they were drinking a beer! While enjoying this brew my mind was racing thinking of various beef dishes that it would pair up nicely with; although it could very well stand on its own as a great dessert beer too!

For my "beer-nerd" details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Sapporo Reserve*
Sapporo Breweries Ltd. | Tokyo-to Tokyo-shi, Japan
Purchased @ Kegs & Corks - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

What a surprise! This brew was much better than I had anticipated and has helped start the change in my mind as to the perceptions that I have towards certain beers from Asia! I truly enjoyed the maltiness of this brew! It looked so light but has a really good 'chewy' texture to it but it is nothing overbearing so don't let that throw ya! This brew was very tasty too with flavors that were very well-blended. I will certainly be venturing more with Asian beers thanks to the likes of this one!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Southern Star Bombshell Blonde Ale*
Southern Star Brewing Co. | Conroe, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Blonde Ale

One of the few blonde ales that I have tried thus far and definitely one of the most flavorful! And the brewery is right here in Texas too! The rich texture and bold flavors have certainly put this brew high up on my list! I paired this brew up with some delicious venison round steak and what a match-up they were! With this long Texas heat-wave this summer, this brew was just the ticket for a momentary chance to cool down! What I enjoyed most was the 'doughy' flavor that this beer possessed; sort of reminded me of Hungry Jack biscuits! This brew is definitely one I will be pairing up with some slow-smoked brats on toasted hoagie buns and covered with sauerkraut!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Avery Old Jubilation Ale*
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Strong Ale (Winter Warmer)

Holy smokes what an awesome tasting ale and the more it warms up the better it gets!! Hold your horses boys as this one is a 'sipper'. The flavors are very complex and very fulfilling. The texture is very full and very rich. Although it is brewed for the winter season it can be enjoyed all year long; even in this Texas heat! If I had to choose a brew to have as a night-cap, this would be the one!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Saint Arnold Christmas Ale (2011)*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Strong Ale / Winter Warmer

Gotta love Christmas in July!! First things first &#8230; this brew is way easy on the drink-ability scale! So pace yourself when you have some! Definitely a brew to stock up on during the summer to let age until winter rolls around (but have a few between now and then)! This is one classy brew in its style or category. When compared to other strong ales (e.g. winter warmers), this one is going to be on the lighter end of the scale but still provides one with a very rich and flavorful body and taste. There are a lot of Christmas-y flavors in this brew and it had a few Christmas carols roaming through my head even in the heat of summer! I'm thinking of pairing this up with some stuffed Cornish game hens in the winter!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Primo Island Lager (Bombucha)*
Primo Brewing & Malting Co. (Pabst) | Honolulu, Hawaii USA

Style: Pale Lager

Another brew enjoyed while vacationing in Maui, Hawaii. When I saw this on the cooler shelf I knew I had to try it for two basic reasons; (1) it was the last one on the shelf, and (2) I have never tried it before and have never seen it in my area! This brew had a fantastic flavor that was making me take it nice and slow so that I could enjoy it for as long as I could! This brew is made with pure Hawaiian cane sugar and that makes for one fantastic tasting brew! This is truly wonderful as the company for this brew falls under the Pabst/Miller corporate structure and they have graciously kept from meddling around and mucking up the production of this tasty brew!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

Disclaimer: All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of this beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice them to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure.


----------



## AWMiller

*Bass Imported Pale Ale*
Bass Brewers Limited | Burton-on-Trent Staffordshire, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: English Pale Ale

This brew was quite the easy drinker and a good brew to have at the BBQ or fish fry. Not too heavy and not too light makes this a great brew to pair up with smoked meats or fried fish. One interesting aspect of this brew is that the red triangle logo was the very first trademark to be issued in England! One noticeable flavor in this brew was something akin to caramel saltwater taffy; just a good sweet flavor with just the right amount of hops on the finish.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## Mattuk

Top beer AW! What only 3 out of 5!!!


----------



## AWMiller

*Dixie Beer*
Dixie Brewing Co. | New Orleans, Louisiana USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

Not the most exciting of beers but certainly not the worst. Based on some information from other beer tasters, this brew was something of a big surprise. Well the big surprise for me was that there was no big surprise. It is your average pale lager which carried with it a distinct adjunct lager quality and characteristic. So basically if you want something with alcohol in it and with very little taste or distinction then by all means choose this brew and enjoy the results of your decision-making process. As for me, there are other pale lagers that would be much more worthy of consumption.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

*Victory HopDevil Ale*
Victory Brewing Company | Downingtown, Pennsylvania USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American IPA

Good gracious man alive! Hoppy but daggum tasty and refreshing! I reckon my taste buds are starting to get acclimated to all this hoppy goodness because I was thoroughly enjoying the brew. The flavors in this brew were both sweet and hoppy with a finish that will have you wondering just how long you can hold out before taking that next sip! This is one brew to definitely put on your 'to-try' list and enjoy!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

*Westmalle Trappist Tripel*
Brouwerij Westmalle | Malle, Belgium

Style: Abbey Tripel

If you have never tried a true Abbey Tripel, might I suggest you try this one?! It is an excellent example of the true Trappist brewing technique (and only a few monasteries in the world can call their ales 'abbey tripels'!!). Loads of apricots and lemongrass in this flavorful brew; nothing overbearing, just a rich, succulent taste and texture in this fine beer. While this brew pairs up well with many foods, I prefer to have these as either an aperitif or as a dessert brew all to itself.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

*Urthel Hibernus Quentum Tripel*
De Leyerth Brouwerijen (Urthel) | Ruiselede, Belgium
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Richardson, Texas USA

Style: Abbey-style Tripel

While not a 'true' Trappist Tripel (those made by one of the few remaining Trappist breweries of monastic origin), this is still one absolutely astounding example of this brew style that should be tried by all! The first thought that raced into my mind once I started savoring this brew was, "*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* freakin' good, mate!!" Next time I'm having this brew, it is going to be with some of my Creamy Chicken over hot buttered noddles. Now THATS gonna be a dinner worth the wait!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here


----------



## AWMiller

Gonna be changing up how I post up my brew reviews; rather than hitting the boards each day I will be posting up a single thread each week with five (5) brew reviews to help with the weekend planning!

=========================










*Affligem Tripel*
Brouwerij De Smedt / Brouwerij Affligem | Opwijk, Belgium
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels | Richardson, Texas USA

Style: Abbey-style Tripel

Absolutely hands-down THE most flavorful and enjoyable Tripel that I have yet to savor! This brew was so delicious that I completely forgot to write down my tasting notes while I was enjoying it! Once I tasted this sweet nectar, everything else came to a stop!! Flavors of ripe apricots and peppery spices paired up wonderfully and all led to a tasty finish that was dry and tart. This one is more full-bodied than others that I have tasted and it doesn't disappoint with it's near-high alcohol content. Sit back and savor this one slowly because as it warms those flavors and scents just magnify and become more enrichly robust!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Rahr & Sons La Grange Farmhouse Ale*
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Saison / Farmhouse Ale

Hold the bus!!! I have just tasted one of the most flavorful and refreshing renditions of a farmhouse ale made by an awesome brewery right here in Texas!! Why all the big hoopla?! Texas is not known for cranking out farmhouse ales (saisons) so I'm happy to see the folks at Rahr & Sons stepping out into this amazing brew-style! Now before you savor this fine brew, go get some high-quality brats (preferably from some choice venues in West, Texas) and smoke 'em up all nice-like, cook up a big mess of sauerkraut, and get ya some fancy deli-style hoagie rolls and toast them up a bit. Fix up your brat hoagie and top it off with the sauerkraut and some spicy mustard (heck fix ya up a few of these!!) and then sit back with some ice-cold La Grange and prepare to take your taste buds into a state of bliss! Loaded with apricot, grains, allspice and notes of grapefruits this brew is going to quickly become one of your favorites as it has mine!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Saint Arnold Weedwacker*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Hefeweizen

Now this was one good 'thin' hefeweizen. I was expecting a bit more in the flavors (when comparing against other hefeweizens) but this one just didn't hold up to those expectations. Now don't get me wrong, it is a good brew, just not as robust as I wish it would have been. Still a good brew to kick around at the fish fry for sure. Quite light and very refreshing with a zingy citrusy aftertaste so it is a fine bet that this would pair up nicely with some grilled oysters on the half-shell or some spicy fish tacos!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Brooklyn Pennant Ale '55*
Brooklyn Brewery | Brooklyn, New York USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: English Pale Ale

Pretty good run-of-the-mill pale ale; I enjoyed this one as it began to slowly warm up. This is one of those brews to enjoy when ya just want to kick back a few over a good meal with some good friends. Quite flavorful and won't fill you up too quickly. Easy to drink on the drinkability scale and would be excellent with some smoked salmon.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Flying Dog Doggie Style Classic Pale Ale*
Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

Another good choice for your BBQ or fish fry. This brew is a bit more robust than other American Pale Ales that I have tried. Very full of flavor and a bit thicker in texture (which is a plus for me). Loads of hops in the brew but the malts come through to really balance things out. If you're attacking some hot wings then have a six'er or two of these on hand and you won't be disappointed.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Deschutes Mirror Pond Pale Ale*
Deschutes Brewery | Bend, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

Another great APA! This brew is very well-balanced and is one that I could drink all day long and enjoy every drop! This brew is so versatile that it will pair up well with a multitude of foods that you just can't go wrong with it! Deschutes' brewing process is solid and their beers are top-notch! I think I'll have another &#8230; or five!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*La Trappe Isid'or*
Bierbrouwerij De Koningshoeven B.V. | Berkel-Enschot, Netherlands
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Pale Ale (BPA)

Hark! What flavor doth impart upon thine palate?! It is this BPA and my tongue is ablaze with delight! Goes daggum good with these buffalo wings! This brew had my senses on overload! Abundant in scent and abundant in flavor, this brew was quite the excitement from start to finish! As the brew warmed up those flavors and scents became much more robust and I found that as it continued to warm that brew just got better and better! Definitely a quality brew to have a good stock of on-hand!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Brooklyn Lager*
Brooklyn Brewery | Brooklyn, New York USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American Amber/Red Lager

Quite a good lager this one is! Very smooth and very easy on the drinkability scale; sure, you can chug it down but save that for those lessor quality macro-brews! This is a very solid brew and surely won't disappoint you in any way. Very robust and flavorful and will be a nice addition to your BBQ or fish fry! A bit more hoppy than most other amber/red lagers that I have tasted but it is surely nothing overbearing nor takes away from its good qualities!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Great Divide Rumble IPA*
Great Divide Brewing Company | Denver, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: American IPA

I have only had a couple of American IPAs and both were just really good down-to-earth brews! This brew is a great brew to start with if you have not tried any American IPAs. The flavors in this one are pronounced but very well-balanced: caramels, vanilla, hops. Pair this brew up with something really spicy and you have a winning combination! I'll definitely be enjoying more of this brew in the days to come!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Molson Golden*
Molson Breweries Of Canada. Ltd. | Toronto, Ontario Canada
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager (Adjunct Lager)

Wooo doggie that is one skunky brew when I first opened it up; but that is to be expected from some of them adjunct lagers. Not much to yak about on this brew as it is much akin to all the other mass produced beers of this style: lifeless and tasteless. It would not surprise me to find this along side other macro brews at the local bar on those $1 pint nights! That's a pint of beer (I reckon that's what they are passing for!) for one dollar &#8230; one dollar &#8230; only the cheap brews baring the least of qualities and damning the name of good beer are sold at these 'specials'. None for me thank ya kindly!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Magic Hat #9*
Magic Hat Brewing Company | Burlington, Vermont USA

Style: Fruit/Vegetable Beer

Yuck&#8230; just for the record, I would drink a Coors Light before having another one of these nasty brews. This beer (wanna-be) was not good at all. No life. No flavor. Heck even the label on the bottle was irritatingly &#8230; well, irritating! Maybe it is just that I am not too keen on these fruity beers but this one had me thinking I was sucking out the juice from a rancid apricot and that is just something in a beer that I can easily do without. So maybe if one is into fruit beers this might be right up your alley; but for me I keep smacking myself in the head and asking why I keep trying these nasty concoctions and not sticking with what works for me?!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Magic Hat Circus Boy*
Magic Hat Brewing Company | Burlington, Vermont USA

Style: Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer

Circus boy &#8230; yeah I should have stopped and put it right back on the shelf. At least they got the name right as it would be something to expect to be served at the circus! This is just a bland pale wheat ale (Magic Hat says it was a Hefeweizen just to be clear) that has been infused with loads of lemon-grass. Lemon-grass is amazing and very flavorful; but not so with this brew. I did not even get through this bottle; poured it down the drain about half-way through it. Definitely made my "do-not-try-again-ever-under-any-circumstance" list! Surely there are much better brews out there from Vermont than those from Magic Hat??!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Magic Hat Hex*
Magic Hat Brewing Company | Burlington, Vermont USA

Style: American Amber/Red Ale

I am beginning to get embarrassed writing up these beer reviews for my tastings of Magic Hat brews. This is the 'Hex' and I reckon that is what they will have to put me under in order to get me to enjoy any of their brews! Seriously, I have tried several from their line up and none have impressed me in any way except to be a brewery line to tell folks not to try. I will say that of those brews from Magic Hat that I have tried, this one the most preferred. The sweetness and bitterness in the beer were balanced but very lack-luster and again another bland beer. Give it a try as it may be one that you might like; but if you don't like it, well, it is not like I didn't warn ya!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Saint Arnold Brown Ale*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA

Style: Brown Ale

Now this is a good brown ale to sink your taste buds into! Very robust in flavor and not heavy on the belly! Easy to drink would pair up well with some hearty smoked meats at the BBQ. This one had a nice smooth texture to it but it was also a little bit 'chewy' (which is a plus for me). This would be a great starter brew for those that haven't tried any in the brown ale style of brews!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Delirium Nocturnum*
Brouwerij Huyghe | Melle, Belgium

Style: Belgian Strong Dark Ale

If you like your brews a bit on the strong side then this is a brew you should come to enjoy. With robust aromas and flavors this brew will surely appeal when paired up with a hearty beef/steak meal! Wonderfully creamy texture and a hearty malty flavor, not to mention a generous amount of alcohol in there, makes this an excellent brew to sit back and savor slowly. One mention on the alcohol though, it is very well-hidden amongst all of the flavors in this brew and as savory as it is go easy and enjoy responsibly on this one!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Dogfish Head Indian Brown Ale*
Dogfish Head Craft Brewery | Milton, Delaware USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Brown Ale

Great leaping six-toed lizards!! This has absolutely got to be the MOST robust brown ale I have yet to savor! It's stated that it is a cross between a scotch ale, an IPA and an American brown ale &#8230; I call it 'delicious'!! The ease of drinkability on this brew is phenomenal and I found myself having to keep from going bottoms-up and chugging it down! (But I'm oh-so-sorry to report that I could not resist the temptation any longer &#8230; but *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* that was gooooooooood!) No other brown ale that I have tried thus far compares to this and I'm afraid that the bar has been set very high - at least in my humble 'average joe' opinion. Plenty will be on-hand for some slow grilled rib-eyes or perhaps some deep-fried turkey this coming Thanksgiving! Smooth, aromatic, creamy, robustly flavorful &#8230; now I am wishing I had more of this succulent brew!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Dogfish Head Raison D'etre*
Dogfish Head Craft Brewery | Milton, Delaware USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Dark Ale

By the beard of Zeus! What a delicious offering from the folks at Dogfish Head! Am I drinking a beer or some fine wine blend?! Loads of raisins, grapes and plums are in this brew from start to finish. There's a nice alcohol bite throughout that just makes this brew such a joy to drink. It's very creamy and silky smooth. Easy to drink so go slow and savor the flavor! It paired very well with my pecan-smoked jalapeno/venison sausage flautas! The flavors became much more intense and delicious as the beer warmed up some!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA*
Dogfish Head Craft Brewery | Milton, Delaware USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Double/Imperial IPA

Whammo Blammo that's one hoppy brew! "Who let the hops out? Who? Who? Who? Who? Who?!!" Hoppy is as hoppy does! One of the most hoppy brews I have tried thus far and the first of the "Minute" brews from Dogfish Head for me. Nothing overbearing but full of hops from start to finish and loads in between! But given that, it's a darned good brew! There's just enough sweet malts in the background to tame this brew into something I can definitely learn to appreciate!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Hofbrau Oktoberfest*
Hofbrauhaus Traunstein Josef Sailer KG | Traunstein, Germany
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Marzen / Oktoberfest

Having this brew (and watching "Beerfest" for the ump-teenth time!) is helping me look forward to that special time of the year, OKTOBERFEST!! This celebration runs from the middle of September through the first weekend of October. One day I shall travel there to celebrate in person! Now to the beer! A wee bit skunky upon opening but it quickly ebbs away. This is a good and flavorful brew that can be enjoyed quite numerously throughout the day. At my BBQs or fish fry this is one of a few staple brews that you will always find on hand as it is a great compliment to some good meats and fried fish or seafood. Very refreshing and very light in the belly so it won't weigh ya down! Neighbor, when was the last time you had some Hofbrau Oktoberfest? Well, that's too long!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Orval Trappist Ale*
Brasserie d'Orval S.A. | Villers-devant-Orval, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Pale Ale

Odd but 'spicy bubblegum' first came to mind when I first tried this brew. The flavors in this one are many rolled into one and each vying for their own moment in the spotlight. Intense but very well-balanced and very much enjoyed and savored. This is definitely a brew to sit back and enjoy ice cold and then savor the flavors as they change while the brew slowly warms. This is also a very aromatic brew that had me wishing they would make a dangly air freshener made with this scent! (yeah&#8230; odd, random thought there) This is a great brew to try if one has not gotten into Belgian Pale Ales.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Big Sky Montana Trout Slayer Ale*
Big Sky Brewing Company | Missoula, Montana USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Wheat Ale

Here's one of my all-time go-to brews! A delicious, very delicious, pale wheat ale from Big Sky Brewing - the Trout Slayer. Now being an angler at heart, fishing for trout has been something I've enjoyed doing since a young lad fishing the banks of the lovely White River in Arkansas. So naturally when I saw this brew I had high hopes for it to be something stellar, and it sure didn't let me down! I'd put this up against any other brew in the same style and I know it would come out on top! Very well balanced flavors of the bitterness of the hops and the sweetness of the malts. So if you are looking for an excellent all-around brew, give this one a try soon! An excellent pairing with some spicy stuffed duck breasts and wild rice.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Anchor Humming Ale*
Anchor Brewing Company | San Francisco, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

Delicious hops right from the get-go! I'd have to score this one right at the top of the list of the American Pale Ales (APAs) that I have tried thus far! Paired up excellently with my meat-lovers pizza! Although hoppy, this brew is fantastically refreshing without an bitter or harsh aftertastes (and that's a lot coming from a malt-head like myself!). I dare say that this one may become my favorite from Anchor's line of brews!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*North Coast PranQster*
North Coast Brewing Co. | Fort Bragg, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

Great day in the mornin!! My first thought when tasting this beer, "Oh my! That is delicious!!" This brew is an excellent rendition of the delicious Belgian Strong Pale Ales. This brew has so many flavors going on at once that you are going to enjoy something different on each sip. The creamy-slick texture of this brew is one to be admired; so good it almost makes one want to chug that brew down! You can but you would definitely miss out a loads of flavors that this brew provides. There is quite a bit of alcohol in this one so keep an eye on how many you are enjoying; strong but hardly noticeable. I'm sure that once you start trying out these Belgian ales, PranQster will become a big favorite of yours too!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Abita Pecan Harvest Ale*
Abita Brewing Co. | Abita Springs, Louisiana USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Amber Ale

Unfortunately I was not too impressed with this brew. My expectations were high because with most "nut" ales it is made by using some sort of elixir to get that nut taste in the brew. Abita uses real Louisiana pecans in the making of this brew so I was really expecting something good out of it. I hope on future runs of this ale that it is 'beefed' up a bit to make it more robust. It came across as a watered-down brew with light hints of pecan in with it. When I try it again, I'll probably have me a big ol' slice of homemade pecan pie with it!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Fuller's ESB*
Fuller Smith & Turner PLC | Chiswick, London, United Kingdom (England)
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Premium Bitter/ESB

One amazingly delicious beer! Most folks get thrown off by the term "ESB", or Extra Strong Bitter. This beer by no means is overly bitter; heck I have had other ales that would bruise your cheeks from making ya pucker up so much from all the bitterness! Not so with this brew! The taste and texture of this brew is like silky smooth chocolate or toffee with a hint of orange or lemon; and it only gets better as the brew warms up! Truly a brew made for you to kick back and sip a few and relax!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Hoegaarden Wit-Blanche*
Brouwerij van Hoegaarden | Hoegaarden, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian White (Witbier)

This was my first time trying this witbier from Hoegaarden (who-garden). It is very flavorful and not overly sweet like most witbiers are and that is a great plus for me! This is a great summer-time brew, especially here in Texas! Loaded up with great aromas of fresh-cut hay and a zesty lemon flavored bite from start to finish. Next fish fry I'm having I know that plenty of these will be on ice awaiting to accompany all those delicious fish meals!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Ayinger Ur-Weisse*
Privatbrauerei Franz Inselkammer KG / Brauerei Aying | Aying, Germany
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Dunkelweizen

My goodness this was one flavorful brew! This excellent brew is chock full of ripe apple flavors and I'm already wishing I had me a hot apple pie to pair this up with! But this brew seemed like an apple pie in disguise! Loads of apples, cloves and other spices fill this brew from start to finish and long afterward! When ya find some of this brew, get a few bottles and enjoy!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat*
Jacob Leinenkugel Brewing Company | Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Wheat Ale

This was one tasty brew that had some rather odd thoughts running through my mind. Smelled like lime sherbet with Sprite poured over it and had sliced up lemons in as well. I wonder what it would taste like if this beer was substituted for the Sprite??!! This is a good "light" brew to enjoy during this hot Texas summer! Lots of flavors of lemon and muddled mint leaves!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Brooklyn Pilsner*
Brooklyn Brewery | Brooklyn, New York USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Pilsner

Not a bad brew but nothing overly exciting about it. A bit thin and watery for my preferences but would not be a bad choice for the cookout or fish fry. Not very heavy so it won't weigh you down if you decide to enjoy a few.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Moinette Blonde*
Brasserie Dupont sprl | Tourpes-Leuze, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

This brew is insanely aromatic and intensely delicious! Brews of this style are great right when they are bottled and shipped but get a few and age them out a few years and you'll be deliciously amazed! Like a fine wine, these get better with age! A brew of this nature is one that I would recommend sipping slowly and all by itself. Pairing it up with foods would only serve to detract from it's intense flavors: sweet, sour, spicy, fruity. Words cannot adequately describe a brew of this quality. So I suggest you go get some and try for yourself! Prosit!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Smithwick's*
Guinness Ltd. | Dublin, Ireland
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Irish Ale

This is another one of my go-to brews! Ultra smooth and crisp. Good sour bite all the way through. Silky caramel feel and taste from start to finish. Such an easy drinking brew that it can be enjoyed repeatedly all day long! Just a note I'd like to toss in - the "w" in Smithwick's is silent! I get a good chuckle when folks order it at the bar! I tell folks that don't care for a regular Guinness to give this brew a try and most that do tend to add it among their favorites! Give it a shot and I'm sure you'll come to appreciate it as well. I'm thinking lamb burgers next time I'm enjoying this brew!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Pyramid Juggernaut Red Ale*
Pyramid Breweries, Inc. | Seattle, Washington USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Amber Ale

Quite a good brew for those looking for a red ale that is both flavorful and easy on the belly when drinking. This brew is loaded up with just the right amount of sweetness and bitterness that will have you enjoying every drop! Keep in mind this is more of a baseline brew in this beer style which means it is nothing over the top but definitely not a bad brew by any means. Paired up real well with some spicy chicken enchilada casserole.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Latrobe Rolling Rock Extra Pale*
Latrobe Brewing Co. | St. Louis, Missouri USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

Pleasant summer time lager and a good thirst quencher. I would easily choose this brew over the 'big-boy' mass-produced brews anytime! Lots of corn in the smell and taste of this beer. Not much going on otherwise but still a tasty brew and easy on the pocketbook. Drink it ice cold!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Dixie Blackened Voodoo Lager*
Dixie Brewing Co. | New Orleans, Louisiana USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Schwarzbier

A real good 'drinkin' beer; very easy drinker for a beer of this style. Sweet up front with a nice bitter bite on the finish. Not as dark as I was expecting but this one is way better than the brew they call "their best" (i.e. Dixie Beer)!! Definitely a good brew to have on-hand to enjoy with a good burger or some smoked brats.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Boulevard Tank 7 Farmhouse Ale*
Boulevard Brewing Co. | Kansas City, Missouri USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Saison / Farmhouse Ale

Zangy & tangy!! This is definitely a lemon-lover's brew!! Amazingly refreshing with an excellent 'chewy' texture. One of the best of this beer style that I have yet to savor! Smells like lemon meringue pie! Wicked carbonation in full effect. Tastes like 'dessert-in-a-bottle'! Definitely one to put on your 'to-try' list if you haven't had the pleasure of tasting this brew!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Rogue Mocha Porter*
Rogue Ales | Newport, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Porter

What a heavenly scent one receives when this brew is first opened up! One of THE best American porters I have yet to try! Loads of chocolate and coffee/espresso in this brew. Let it sit out of the 'fridge for an hour or so and enjoy the more robust flavors and scents! (Brews of this style intensify as they warm to room temperature!) This brew is absolutely superb!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Green Flash Trippel*
Green Flash Brewing Co. | San Diego, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Abbey Tripel

What an outstanding tripel-style ale! Thick and full of flavor. I would definitely match this brew up against the Belgian Tripels anytime! This is one of those brews that one pours and then slowly savors because as this brew slowly warms up it intensifies in flavor! This brew blends sweetness, tartness and alcohol in a way that is absolutely delicious. Green Flash continues to impress!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Hoegaarden Original Witbier*
Brouwerij van Hoegaarden | Hoegaarden, Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian White (Witbier)

Considered by many to be the bench-mark for a witbier, this brew certainly does not disappoint!! Truly a great brew made for these hot Texas summers! The contrast of sweet and sour flavors pleases well on many levels - smell, taste, and quenching one's thirst! Would definitely love to go to Belgium and try this brew there at its freshest.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Buffalo Bill's America's Original Pumpkin Ale*
Buffalo Bill's Brewery | Hayward, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Spice/Herb/Vegetable

Taunted as originally brewed by George Washington himself, I was quite curious to try this brew. Sadly though, that is where the excitement stopped. This is a marginal brew to say the least and I hope that Washington's version was much, much better! (or maybe this is why his teeth were wood!!) Thin and very watery much like that runny juice on an old slice of pumpkin pie that has sat around too long. I most likely will not be going back to this brew ever again. There are definitely many more pumpkin ales to enjoy from other breweries.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Harpoon Octoberfest*
Harpoon Brewery | Boston, Massachusetts USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen

Quite a tasty Oktoberfest style brew! For the most part this brew comes off sweet but nothing overbearing with just a tad hint of hops to balance things up. Surprisingly, this brew strikes me more of a rich amber ale rather than a marzen/oktoberfest; but still a good brew to enjoy nonetheless!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Molson Canadian Lager*
Molson Breweries Of Canada. Ltd. | Toronto, Ontario (Canada)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

This was a much better tasting brew than I had anticipated! Corn is prevalent in the taste of this brew. Put this up next to Miller, Coors, etc. and I am choosing this one! The flavor is very robust and this is a really good thirst-quencher! Easy enough to put a 6-er away throughout the day. Very rich and a bit thicker than most other lagers of its style.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Moosehead Lager*
Moosehead Breweries Ltd. | Saint John, New Brunswick (Canada)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

Very "skunky" upon opening (a common trait for brews in clear or green colored bottles) but thankfully this wore off very quickly. Good hit of hops right off the bat wakes those taste buds up and then finishes off with a sweet malty taste. Truly a good beer designed for its purpose - to quench ones thirst. Oddly though, I was getting flavors of lemon saltwater taffy as an aftertaste. Need to enjoy more of this brew to confirm!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Boulevard ZON*
Boulevard Brewing Co. | Kansas City, Missouri USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian White (Witbier)

Not overly sweet (which is a personal plus for me!), very refreshing and quite the thirst quencher during this scorching Texas summer!! Lemony, sweet and very crisp. Very good representation of this brew style. Now all I need are some brats loaded up on top of some sauerkraut and spicy mustard and I'm in heaven!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Boulevard Single-wide IPA*
Boulevard Brewing Co. | Kansas City, Missouri USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

This brew is insanely delicious! Intensely good hoppy hit right off the bat! Very aromatic and I was totally blown away with this IPA! Robust flavors of sweet caramel and burnt sugars linger long afterwards. Excellent with a homemade beef pot pie!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Real Ale Oktoberfest*
Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen

This brew is a right nice rendition of a marzen/oktoberfest beer! Not much hops detected and not overly sweet. Tastes good and is very refreshing. It was hard to fight not chugging this one down cause it is so tasty and so smooth! Fall is in full swing so its time to start enjoying the fall season brews!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Lagunitas Imperial Stout (Unlimited Release)*
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Imperial Stout

Nursed this delicious brew as long as I possibly could (some 1.5 hours!!) after opening it! Oh how delicious this one got as it warmed up! Loads of flavors and all so deliciously balanced; espresso, nuts, caramel, tobacco, molasses, chocolate. Makes for a perfect nightcap! Vigorously aromatic!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Yuengling Traditional Lager*
D.G. Yuengling and Son Brewery | Pottsville, Pennsylvania USA
Purchased while on vacation in Florida.

Style: Pale Lager

A very good beer from the oldest brewery in America! Can't find this brew in Texas (or at least in my area) so off to Florida (got this one in Key West) we went to enjoy some much-needed vacationing and savoring of some hard-to-find brews. Definitely the brew to choose when matched up to most mass-produced beers in its style. Very crisp with a clean finish and a definite thirst-quencher! This brew would be a staple brew in my stock if I could just get it in my area. Sweet (but not overdone), malty and a tad bit citrusy; delicious!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Miller High Life*
Miller Brewing Co. | Milwaukee, Wisconsin USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Pale Lager

Nope, you're not seeing things! I'm actually doing a review on a brew that I enjoyed many moons ago; Miller High Life! I must say that this brew tastes better than what I remember as I have not tried any in ages! There's not much going on except for the ever present taste of corn but this brew is very crisp and a good thirst quencher. One thing I have noticed is that I prefer the canned beer as opposed to the bottle beer. This is due to the fact that the bottle is clear and sunlight does a big number on destroying the taste of the brew if it is not properly stored at any point between the brewery to your counter. Quite the nostalgic brew for me as it brings up some great memories from way back when!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Unibroue La Terrible*
Unibroue | Chambly, Quebec (Canada)

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

These brews from Unibroue continue to amaze! This is definitely one of the more complex brews that I have enjoyed in quite a long time! This brew is definitely a 'sipper' as there are just so many intriguing flavors. This brew really came across muck like a fine port wine more than a beer. With these dark ales I prefer to open them up and take a quick sip and then let it sit at room temperature for roughly an hour and then pour and savor. Doing this lets the flavors intensify! While enjoying this brew I noticed the "best before" date was 01-30-2016!!! Time to go get several bottles and let them age!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Svyturys Baltas (White)*
UAB Svyturys | Klaipeda, Lithuania
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Hefeweizen

This is the first brew from Lithuania for me to savor, and enjoy! I am quite pleased with this brew and it is definitely a great intro-beer from this region! Near full-bodied and packed with the right flavors and balance that a good witbier should possess. If you find some, grab 'em up as they are not in high demand (yet!) and quantities are limited. I love the big citrus hit up front and the sweet, slightly tart, finish! Shake well before opening. Seriously! This releases more flavors and they even say to do so on their website!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*Svyturys Ekstra*
UAB Svyturys | Klaipeda, Lithuania
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Dortmunder/Helles

Very refreshing and quite a tasty thirst quencher! This is my second brew from this brewery in Lithuania and both have been very good beers! Put this next to Miller, Coors, etc., and I am choose this one! Holds up well as the brew slows warms. Most brews in this style get that dry, chalky flavor/texture when it starts to warm up but not this brew! Very clean and crisp with none of those adjunct (a.k.a. "add junk") aftertastes! Could definitely enjoy several of these on a hot Texas summer day!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Lagunitas Hop Stoopid*
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Imperial/Double IPA

Insanely aromatic!! Good hard punches of hops from start to finish with wild flavors of grapefruit throughout. Although intensely hoppy, this brew finishes off smooth with a nice blending of sweet malts and bitter hops. For a malt-head like myself this brew will definitely make a hop-lover out of ya! Went superbly well with my Kalbi (Korean) dinner.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Mendocino White Hawk Original IPA*
Mendocino Brewing Co. | Hopland, California USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Quite a good drankin' beer and makes for a great beer to have with some slow-grilled burgers. This is my first brew to try from Mendocino and from the tastes of this brew I'm looking forward to tasting more from them! This brew has an extremely smooth texture (almost silky) and it tastes a shy bit more hoppy than other brews in its style but it is nothing overbearing in any way. Nice hint of orange zest in the aftertaste! And now, it's time for another brew!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Genesee Cream Ale*
Genesee Brewing Co. / Dundee Brewing Co. | Rochester, New York USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Cream Ale

Not a bad brew but not something I will search out to have again. It is really light and tastes so much like a Corona it's crazy! For what it is, it is a flavorful thirst quencher. Would be a good brew to have with some spicy hot wings though. Would love to do a blind tasting with this and a Corona and see who can guess correctly!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Ridgeway Foreign Export Stout*
Ridgeway Brewing | South Stoke, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Foreign Stout

This is a good stout for folks to try if they have never had a stout before. Would make for a good breakfast brew! This is a very flavorful brew that gets better the more it warms. Flavors of chocolate, coffee, taffy, caramel and just enough hops to keep it from being overbearingly sweet. Clean, silky smooth and a long-lasting sweet malty aftertaste makes this one brew that I'll definitely be savoring again soon!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

*New Belgium Hoptober Golden Ale*
New Belgium Brewing | Fort Collins, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Blonde/Golden Ale

This one is hoppy all the way through from start to finish. Crisp and very refreshing; an easy drinking brew for sure! Not a bad brew but I am not all too excited about the hops though (must be the malt-head in me!). Something there just does not grab my fancy; maybe if it had a bit more mellowing from the sweet malts. It's not bad but just something not quite to my liking.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Saint Arnold Oktoberfest*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen

One of the more robust and flavorful Oktoberfest style brews that I have enjoyed lately! I just wish it was a tad bit thicker in the body. Another fine brew from Saint Arnold and one that is not heavy in any way so it can be enjoyed repeatedly throughout the day. This would be a good dessert type beer with some bread pudding or rum cake!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Widmer Brothers Drop Top Amber Ale*
Widmer Brothers Brewing Company | Portland, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Amber Ale

What an exceptional session ale!! Easy to drink but one that causes you to go slow in order to enjoy its great flavor. Definitely a brew to share with the gang at the BBQ or fish fry! Not at all complex but still very flavorful!! Check out the 'beer-nerd' details for even more insights.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Harpoon Leviathan Imperial IPA*
Harpoon Brewery | Boston, Massachusetts USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Imperial/Double IPA

Ohhhh my! Just found me a new staple brew to have on-hand! Delicious, crisp, refreshing, flavorful; need I go on?! YES!! This malt-head is steadily learning to appreciate the hops and brews like this are paving the way to hop-heaven! So well balanced and the flavors are just astounding. If I'm told to choose an IPA this is going to be high up on my list of choices!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










*Del Norte Orale Cerveza Clara*
Del Norte Brewing | Denver, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

If ever a quaffer this one is it! So easy to drink and so crisp, refreshing and flavorful. Watch out brews from Mexico, this one will definitely give you a run for the peso! Forget the lime and sale and drink it straight in order to enjoy its delicious flavor! I just might have found a new brew for my BBQ/fish fry! Now that I've enjoy a couple of these on the slow savor, it's time to quaff a few cause these are sooo good!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

Widmer Brothers Hefeweizen
Widmer Brothers Brewing Company | Portland, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Wheat Ale

I say I am tired of hefeweizens yet I keep coming back to try them out! this one possesses the standards of a pale wheat ale but is really dry (almost chalky) on the finish. Not really something I am found of, especially in a hefeweizen. It's an 'ok' brew but I shall more on to other brews in this style over this one.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Flensburger Dunkel
Flensburger Brauerei GmbH Und Co. KG | Flensburg, Germany
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Dunkel

A good brew but nothing really attention-getting. A very easy drinker; almost too easy. Well-balanced brew that is not too malty sweet or too bitter from the hops. My first brew to try with a flip-top ceramic lid. I reckon that's probably the most exciting part of this beer for me. Thus I continue on in my search for a dunkel that is going to truly capture my attention.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Real Ale Sisyphus 2010
Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Barleywine

My first Barleywine and if this is my starting bar of comparison to future barleywines they better knock me off my feet if they are to beat this one! This brew is absolutely delicious. It's one of those brews that you just have to try in order to understand why mere words are not enough to describe just how delicious this one is! Keep in mind the ABV on this brew because that alcohol is very well hidden in the flavor of this beer! Definitely grabbing more and cellaring it for a few years to see how it ages! NOTE: This was the 2010 release.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Avery Samael's Ale
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Barleywine

Excellent dessert brew loaded with cherries and a slow warming effect from the high alcohol content (16.45%!!); this brew would pair wonderfully with some wild game as well! Go slow and enjoy this brew to its fullest; it's pricey, full of flavor and loaded with alcohol. Will definitely get a few more of these and cellar them for a while as I'm sure this brew improves with aging! Enjoy some today; and tomorrow; and &#8230; you get the picture!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










St. Feuillien Saison
Brasserie St. Feuillien | Le Roeulx, Belgium
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Saison / Farmhouse Ale

Due to my lack of experience at this time with saisons (farmhouse ales) this one was a tad different from others that I have savored. Most noticeably is that this one was so much sweeter and did not possess that big sour/tart bite that others had. Still it is a good brew and one that should be savored at least once as the sweetness just might be what you are looking for!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

St. Feuillien Tripel
Brasserie St. Feuillien | Le Roeulx, Belgium
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Abbey Tripel

A good tripel and a good example of this style of beer. This is one of those good brews to have as a dessert or it also makes for a nice, warming nightcap! Good complex flavors help this one make for a very tasty brew. If you have not tried a tripel before I would recommend starting with one of these and then explore other tripels in order to find your favorites!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Rahr & Sons Visionary Brew
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Dunkler Bock

Smokey, toasted malts, caramel and just enough hops to keep the sweetness at bay! Very crisp, clean and refreshing. This dark malty lager is just strong enough to make for a brew with a little bit of weight but nothing heavy. This is an easy drinking brew and a fine example of a traditional bock.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Wells Bombardier
Wells & Young's Ltd | Bedford, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Premium Bitter/ES B

A very fine drankin' beer! Very well balanced; not too sweet, not too bitter. One of the most flavorful bitters I have yet to taste! Smooth, sublime, and oh so flavorful. Definitely a go-to at the BBQ!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Kulmbacher EKU 28
Kulmbacher Brauerei AG | Kulmbach, Germany
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Doppelbock

Hold yer horses boys, I done found me one excellent doppelbock!! Sweet, spicy and full of alcohol (11%!). Much like drinking a fine rum or a fine port. Silky smooth, crisp, warming and so flavorful. Don't spoil this brew with food; have it as a dessert brew after a rich meaty meal and you won't be disappointed! Time to stock up for the winter! Definitely a brew to cellar for a couple of years!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Stone Arrogant Bastard
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Strong Ale

On the bottle, "You're Not Worthy"; oh yes I am!! Gotta love a good strong ale! Assertive hops with just enough malts to smooth off the bite just a tad makes for an awesome brew to savor! The Stone line of brews continues to impress and is definitely a line-up of brews that one can come to appreciate for the long run! Can definitely tell the results of quality workmanship.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

Full Sail Bump in the Night
Full Sail Brewery & Tasting Room & Pub | Hood River, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Black IPA

Looks can be so deceiving! Especially when one has high hopes set for a Black IPA! To say the least, this brew was lackadaisical in flavor and texture. To be honest it was so bland I did not finish it off. The texture was way too think for my liking; the flavors were not as robust as anticipated either. I am really hoping I just received an "off" bottle since this one did not impress me in any way; may try another one later on.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Ska Pinstripe Red Ale
Ska Brewing Co. | Durango, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Amber Ale

My first brew to try from Ska Brewing and, sadly, this one doesn't hold up all too well. When compared to other red ales, this one falls short (in my opinion) of the red ale standards as there are far better choices of red ales out there. Not much to rant about when it comes to scent and flavor of this brew; I mean it's basically a beer with no outstanding characteristics. I do hope that other brews in their line-up help change my first impressions.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Abita Jockamo IPA
Abita Brewing Co. | Abita Springs, Louisiana USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Not a bad rendition of an American IPA! Full of flavor (honey, grapefruit, orange), aromatic and darned good to look at (and drank!!). I can see a lot of future pairings of this brew and some blackened catfish or other spicy meals that I like to cook up! Easy to drink and not filling by any stretch. Serve it up as cold as you can get it but the flavors do intensify as the brew warms up.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Unibroue Ephemere (green apple)
Unibroue | Chambly, Quebec (Canada)
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Fruit Beer

Finally! A fruit beer with some substance! If you are going to dabble in fruit beers, dabble in one that just plain ol' tastes great! Of the Ephemere line of fruit beers from Unibroue, there a few flavored choices: apple, cassis/black currant, or framboise. This particular brew was the green apple and my goodness how tasty it was! There's a good solid sweet/tart flavor that lasts from start to finish; powerful yet not overbearing. Makes for an excellent dessert brew!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

Lagunitas New DogTown Pale Ale
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

What an insanely delicious pale ale! Loads of hops both in flavor and aroma with just enough sweet malt to take back the edge just a tad. Very crisp, refreshing and oh-so-delicious!! This brew is light and definitely won't weigh you down! Definitely one of the best APAs I have yet to savor!! Looking forward to many more!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Sapporo Premium Beer
Sapporo Breweries Ltd. | Tokyo-to Tokyo-shi, Japan
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

This brew has a good sharp bite right at first and then a very smooth, mellow sweet rice flavor followed up with a sharp, dry, slightly bitter finish. A crisp, refreshing drankin' beer. Quite flavorful for its style and definitely a good ol' thirst quencher. A great brew for the fish fry or BBQ!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Lagunitas A Little Sumpin' Wild
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

This one can easily become one of my favorites from Lagunitas (next to their stout of course!!). Beautiful, aromatic and very flavorful. Hoppy through and through but nothing overbearing. Easy to drink but watch that ABV! The alcohol is very well hidden; but it is there! Nice 'sting' from the alcohol in the aftertaste. So good I was reaching for the next bottle before my glass was even empty!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Asahi Black (Kuronama)
Asahi Breweries Ltd | Tokyo-to Tokyo-shi, Japan
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Dunkel

Much akin to a Guinness Foreign Extra Stout after a lap-band procedure! Very thin and watery in the light-bodied brew. This is my first dark Japanese brew to try and I must say that they have quite a ways to go to make this stout competitive with other brews in its style. It's not a bad brew but for the style it just needs a lot more 'oooomph'!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

Green Flash Hop Head Red
Green Flash Brewing Co. | San Diego, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Amber Ale

Hugely well-balanced brew and extremely easy to drink! Flavors of citrusy hops and sweet malts make for an excellent beer to savor! This is, in one word - exquisite! Gotta love the sediment that builds up at the bottom of the glass. Just before the brew is gone give it a good, hard swirl and "blammo!", you done got you swig of beer with a whole new taste!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Green Flash West Coast IPA
Green Flash Brewing Co. | San Diego, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Green Flash Brewing will definitely be the brewery to make my appreciation of hoppy brews come to fruition! This brew is so hoppy yet so well-balanced that I don't want to stop sipping it! Gotta love the sweet/malty start with the dry/bitter long-lasting finish. Paired up excellently with my Cajun Dirty Rice meal!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Cerveza Imperial (Costa Rica)
Cerveceria Costa Rica | San Jose, Costa Rica
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

Not much to go into detail on this brew. It's your standard fair pale lager. Definitely designed for one purpose and that would be a cheap thirst quencher! When compared to other pale lagers (especially those mass-produced ones) this brew holds its own very well. Crisp, refreshing and worthy to make its cameo at your next fish fry or BBQ!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Cerveza Salva Vida
Cerveceria Hondurena, S.A. / BevCo Ltd | San Pedro Sula, Honduras
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

This being my first Honduran brew, it compares well with other brews in its class; light, crisp, refreshing. It has a sharp bitter bite up front with a smooth caramel-like mellowed finished. It's just a good typical pale lager. Darn good companion with my chili-cheese-frito-pie dinner! This brew truly met up with its purpose - quench thirst quickly and cheaply!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

Singha
Boon Rawd Brewery Co., Ltd | Bangkok, Thailand
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Pale Lager

My first brew from Thailand and one that matches up well within its beer style. Very smooth and refreshing with no harsh bite or aftertaste. It is a bit thicker than previous pale lagers that I have savored; thick like a Miller High Life. I would definitely not call this an adjunct lager because they did not "add junk" to it; rather, they brewed it with 100% barley malt.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










St. Sebastiaan Grande Reserve
Brouwerij Sterkens N.V. | Meer, Belgium
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

Looks and tastes like an amped up apple cider! Gotta love that stone bottle though! Definitely keeping that one for my collection and future re-use!! Very fine all-around Belgian strong ale. Go slow and savor the flavor. This would be excellent when paired up with some wild game!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Weihenstephaner Korbinian
Bayerische Staatsbrauerei Weihenstephan | Freising, Germany
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Doppelbock

Silky smooth, sweet and sublime from start to finish. Definitely one of the finest doppelbocks from the world's oldest brewery and one heck of a fine slow-sippin beer! Perfect as a dessert brew. This is one brew that makes me yearn for a trip to Germany to try this brew at its freshest, especially at Oktoberfest!! I can see my "combat-mug" being filled and emptied many times with this delicious beer! Prosit!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Fuller's 1845
Fuller Smith & Turner PLC | Chiswick, London, United Kingdom (England)
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: English Strong Ale

Much better than their ESB, this 1845 is absolutely amazing! One of the most flavorful strong ales that I have had in quite a long time! It has a nice warming effect from the alcohol as you savor this brew. Call me 'strange' but this would be perfect (for me at least) paired up with some rum cake or a delicious fruit cake!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================


----------



## AWMiller

Clown Shoes Clementine
Clown Shoes | Ipswich, Massachusetts USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Belgian White (Witbier)

A fairly good offering from Clown Shoes and the first of their brews for me to try. This is a good example of a witbier and the fruit is not overpowering by any means. A very well-balanced brew. Somewhat dry and chalky on the finish though but not a bad brew to enjoy on a hot summer day.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Lagunitas Our Own Bavarian-Style Doppel Weizen
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Weizen Bock

There are just way too many fragrances in this brew to identify them all! The same goes with all the flavors!! Dry, spicy, and fruity-sweet from start to finish. Love the light alcohol fragrance/taste throughout. This brew has a great 'zing' on the palate on the finish from the alcohol that is very pleasing and warming. Very flavorful and one I highly recommend anyone to try!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Belhaven Scottish Stout
Belhaven Brewery Company Ltd. | Dunbar, East Lothian, United Kingdom (Scotland)
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Stout

If ever a smooth drinking dessert brew, this is it! I was hesitant getting this beer due to the clear glass bottle but this one came through in flying colors. Full of coffee and dark chocolate flavors from start to finish with some licorice in the aftertaste. I can only imagine how great this brew would taste at a pub in Ireland! Pour a few into a 'combat-mug', sit back, relax and enjoy!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Lagunitas Olde Gnarly Wine
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Barleywine

Absolutely a fantastic tasting brew! Barleywines are fast becoming a preferred brew style of mine! This brew has a good sharp bite at first; the hops just wake up the mouth with a good stiff 'ka-pow'!! Then the sweetness from the malts slide in to mellow things out for a pleasant, refreshing finish. This brew easily ranks near the top of the list of my preferred brews from Lagunitas! A bit 'smokey' on the finish; can't quite put my finger on it but this brew is just plain ol' delicious!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

North Coast Brother Thelonious
North Coast Brewing Co. | Fort Bragg, California USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

What a delicious brew! Want a new beer style to explore? Then get into Beglian strong ales!! This beer would make for an exceptional pairing with a hearty slow-grilled rib-eye steak! Slick-smooth in texture, fruity-sweet-spicy in taste, this brew will surely appeal to your senses!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Stone Pale Ale
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

Crisp. Sharp. Refreshing. Definitely a choice of mine for a fine BBQ or fish fry!! A brew to be enjoyed numerously throughout the day (or night)! Love the bitter hit up front and the sweet malty finish. Stone Brewing truly has a solid line-up of beers! Enjoy them all!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Stone India Pale Ale (IPA)
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

That's one hearty hoppy punch right off the get-go partner!! Just enough sweet malts on the finish to meld for a find tasting IPA! Would definitely be my choice brew with some spicy grilled oysters on the half-shell! This brew is mouth-puckeringly delicious!! Very smooth and refreshing indeed! Hoppy is as hoppy does!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Maredsous 8 Brune
Brouwerij Duvel Moortgat NV | Breendonk-Puurs, Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Abbey Dubbel

Oh sweet delicious bliss! One of the best dubbels I have had thus far! This is truly one exceptional brew! Very yeasty and one to pair up with a hearty shepherd's pie.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Pike Kilt Lifter Scotch Ale
Pike Pub & Brewery | Seattle, Washington USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Scotch Ale / Wee Heavy

Quite a decent wee heavy (scotch ale). Not as robust as others that I have had in this style but it is not a bad brew. Has a crisp dry finish that just begs for this brew to be paired up with some hearty slow-grilled brats! If you have not dabbled with scotch ales, this would be a good one to start with.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Avery The Reverend
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Abt/Quadrupel

With a label that states: "Created by God | Feared by Satan | Loved By All | Reverend Luther Tucker", how could I resist not trying this brew?! Oh what a delicious abt/quad!! Insanely complex but seductively delicious!! Definitely a sipper and will pair well with some beef dinners but it would also make for an excellent nightcap! Every sip is pure bliss!!! One last note &#8230; this brew is cellarable for up to four (4) years!!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Big Sky Slow Elk Oatmeal Stout
Big Sky Brewing Company | Missoula, Montana USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Sweet Stout

A fairly good drinking brew but not one I would hold in high esteem for a stout; if this were in the brown ale style it might hold up a bit stronger. It's not bad but there are a few stouts (ok &#8230; a lot of stouts!) that would be my choice over this one. If you are looking for a 'sessionable' stout then this brew would not be a bad choice. Under the cap it had printed "Black Forest Green Wallet" &#8230; I have no earthly clue what that means.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










O'Hara's Irish Stout
Carlow Brewing Company | County Carlow, Ireland
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Irish Stout

Whoa! This stout is one easy chugger! When compared to Guinness, this one runs a close second! Very easy to drink and definitely a brew to choose if one has not tried a stout before. When compared to other stouts, this one is a bit thin and very easy to drink. If I was grilling some of my decadent burgers and wanted a good stout, this one would be it! This stout paired up nicely with my brats-cheese-rice-potato casserole!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Stone Collaboration Cherry Chocolate Stout
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Stout

Oh sweet chocolate-cherry bliss!! Like a chocolate-cherry coke from one of those old fashioned fountain drink machines! Stout Brewing has yet to fail on any collaboration brew! I could easily see filling up my 'combat-mug' full of this brew and enjoying the process of emptying it a few times throughout the day. Definitely a dessert brew and one not to be paired up with a meal as it would distort from the flavors. Absolutely delicious.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Ommegang Three Philosophers
Brewery Ommegang | Cooperstown, New York USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Abt/Quadrupel

Ever find something so complex that you just can't describe?! This brew falls smack-dab in the middle of all that complexity!! This brew is a very tasty brew and one that presents you with a different meld of flavors and texture in each sip. One thing I truly like about this brew is the warming effect of the alcohol that is detected right from the get-go! I can only compare the flavors and textures to something along the lines of a robust rum cake. Fruity, malty, sweet and there's no denying the fact that there is some alcohol in there! Definitely grabbing a few more and cellaring them for a few years to see how the flavors develop over time!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Wells Banana Bread Beer
England
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Fruit Beer

Thin and watery in texture. Somewhat on-par with the banana nut [bread] taste. Definitely nothing exciting going on with this brew. Not bad but not really my mug of beer. Strong banana scent and flavoring. So if you are into fruity beers then this one would be a good one to have. For me, just give me some [real] banana nut bread (and some warm brandy!!). Truly reminds me of a cream soda with a splash of banana extract.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Unibroue Eau Benite
Canada
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Abbey Tripel

Take it from me &#8230; ya gotta try every brew from Unibroue as I'm sure you will delight in every one of them!! FINALLY!! After searching for this brew in my area of Texas, I find it in a gift pack with a bottle of Maudite (quite delicious I might add!). So I get the gift pack and knew I would have two savory brews to enjoy! Complex and savory as all of the other Unibroue brews! A very fine tasting tripel that I would have all to itself and not pair it up with anything 'cause I am selfish and want all those delicious flavors to come through! Another fine brew from the folks at Unibroue!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Belhaven Wee Heavy (90 Shilling)
Scotland
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Scotch Ale / Wee Heavy

Quite the delicious wee heavy! Much more flavorful than what I was expecting. Very rich and full of sweet raisins and a tasty almost 'smoky' aftertaste on the finish. Very thin in texture and quite an easy brew to quaff.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Great Divide Smoked Baltic Porter
Denver, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, Texas USA

Style: Smoked/Baltic Porter

A good porter with a fine balance of sweetness and smokiness. Very creamy and slightly thick but yet an easy drinker. Gets much better as it slowly warms up. A real good sippin' beer and makes for a perfect nightcap too!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Gordon Biersch Blonde Bock
Pasadena, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Heller Bock

Well this one makes for one fine beer to have at the tailgate party, the BBQ or the fish fry! Very crisp and quite the easy drinker. Very light yet flavorful. Have some spicy fish tacos with this brew for a winning combination!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Beck's Dark
Germany
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Dunkel

It is what it is for what is is and I ain't having it no more! Lots of 'funk' in the odor when first opened and it really doesn't go away after that. (That odor is a big turn-off for me.) Very bland in both aroma and flavor. Not worth the money in my opinion.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Ommegang Rare Vos
Cooperstown, New York USA
Purchased @ Kegs & Barrels - Plano, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Ale

Flemish for "Sly Fox", this brew is fruity & spicy all in one tasty package! Insanely aromatic and full of robust flavors! Definitely a fine brew to pair up with some spicy mussels or grilled halibut! A very fine rendition of a Belgian ale. I did notice some light sediment (yeast) floating around the bottom of the bottle/glass. Just give it a slight shake to break it up and enjoy!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA
Milton, Delaware USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Now that my taste buds are continuing to appreciate a good IPA, I'm finding the ones from DFH to be very flavorful and a good brew to pair up with various meals. This is a very solid brew indeed! I did find the flavors becoming more robust as the beer slowly warmed up. 'Twas an excellent pairing with my wild hog tamales!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Bosteels Tripel Karmeliet
Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Abbey Tripel

Now this is one delightful tripel! The carbonation keeps the flavors lively on the palate! The flavors in this brew are abundant and very well-balanced. Slightly heavy on the ABV, but definitely a brew to enjoy in the evening a couple of times over! Great as a dessert brew but one that I would also pair up with a creamy/cheese chicken-n-pasta meal!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Westmalle Dubbel
Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Abbey Dubbel

Ah the dubbel fascination continues! The Westmalle Dubbel is a 'true' trappist ale as it is still brewed by monks at the Westmalle Abbey in Belgium. Very complex and full of robust flavors. A perfect brew to pair up with some lamb chops or perhaps a hearty roast beef meal. Not a bad dubbel, and though considered by some as the benchmark for dubbels, there are several others that are to be better appreciated.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Avery Hog Heaven
Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Barleywine

Numero 2 of the "Holy Trinity of Ales" from Avery that I have savored! The first ('The Reverend') is to be revered. The second ('Hog Heaven') makes me want to jump up and yell, "Woo Pig Sooie!!" (Yeah, I'm showing my Arkansas lineage, I know!!) The flavor is complex yet subtle and although it doesn't show in the taste, the alcohol is there and will sneak up on ya sooner than you'd expect! Can't wait to try the last ale of the 'Trinity', Salvation!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout
Brooklyn Brewery | Brooklyn, New York USA
Not purchased; received as a gift.

Style: Imperial Stout

Definitely a brew to stock and cellar for a few years! Chocolate, espresso, alcohol &#8230; need I say more?! Of the Brooklyn Brewery line-up, this stout takes top place (IMO)! Let this one warm a bit so that the flavors and aromas are much more intensified. This is one intense dessert brew! Just watch that ABV count because the sweetness of this brew hides that alcohol very well!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Krombacher Weizen
Krombacher Brauerei | Kreuztal-Krombach, Germany
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Hefeweizen

Not a bad 'hefe' but definitely not one of the better ones that I have tasted. Very thin and watery in texture and very, very tart from start to finish. Nicely aromatic but the taste and texture just aren't up to par in my opinion in this brew.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Paulaner Oktoberfest Marzen
Paulaner Brauerei GmbH & Co. KG | München, Germany
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen

Very crisp and wonderfully refreshing and not a bad tasting oktoberfest/marzen from Germany. If I were to pick a brew in this style to serve as the baseline comparison model, it would be this brew. Loaded with flavors of doughy yeast and sweet caramel. A great starter brew for those that have not dabbled in the oktoberfest/marzen style of beer.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Avery Salvation
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

"*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* that's good!" Twas the first thought in my mind after tasting this exceptional brew. Number 3 and the last of the 'Holy Trinity of Ales' for me to savor and I must admit my favorite out of this series (although each comes from a different brew style). Definitely one of the finest Belgian strong ales I have yet to savor! So flavorful and robust! Watch that ABV count 'cause this is definitely a sipper and makes for an excellent nightcap!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Rahr & Sons Angry Goat
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Weizen Bock

"Angry Goat ain't no sissy Weizen Doppelbock &#8230;" Now who can resist trying a brew with a bold claim such as this?! Very aromatic and full of complex yet well-balanced flavors! Wheat, bananas and cloves make this tasty brew beg for a hearty rib-eye steak dinner (or perhaps a stuffed duck meal)!! Like most dark brews, as this one warms up the flavors become insanely rich! Definitely one of their best 'specialty' brews!!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Krombacher Dark
Krombacher Brauerei | Kreuztal-Krombach, Germany
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Schwarzbier

Definitely a session brew. This brew is quite the quaffer. One could easily slam a few of these down. Compared to other schwarz's that I have tasted, this one is rather sub-par for its style. Not a bad schwarz but it is just tad bit on the thin side in texture. Not the best but not the worst. A good starter brew if one has not gotten into schwarzbiers yet.

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Great Divide Hibernation Ale
Great Divide Brewing Company | Denver, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Altbier / Old Beer

Definitely the best all-around altbier (old beer) that I have savored thus far! I can definitely see pouring up a few bottles of this brew into my combat-mug and watching the Rangers win the World Series!! Insanely aromatic and full of complex flavors; it's just a good ol' strong beer! So stop reading and go get ya some of this fantastic beer!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Ommegang Hennepin (Farmhouse Saison)
Brewery Ommegang | Cooperstown, New York USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Saison/Farmhouse

One of the utmost flavorful brews that has crossed my taste buds! This is the one brew that saison lovers must try at least once. Dry, crisp and ultimately refreshing. Ommegang is steadily climbing near the top of the list of my go-to breweries due to stellar brews as the Hennepin! Citrusy, spicy, sweet, mellow, robust &#8230; complexity at its finest!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Left Hand Fade to Black Vol. 3 Pepper Porter
Left Hand Brewing Company | Longmont, Colorado USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Porter

No 'pepper' detected at first but this is one good porter! Quite a tasty porter and as the beer warms the peppery flavors slowly come through but only ever-so-slightly. Very creamy and smooth and so hard to keep from chugging this tasty brew!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Barbar (Belgian Honey Ale)
Brasserie Lefèbvre SA | Rebecq-Quenast, Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

Call me weird but this is a 'noisy' brew! What I mean is the carbonation in this beer makes it sound like I have 'Pop Rocks' candy in my mouth. Load me up a big stockpile of this fine honey beer because this brew is insanely delicious! Honey, spices, orange, vanilla all combine to make a semi-sweet brew that hides its alcohol content oh so well!! Smoked salmon would be my pairing choice alongside some pasta lightly tossed and coated with fresh cracked black peppercorn, dill, and extra virgin olive oil. Absolutely outstanding!!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.

=========================










Affligem Noel (Christmas Ale)
Brouwerij De Smedt / Brouwerij Affligem | Opwijk, Belgium
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

What a great wintry brew! Full of tasty caramel, dark fruits, cooking spices and a light hint of chocolate makes for a good dessert brew to have on-hand as the winter months approach! This brew gets much more tastier as it slowly warms up. Definitely a sipper and one that you will want to savor slowly so that you don't run out too soon!

For my 'beer-nerd' details on this brew, please click here.


----------



## AWMiller

Ommegang Gnomegang
Brewery Ommegang | Cooperstown, New York USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

Now this is one fine tasting brew! Yeasty, malty, sweet, spicy and a real nice bitter/hoppy bite on the finish that just seals the deal on this excellent ale. Creamy and slick, this brew is easy on the palate and devastatingly delicious. This brew is a tad difficult to find but if/when you do find it, stock up and enjoy!!

=========================


















Lagunitas India Pale Ale (IPA)
Lagunitas Brewing Company | Petaluma, California USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Wildly aromatic and deliciously crisp with a bitter finish. Another good brew from Lagunitas! They say that this brew is made from 43 different hops and 65 various malts; I say it's quite tasty, whatever they used! The strong, balanced flavors of caramel and grapefruit help pave the way to a warmly bitter finish and leaves a bitter aftertaste that is quite enjoyable. A good IPA that I look forward to enjoying more of!

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Kona Pipeline Porter
Kona Brewing Company | Kona, Hawaii USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Porter

Not a bad porter; nothing over the top but not bad at all. Could easily see this one going better when it is poured over some vanilla or peanut butter ice cream. Nutty, chocolaty and quite a bit of dark coffee all mixed in. Very easy on the palate and quite the 'chug-able' brew. Again, not a bad porter.

=========================


















Leinenkugel's Oktoberfest
Jacob Leinenkugel Brewing Company | Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Oktoberfest / Marzen

This is a so-so oktoberfest/marzen. Semi-sweet, bready, light caramel from start to finish. The flavors are very bland; so much so that I did not finish the beer. To be honest there was a lot of 'adjunct-like' characteristics in both the flavor and texture of this beer. Quite dry, chalky and bitter in the aftertaste. Don't reckon I'll be getting back to this one anytime soon.

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Joseph James Red Fox
Joseph James Brewing Inc. | Henderson, Nevada USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: Russian Imperial Stout

First stout I have poured that did not go to a head! This is also my first brew to try from the state of Nevada. On its own this brew has some fine qualities in both taste and aroma (smooth, full of dark chocolate and strong coffee) but somewhat lacking in texture (quite thin) when compared to other brews in the Russian imperial stout style. The alcohol is very well hidden (9% ABV) but it is still there so enjoy responsibly! One interesting note is the thin sheen on top of the beer; at times it forms intricate designs that a barista would make on your cappuccino!

=========================


















Summit Winter Ale
Summit Brewing Company | St. Paul, Minnesota USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: English Strong Ale

Ohhh my this is one delicious brew!! Complexity in flavors makes this one a truly superb sipping brew! Very easy on the palate but go slow and enjoy this brew. Surely one of the best offerings from the Summit Brewery line-up. A delicious lingering of cocoa in the aftertaste as well. One of the best English strong ales (ESAs) that I have savored in quite a while!

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Summit Silver Anniversary Ale
Summit Brewing Company | St. Paul, Minnesota USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Truly one of the most complex, well-balanced IPAs that I have yet to savor! A BIG smack in the mouth from the hoppy hit up front but it is quickly smoothed down a notch from the sweet caramel undertones. A fine brew that I would quickly pair up with some oysters and mussels. The finish on this beer can be described as crisp, clean, bold and refreshing. This 25th anniversary ale is one that comes highly recommended! Summit truly has some fine brews in their line-up! As this brew slowly warms the flavors become more enjoyable.

=========================


















Deschutes Inversion IPA
Deschutes Brewery | Bend, Oregon USA
Purchased @ Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, Texas USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Another fine brew in the Deschutes line-up! This IPA puts out a hearty punch from the hops and then mellows it out from the sweet malts. The finish keeps lingering with a slight bitter bite intermingled with sweet caramel and lemons. Deliciously flavorful and very aromatic. Quality brews such as this will surely make a hop-loving beer enthusiast out of me in no time!

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Avery India Pale Ale
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Quite the bitter punch from the first sip to the last! Just enough caramel-like sweetness to lightly mellow things out before the finish; which was very sharp but clean and refreshing. Would make for a great pairing with 'beer butt' chicken! A great brew to try for those who are not into 'hoppy' brews. A very flavorful IPA and one I'll definitely be enjoying more of!!

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================










Krombacher Pils
Krombacher Brauerei | Kreuztal-Krombach, Germany

Style: Classic German Pilsener

Of the Krombacher brews that I have tasted, this one is one of their better ones; that's not saying much but just saying. This brew is very dry, crisp and refreshing. A fine choice for the BBQ or fish fry. Very light on the palate and quite an easy drinker. Would make for a great beer to use in beer-batter recipes.

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================










Harpoon UFO Hefeweizen
Harpoon Brewery | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Hefeweizen

The 'hefe' was rather bland tasting through and through. Definitely not one of the better hefeweizens that I have tasted so far. The finish had somewhat of a long-lingering chalky aftertaste that I did not really care for. A tick off the 'to-try' list and a tick on the 'wont-g0-back-to' list for me.

Rating: 2 out of 5

=========================










Harpoon Summer Beer
Harpoon Brewery | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Kolsch

Skunky upon opening but not overly offensive. This was a very light bodied brew that held all the characteristics of an adjunct ale. Lots of pear and corn in both the aroma and flavor of this beer; none of which I cared highly for. Texture is on the weak side and the aftertaste is very, very bland. Not a brew I would likely go back to.

Rating: 2 out of 5

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Flying Dog Tire Bite Golden Ale
Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA

Style: Kolsch

Not a bad brew based on my initial thoughts from other reviews that I have read about this beer but still nothing to rave about either. When compared to other kolschs this brew comes up on the weak side in aroma, flavor and texture. Save your cash and go for a better brewed kolsch (IMHO)!

Rating: 2 out of 5

=========================










Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA
Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

What a good IPA! Plenty of flavors from the hops and malts in this brew that makes it a good brew to enjoy from the IPA beer style. Very rich in texture that just begs for something creamy or a juicy steak to partner up with the beer! Nice bitter bite on the finish that leaves a tasty 'sting' on the palate long afterwards!

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================










Full Sail Wassail
Full Sail Brewery | Hood River, Oregon USA

Style: English Strong Ale / Winter Warmer

Ah the aroma and flavor in this delicious brew! Those that have not tried a 'winter warmer' just don't know what they are missing!! Malty sweet but not overbearing. Definitely a great brew to have by the fireside to fight off those wintry chills! Would make for a great pairing with some warm bread pudding!

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================










Pyramid Apricot Ale
Pyramid Breweries, Inc. | Seattle, Washington USA

Style: Fruit Beer

Nice apricot-flavored brew! Very well-balanced as I was expecting either (a) a very bland tasting brew or (







something so overly 'apricot-y' that one cannot even swallow it! This would definitely be a fine brew to enjoy during our hot Texas summers!! Very nice flavors of wheat in the background. Deliciously aromatic - reminds me of Grandma's apricot preserves; which makes me wonder how well some warm drop biscuits and apricot preserves would go with this brew?!

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Pyramid Haywire Hefeweizen
Pyramid Breweries, Inc. | Seattle, Washington USA

Style: Hefeweizen

Nothing over the top on this brew but don't let that deter you from trying it. It's a good beer; not too sweet and not bland. I like the dryness of this brew; tells me that it will pair up nicely with various foods and not be overbearing. Very light on the palate so you can enjoy a few without that 'heavy gut' feeling that some brews bring on.

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================










Summit Extra Pale Ale
Summit Brewing Company | St. Paul, Minnesota USA

Style: American Pale Ale (APA)

Now this is a fine tasting brew! It has a nice hoppy hit up front and then is mellowed out some by sweet caramel flavors. The long-lasting bitter aftertaste is very complementary to this beer. Makes me wish I had made up some fish tacos topped with habanero-guacamole! Will definitely be getting more of these soon!

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================










Summit India Pale Ale
Summit Brewing Company | St. Paul, Minnesota USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Definitely one of the most enjoyable IPAs I have yet to taste! Exceptional blend of grapefruit, pine and caramel. I was even getting 'warm butter' in the background just before the finish. There was even just a remnant flavor of wild honeycomb in there too. Very substantial on the palate and extremely refreshing. Leaves you with a clean finish full of a robust, bitter 'twang' that has this brew pairing up with some smoked mussels and oysters very well!

Rating: 4 out of 5

=========================










Summit Maibock
Summit Brewing Company | St. Paul, Minnesota USA

Style: Heller Bock

Oh sweet beer-ful bliss! Although its prime 'enjoy-ability' time is during the Spring, this brew can be enjoyed all year long! Surely one of the best tasting heller bocks that almost had me yelling, 'By the power of Grayskull!' Almost that is!! The flavors of this beer leaves the palate in total disarray (but they will rebound) from the delicious silky-sweet flavors. I am lucky to have found some so late in the year and will definitely stock up on some in early Spring!

Rating: 4 out of 5

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Rahr & Sons Winter Warmer
Rahr & Sons Brewing Company | Fort Worth, Texas USA

Style: English Strong Ale / Winter Warmer

A beautiful dark and delicious winter warmer! A very fine balance in both sweetness and a dry finish and one that you can enjoy a few of before the alcohol sneaks in to lull you away for the evening. Pairs ups deliciously with my wild hog fajitas! Definitely a great brew to enjoy throughout the winter. Grab some of this brew and Rahr's Bourbon Barrel aged winter warmer as well when you find them!!

Rating: 3 out of 5

=========================










Saint Arnold Amber Ale
Saint Arnold Brewing Company | Houston, Texas USA

Style: Amber Ale

Quite a 'light' beer. Not heavy at all on the palate with a good clean slightly bitter finish and aftertaste. Very easy on my drinkability scale; which means most folks can enjoy a few without getting blitzed too quickly. One enjoyable feature was the nutty-caramel aroma and flavor that this brew offered up. Wouldn't be a bad brew to have at the BBQ or fish fry.

Rating: 2 out of 5

=========================










Redhook Long Hammer IPA
Redhook Ale Brewery | Portsmouth, New Hampshire USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Not too impressed by this brew. Nothing much going on aroma or flavor-wise. The taste is very bland. When compared to other IPAs that I have tasted, this ones puts out like a weak golden ale. If you are looking just to whet-your-whistle, have at it. Otherwise, go with something more hearty and flavorful.

Rating: 1 out of 5

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Rochefort Trappistes 8
Brasserie de Rochefort | Rochefort, Belgium

Style: Belgian Strong Ale

To my fellow Vets on this Veteran's Day 2011 &#8230; SALUTE!! By far this is the most wonderful dark strong Belgian ales that I have savored! While packed with a hearty ABV (9.2%!) it is well hidden in the flavors of brown sugar, dark chocolate, bananas, pears and cloves. This brew will definitely become a strong family favorite for us during the Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Years holidays! A bit high in price but truly worth every penny! Thick, rich and hearty and definitely a slow-sipper. Takes the chill out of the air very subtly! As the beer slowly warms, the flavors are absolutely divine!

Rating: 5 out of 5!!!!

=========================










Rochefort Trappistes 10
Brasserie de Rochefort | Rochefort, Belgium

Style: Abt/Quadrupel

To my fellow Vets on this Veterans Day 2011 - SALUTE!! My gosh, brews like this have me wishing I was born in Belgium! I do believe I have found the sixth beer to go into my top-5 favorites list!!! This is definitely part of my winter holiday food and drink repertoire! Some hearty smoked cheese and smoked wild game (venison, wild boar) are definitely going to be paired up with this hearty brew. I could see this being my go-to brew on those cold wintry night by the fireside and a hearty cigar. The alcohol content (11.3% ABV) is absolutely warming and very well hidden in this delicious brew! Cue the choir!!

Rating: 5 out of 5!!!!

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Troegs The Mad Elf Holiday Ale
Troegs Brewing Company | Hershey, Pennsylvania USA

Style: American Strong Ale

Definitely a Christmas ale that one should try no matter what extent they must go to get it! Full of yuletide flavors - cherries, honey, cooking spices. Truly a nightcap brew of nightcap brews! The blends of sweet and spicy flavors are beyond compare. The long-lasting aftertastes of honey and cooking spices are just phenomenal and well worth every effort it takes to get your hands on this excellent brew!

Rating: 5 out of 5 mugs!!!

=========================










Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter
Flying Dog Brewery | Frederick, Maryland USA

Style: Imperial/Strong Porter

This brew is definitely my favorite from the Flying Dog line-up. Immensely flavorful and makes for one intense nightcap! In a word, stellar. In another work, delicious. And in five more words - need to get some more! This brew has a texture that is so smooth but what I like is that it is somewhat thick. Dark chocolate, espresso and molasses flood the taste buds like you wouldn't believe! Definitely a great brew to have on hand during the cold wintry months to take the chill out of the air!

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest Wet Hop Ale (2011)
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

Another fine specialty craft brew from SNBC! Die hard malt-heads wanting to break into hoppy brews need to hit this one and keep at it until their taste buds get acclimated to the hops. This brew has the characteristics of an IPA that I have been looking to for quite some time. A mild hoppy hit up front quickly followed by a caramel-y maltiness that easily makes one eager for the next delicious sip! Now to pair this one up with some spicy fish tacos and creamy German-style cole slaw!

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Avery Maharaja Imperial Pale Ale
Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA

Style: Imperial/Double IPA

What a snazzy imperial IPA! The second of the Dictator Series for me to taste and this hearty pale ale is absolutely delicious! Insanely rich, aromatic and flavorful. I was a bit leery at first because of the 102 IBU but there is not any overabundance of bitterness in this brew. Gonna definitely enjoy more of this one!

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Pike IPA
Pike Pub & Brewery | Seattle, Washington USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

What a good tasting IPA! One of the finer IPAs that is not overly hoppy and not overly sweet. There is a very fine balance in this brew. A big malty hit up front with loads of citrus-y hops in the middle; long-lasting notes of warm bread in the aftertaste. Very refreshing and delicious. A delicious pairing with my creamy venison brats and wild mushroom casserole!

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Samuel Smith's Organically Produced Ale
Samuel Smith Old Brewery (Tadcaster) | Tadcaster, United Kingdom (England)

Style: Bitter

Oh, now that's one delicious bitter! Truly the best tasting bitter I have savored thus far. One thing that I do know, this brewery is kicking out some fabulous brews! If I were to pick the perfect pairing, it would be the classic UK-style fish-n-chips (just use some of this beer in the batter). Crisp, clean and absolutely refreshing. Heading back to grab more of this great brew!

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Breckenridge Christmas Ale
Breckenridge Brewery | Denver, Colorado USA

Style: American Strong Ale

Just put a bow on this and Christmas is good for me! Brews such as this are enticing me to try more of the winter/Christmas ales from various breweries. The only thing I'd like to see is more 'robustness' in the brew. It's an American Strong Ale but really comes across as a thinned up brown ale. A strong ale, to me, will be more robust in ABV and texture. Not a bad brew to warm up with at those company and private holiday parties.

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Great Lakes Christmas Ale
Great Lakes Brewing Company | Cleveland, Ohio USA

Style: Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer

Oh sweet delicious yuletide bliss! What a fantastic blend of hops and cinnamon and just a slight twing of ginger way in the background. Larry, I raise a toast in your honor for sending this exceptional beer! So rich and flavorful and yet very easy on the palate. This is one fine Christmas ale that will have you saying, "Ho Ho Ho!" in no time at all! Makes me yearn for some hearty cinnamon rolls!

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews (including 'beer-nerd' details about each brew) are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Ridgeway Reindeer's Revolt
Ridgeway Brewing | South Stoke, United Kingdom (England)

Style: English Strong Ale

What looked somewhat appealing turned into quick dismay upon tasting. Lackluster in both aroma and flavor - very thin and a weak old caramel candy taste. I was thinking of purchasing the holiday variety pack but am now seriously reconsidering. Truly not inclined to class this one up with other English strong ales.

Bier Shop: H-mart (Korean grocery store) - Carrollton, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:
------------------
ABV - 6%
Appearance - (from a slow pour) small bubbly off-white colored head that dissipated very quickly; hazy copper colored body; fair amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - very weak; bread, caramel, nuts, toffee
Palate - light bodied; thin texture; marginal carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off and finishes off very weak; malty through and through; caramel and toffee notes throughout

Rating: 2 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Stone Double Bastard Ale 
Stone Brewing Co. | Escondido, California USA

Style: American Strong Ale

What an awesome American strong ale! Bold, intense and intrinsically delicious! Caramel, roasted pine nuts, burnt sugars and a light punch of alcohol make for an abundantly smooth, slow-drinkin' beer! Starts off malty & spicy and then settles down to a dry malty finish with some long-lasting caramel in the aftertaste. Not too sweet. Not too hoppy. Just right!!

Bier Shop: Lone Star Beverages - Carrollton, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:
------------------
ABV - 10.5%
IBU - CLASSIFIED (seriously! it's that way on their website!)
Appearance - (from a slow pour) average bubbly/creamy tan colored head that slowly diminished; clear dark copper colored body; excellent lacing effects on the glass
Aroma - burnt sugar, caramel, grapefruit, light alcohol, pine
Palate - medium bodied; smooth texture; lively carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off malty and spicy with notes of caramel and grapefruit; finished off dry and malty
Pairing Recommendations - beef/buffalo/bison, brats/sausage, fish/seafood, pasta (meat), poultry, salmon, shellfish, small game (rabbit, squirrel, etc), venison, wild boar, wild fowl (upland & water)

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Founders Backwoods Bastard
Founders Brewing Company | Grand Rapids, Michigan USA

Style: Scotch Ale / Wee Heavy

Fan-freakin-tastic! Of the Scotch Ales (a.k.a. Wee Heavy) that I have tasted, this one is one of the best!! My thanks to Larry for the gift of this fine brew as I can't find it in my area and we need to start carrying it! Wonderful scents of robust bourbon, dark fruits and vanilla. Gimme a case of these and leave me alone! Go easy on this brew as the alcohol is so well hidden. Some smoked venison or wild boar fajitas would pair oh so well!

Bier Shop: Received as a gift from Larry!!

Beer-Nerd Details:
------------------
ABV - 10.2%
IBU - 50
Appearance - (from a slow pour) small bubbly off-white colored head that quickly dissipated; clear ruby-brown colored body; sparse amount of lacing effects on the glass
Aroma - bread, caramel, cocoa powder, alcohol, vanilla, apples
Palate - medium bodied; slick/smooth texture; average carbonation; drinkability scale = heavy
Flavor - starts off malty-sweet with notes of cocoa, bread, caramel, apples; finished off dry and malty-sweet
Pairing Recommendations - beef/buffalo/bison, fish/seafood, lamb, salmon, venison, wild boar

Rating: 5 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale (2011)
Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. | Chico, California USA

Style: India Pale Ale (IPA)

(2011 release) Wonderfully hoppy with a smooth undertone of warm caramel candy. It has a very nice hoppy punch at first but it mellows out quickly with some long-lasting malty sweetness. Definitely a great brew for the fall/winter seasons. Make this one part of your winter holiday repertoire!

Bier Shop: Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:
------------------
ABV - 6.8%
Appearance - (from a slow pour) large bubbly off-white colored head that slow diminished; clear copper colored body; excellent lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, grapefruit, pineapple, pine
Palate - medium bodied; smooth texture; lively carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off hoppy with grapefruit/pineapple; finished off slightly sweet with long-lasting malty notes
Pairing Recommendations - beef/buffalo/bison, brats/sausage, fish/seafood, pasta (meat), poultry, salmon, small game (rabbit, squirrel, etc), venison, wild boar, wild fowl (upland & water)

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Widmer Brothers Brrr Seasonal Ale
Widmer Brothers Brewing Company | Portland, Oregon USA

Style: Amber Ale

Strong flavors and aromas of hops and candy caramel. One of the smoothest and easiest drinking (almost too easy) winter brews I have tasted. Definitely a prime choice for those holiday parties. Not heavy and certainly to compliment well with ham or wild game dinners!

Bier Shop: Wine Styles - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 7.2%
Appearance - (from a slow pour) average bubbly off-white colored head that quickly dissipated; clear dark amber colored body; excellent lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, grapefruit, pine
Palate - medium bodied; creamy texture; marginal carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - started off hoppy & malty with hints of caramel, plums, raisins, grapefruit; finished off dry, malty and slightly bitter; long-lasting aftertaste of toffee and good warming effects from the alcohol.

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Harpoon Winter Warmer
Harpoon Brewery | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Spice Beer

Not a bad tasting spiced beer. Comes off spicy and sweet on top of a thin texture and light-bodied brew. Although 'winter warmer' by name, this brew is truly a spiced beer but it's not a bad one to try at least once.

Bier Shop: Wine Styles - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.5%
Appearance - (from a slow pour) average bubbly off-white colored head that slowly diminished; clear ruby-brown colored body; good amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - bread, caramel, allspice, cinnamon, nutmeg
Palate - light bodied; smooth/thin texture; marginal carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts and finishes off dry, spicy and sweet; long-lasting aftertaste of brown sugar and vanilla

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Samuel Adams Winter Lager
Boston Beer Company (Samuel Adams) | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Spiced Beer

Not a bad spiced lager. Subtle aromas and flavors of vanilla, caramel, herbal hops, and toasted malts. Very easy on my 'drinkability scale'; almost too easy as I fought the urge to chug this one down. Would make for a suitable winter brew to stock up on for those holiday parties. Again not bad but certainly not one that I would eagerly await the next release of!!

Bier Shop: CostCo Wholesale Club - Arlington, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.6%
Appearance - (from a slow pour) sparse bubbly off-white colored head that quickly dissipated; clear dark amber with ruby hued body; sparse lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, toasted malts, herbal hops, vanilla, cinnamon
Palate - light bodied; slick texture; marginal carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off slightly spicy and hoppy with notes of caramel, orange and cinnamon; finished off semi-sweet with long-lasting wheat aftertaste.

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Samuel Adams Old Fezziwig Ale
Boston Beer Company (Samuel Adams) | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Spiced beer

I think I have determined that ginger and me just don't agree. Aside from the ginger, this brew is on the 'weak' side for my preferences. Thin and watery and a chugger in my book. Add in the ginger characteristics and I'm just not too fond of this brew.

Bier Shop: CostCo Wholesale Club - Arlington, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.9%
Appearance - (from a slow pour) sparse bubbly off-white colored head that quickly diminished; clear ruby-brown colored body; fair amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - chocolate, cinnamon
Palate - light bodied; thin/watery texture; marginal carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off malty with notes of chocolate, raisins, orange, and cinnamon; finished off semi-sweet.

Rating: 2 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Samuel Adams Holiday Porter
Boston Beer Company (Samuel Adams) | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Porter

Now this is a good holiday brew from BBC! I would recommend this as a good starter or segway brew for those that have not dabbled with porters. Very tasty and quite filling; wouldn't mind seeing this in its own 6-pack rather than in the holiday mix-case (as some of those others just aren't to my liking). Nice long-lasting chocolaty aftertaste with just a hint of roasted nuts.

Bier Shop: CostCo Wholesale Club - Arlington, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.8%
Appearance - (from a slow pour) average frothy tan colored head that slowly diminished; clear ruby-brown colored body; excellent amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - chocolate, roasted grains, nutty
Palate - medium bodied; creamy texture; average carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off malty with notes of chocolate, roasted nuts, toffee, and dark syrup; finished off dry and malty

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Boulevard Nutcracker Ale (2011)
Boulevard Brewing Co. | Kansas City, Missouri USA

Style: English Strong Ale

A good complex beer that offers up a good array of holiday flavors! There's a nice citrusy-hoppy snap at first followed up by a soothing/warming effect of the malts (bringing in some flavors of caramel and warm/toasted bread). This is one of those brews that becomes more appreciable as it slowly warms up. Don't rush! Slow down and enjoy this beer to its fullest.

Bier Shop: Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.9%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) average bubbly off-white colored head that slowly diminished; murky copper colored body; fair amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, nutty, grapefruit, lemon, grass, brown sugar
Palate - medium bodied; smooth texture; lively carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off dry, spicy and slightly bitter; finished off dry, hoppy, and slightly sweet with long-lasting lingering of grapefruit

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Choc Winter Stout
Krebs Brewing Co / Choc Brewing Co. | Krebs, Oklahoma USA

Style: Stout

What a good stout for the winter! Oh you can have it any time but it's a good brew to push away that wintry chill! Quite a nice blend of hops in this stout and it creates a flavor that is truly unique! As the brew slowly warms those flavors just deliciously intensify! Enjoy some (responsibly) today!

Bier Shop: Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 6.5%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) huge creamy tan colored head that slowly diminished; clear black colored body; good amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - oaky/woody, chocolate, coffee, pine
Palate - medium bodied; thick texture; average carbonation; drinkability scale = heavy
Flavor - starts off dry/malty; finished off dry/malty

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Urthel Vlaemse Bock
De Leyerth Brouwerijen (Urthel) | Ruiselede, Belgium

Style: Abbey Dubbel

What an awesome brew! Fruity, sour, sweet - very complex! Let this one warm just a tad for some really intriguing flavors! Truly a brew to be enjoyed throughout the year but my favorite time of the year is Fall and Winter alongside some tasty rum-coated fruit cake (call me weird but it is divine). Grab a bottle and share some with your friends!

Bier Shop: Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 7.5%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) small bubbly off-white colored head that quickly diminished; murky brown colored body; sparse amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, herbs, oaky/woody, vanilla, raisins, cherries, honey
Palate - medium bodied; smooth texture; fizzy carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off fruity, sour, sweet with oaky notes and light alcohol with vanilla, caramel, toffee, and cherries; finished off dry and semi-sweet with light alcohol and long-lasting oaky aftertaste
Pairing Recommendations - beef/buffalo/bison, brats/sausage, lamb, pork, poultry, small game (squirrel, rabbit, etc.), venison, wild boar, wild fowl (upland & water)

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## Antlerz22

Got thirsty just reading some of these "burp" but was wondering where you have been. After all the good reviews here I think I know--tasting lots and recovering "hic" lots LOL. Good read!


----------



## AWMiller

Magic Hat Howl (a.k.a. Black As Night Winter Lager)
Magic Hat Brewing Company | Burlington, Vermont USA

Style: Schwarzbier

Finally a brew from Magic Hat that I can take a liking to! Under the cap it read: "It's easy to talk and say nothing at the same time." The body is light with a very smooth texture. Good notes of dark chocolate, caramel, and coffee are in both aroma and flavor of this beer. Easy drinker to pair up with a good burger or some smoked brats.

Bier Shop: Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 4.6%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) average bubbly off-white colored head that quickly diminished; clear black colored body; sparse amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, dark chocolate, coffee
Palate - light bodied; smooth texture; fizzy carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off malty; finished off dry and slightly chalky, slight hint of tobacco

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Real Ale Coffee Porter
Real Ale Brewing Company | Blanco, Texas USA

Style: Porter

A somewhat good porter but comes across a tad bit thin and watery. Aromas and flavors of semi-sweet chocolates, weak coffee, and toffee. Starts and finishes off rather dry with some long-lingering notes of vanilla and coffee. Truly a porter with 'chugger' qualities.

Bier Shop: Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.6%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) average bubbly tan colored head that quickly diminished; clear ruby-brown colored body; sparse amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - semi-sweet chocolate, coffee, toffee
Palate - light bodied; thin/watery texture; average carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off dry/malty; finished off dry/malty with long-lasting vanilla aftertaste

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Tommyknocker Cocoa Porter Winter Warmer
Tommyknocker Brewery | Idaho Springs, Colorado USA

Style: Porter

Tasty and enjoyable, this porter is an easy drinker. Good flavors/aromas of honey, caramel and cocoa powder (but nothing overpowering). Great pub fare with some salty/spicy mixed roasted nuts. Only other pairing I would suggest would be to pour this over some mint chocolate chip ice cream and enjoy a good dessert float.

Bier Shop: Dr. Jeckyll's Beer Lab - Arlington, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.7%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) average bubbly tan colored head that quickly diminished; clear ruby-brown colored body; good amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, coffee, cocoa powder, honey
Palate - light/medium bodied; smooth texture; average carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off dry/malty; finished off dry/malty with long-lasting semi-sweet chocolate aftertaste

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Samuel Adams Chocolate Bock
Boston Beer Company (Samuel Adams) | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Dunkler Bock

Grab ya some homemade vanilla ice cream, pour this brew over it and enjoy yourself one tasty float! Loaded with flavors of chocolate, this brew really comes off like a rich chocolate malt with a slight kick. Makes for a great midday dessert sipper. As the brew warms there is a very nice fruity/tart hint of cherries.

Bier Shop: CostCo Wholesale Club - Arlington, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.8%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) large creamy tan colored head that slowly diminished; clear amber/brown colored body; sparse amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - chocolate, vanilla, plums
Palate - light/medium bodied; creamy texture; fizzy carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off malty/semi-sweet; finished off malty/semi-sweet with long-lasting chocolate malt and cherries aftertaste

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Samuel Adams Black & Brew Coffee Stout
Boston Beer Company (Samuel Adams) | Boston, Massachusetts USA

Style: Stout

I'm having a bit of a time getting my taste buds around this brew. Not in that it is flavorful or complex but rather in that it is bland, flat, and has an 'old' taste to it. Starts off rather dry and malty and then finishes off dry and chalky (really 'chewy' in a bad sense).

Bier Shop: CostCo Wholesale Club - Arlington, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 5.8%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) huge creamy tan colored head that very slowly diminished; clear black colored body; good amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - toasted bread, chocolate, coffee
Palate - medium bodied; smooth texture; lively carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off dry; finished off dry/chalky with light alcohol notes and coffee in the aftertaste

Rating: 2 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Big Sky Powder Hound Winter Ale
Big Sky Brewing Company | Missoula, Montana USA

Style: Amber Ale

Quite the hoppy winter ale with just enough sweet caramel undertones to make for an easy drinker. Having a hard time with the classification of this brew - some sites show this to be a strong ale but it is more along the lines of a hoppy amber ale. I'd recommend some spicy chicken fajitas or perhaps some spicy fish tacos to pair up with this brew.

Bier Shop: Dr. Jeckyll's Beer Lab - Arlington, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 6.2%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) large frothy tan colored head that slowly diminished; clear copper colored body; excellent amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - caramel, grass, oranges, biscuit dough, honey
Palate - light bodied; smooth texture; fizzy carbonation; drinkability scale = easy
Flavor - starts off slightly malty; finished off slightly hoppy with long-lasting slight bitterness

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Victory Yakima Glory Ale
Victory Brewing Company | Downingtown, Pennsylvania USA

Style: Black IPA

Good hoppy bite all the way through from start to finish on this brew. Just enough roasted malts to lightly sweeten things up just a tad. Very aromatic with some delightful tobacco scents in the background. Delightfully rich and flavorful by itself; this brew would pair up very well with a hearty grilled rib-eye steak!

Bier Shop: Beer & Wine World - Mansfield, TX

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 8.7%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) large bubbly off-white colored head that slowly diminished; clear dark ruby colored body; excellent amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - roasted malts, grapefruit, herbs, tobacco
Palate - medium bodied; smooth texture; average carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off malty; finished off dry/slightly hoppy
Pairing Recommendations - beef/buffalo/bison, brats/sausage, burgers, lamb, venison/wild boar

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Founders Curmudgeon
Founders Brewing Company | Grand Rapids, Michigan USA

Style: Altbier / Old Ale

The bar has been set!! Now this is a brew one can truly come to appreciate all year long! Excellent flavors and aromas! For an old ale this bugger is holding out like a full-bodied ale but tastes easy enough of the palate to enjoy a few throughout the day. Flavors and textures come off like a fine Chilean merlot - smooth and very fulfilling.

Bier Shop: Received as a gift!!

Beer-Nerd Details:

ABV - 9.8%
Appearance - (from a moderate pour) large bubbly off-white colored head that slowly (oh sooooo slowly) diminished; hazy copper colored body; good amount of lacing effects on the glass.
Aroma - candy sugars, raisins
Palate - medium bodied; smooth texture; average carbonation; drinkability scale = moderate
Flavor - starts off sweet; finished off sweet with long-lasting sugar (but not overpowering) and light alcohol notes in the aftertaste along with honey and raisins
Pairing Recommendations - beef/buffalo/bison, brats/sausage, pasta (cheese/cream), pork, poultry, small game (squirrel, rabbit, etc), venison, wild boar, wild fowl (upland & water)

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Koningshoeven Trappist Dubbel (a.k.a. La Trappe Dubbel)
Bierbrouwerij De Koningshoeven B.V. | Berkel-Enschot, Netherlands

Style: Abbey Dubbel

All in all this was a rather good dubbel; a good baseline brew (if you will) to be used in comparison to other brews in its class/style. After a few folks telling me of this brew and them knowing I really like a hearty abbey dubbel, I was excited to finally sit down with this brew and taste it for all its worth!

I start off with a moderate pour rate (not aggressive but not slow) to bolster up a nice head. The head size was very sparse and very thin composed of off-white colored bubbly foam. Head retention was quite weak as the head quickly dissipated. A light swirl of the glass and I see that there is going to be very little (hence, sparse) lacing effects on the glass while I savor this brew. The body on this beer is a clear, ruby-brown colored body.

A deep sniff of the brew reveals chocolate, lemons, biscuit dough, brown sugar, raisins, and some peppery spices. Starting off the brew is malty, tart, and slightly sweet with some light alcohol present. Most dominant flavors I pick up were chocolate and peppery spices [not like hot peppers though]. It finished off dry and again malty, tart, and slightly sweet. The finish duration (aftertaste) was about average; not long-lasting.

This brew was good on the palate: medium bodied; smooth texture; lively carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy - moderate - heavy], this brew ranks a 'moderate'; one that is to be enjoyed slowly. As this brew slowly warmed the aroma and flavor only slightly became more pronounced.

In the end I was a bit dismayed in that the brew didn't live up to the hype (or my perceptions of the hype). Don't get me wrong, it's a good brew but nothing over the top. Maybe if I had some cheesy pasta this brew would be a lot more enjoyable!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Bier shop - Beer & Wine World; Mansfield, TX
ABV - 7%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 750ml bottle
Recommended serving temperature 45°-50°F

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Regia Extra

Style: Pale Lager

Coming home from being out-and-about on Christmas Eve I find a small unmarked package on my front doorstep. Cautiously I approach this package and gently lean forward to see if I can hear any ticking sounds! There were none so I gently cut the tape and slowly open the box lid &#8230; no 'ka-boom'!! I peer inside to see a large bottle of brew-goodness and head inside to see what 'Santa' has brought for me! Lo and behold it is a lager brew from El Salvador! My first thoughts are along the lines of this being another 'adjunct' brew &#8230;

From a moderate pour rate (not a fast pour yet not a slow pour either) this brew laid out an average (1-finger thick) head that was white, bubbly and one that slowly diminished. A quick swirl of the glass (and many savory sips later!) and there is a fair amount of lacing effects on the glass. The body is a crystal-clear golden yellow color that is one of the finest presentations of a pale lager that I have seen in quite a while!

A deep whiff of this brew reveals aromas of roasted corn, slightly bread-y, light lemon, grass, light alcohol, and I swear I smell club crackers. I was expecting that standard 'skunky' scent that is present in many brews of this style but none were detected! Initially this brew is dry and malty with some very nice flavors of roasted corn and light amount of alcohol to taste. Finishing off it is again dry and malty with no bitterness whatsoever and a nice long-lasting finish duration (aftertaste) of roasted corn and a slight sugary sweetness.

This brew was a delight on the palate! Light-bodied; smooth texture (not thin & watery like what many 'adjunct' pale lagers pose); and lively carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew ranks as 'easy'; a good 'chugger', bottoms up!

So like I said earlier, my first thoughts were along the lines of this being just another 'adjunct' brew. Nothing could be farther from the truth! This was a very refreshing brew that was very flavorful. Given the amount one gets in a bottle and the price (average price is right at $3.00USD) this is one excellent brew to have on-hand for those BBQs and fish fry! It also is making for an excellent choice while watching these college football bowl games!! Grab the nachos, chili and hot wings and plenty of bottles of this brew and enjoy!!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - Cerveceria La Constancia S.A. / BevCo Ltd | San Salvador, El Salvador
Bier Shop - Received as a gift!
ABV - 4.3%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 32oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 35°-40°F.

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Guinness Black Lager

Style: Schwarzbier

I had mixed thoughts and expectations with this beer and to be frank, I did not think that it would hold up to those expectations. I had already read some previous reviews and talked with folks that had tried it and I could only find a scant few that owned up to the fact that they liked it. Even with that knowledge, I tasted this brew with an open mind. The door to that openness quickly shut.

The only thing going for this brew (in my opinion) was that it was a right good-looking beer. Using a moderate pour rate this brew put out a head that was average (about 1 finger thick), bubbly and off-white in color. It was very slow in its diminishing rate and the clear, black-colored liquid put out some excellent lacing effects on the glass.

The aroma and flavor of this brew were absolutely weak. Scents of bread, stale chocolate, grass, and some sort of smell that just singed the nostrils way in the background. From start to finish this brew was bland and malty. There was some sort of long-lasting bitterness that just completely turned me away from this brew; so much so that I did not even finish it.

This brew was light in body, very thin and watery in texture, and had some 'fizzy' carbonation going on. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew is an 'easy' brew to drink. Definitely a brew to chug down as I would not want to invest any more time than necessary to get through with it.

In the end this brew was just another tic mark on the "tried-it-but-ain't-gonna-do-it-again" list. Feel free to try this brew at your own peril (or enjoyment if you happen to actually like it)!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - Guinness Ltd. | Dublin, Ireland
Bier Shop - Beer & Wine World; Mansfield, TX
ABV - 4.5%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 12oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 45°-50°F.

Rating: 1 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Avery The Kaiser Imperial Oktoberfest

Style: Imperial Oktoberfest/Marzen

The final brew in Avery's Dictator Series for me to try and I am so thankful to my 'secret Santa' for bringing this wonderful gift! All of the other brews in this series {Maharaja and The Czar} were just exceptional and I felt that this brew would be right in line! So grabbing my favorite snifter ("The GrandFazha") it's time to pour this brew up and enjoy!

From a moderate pour rate this brew loaded up a large (2-finger thick), bubbly, off-white colored head that diminished oh so slowly! After it settled down just a tad I gave the glass a gentle swirl and the lacing effects on the glass were most excellent. The body color is a gorgeous hazy copper and when held to the light it was just amazing to gaze at!

The aromas of this brew are just, well &#8230; intoxicating! Warm bread, caramel, herbal hops, bread dough and a light hint of alcohol. The flavors of this brew stand tall as well. Initially it is malty-sweet with hints of caramel, light alcohol, spices, and orange zest. Finishing off the brew is the same malty-sweet through and through with nice warming effects from the alcohol. The aftertaste is extremely long-lasting with the same caramel, orange zest, and spices. Absolutely amazing.

Medium bodied with a very creamy texture and lively, lively carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew scores in the moderate-heavy range. A brew that truly deserves one going slow and savoring every sip to its fullest. As this brew slowly warms, it just gets better and better.

Truly a malt-head's delight!! This brew is again just amazing and one to be enjoyed many, many times. Some serious food pairings would include some grilled (or smoked) brats alongside some zangy sauerkraut and decadent potato salad. Other food pairings would include: beef/buffalo/bison, sausage, pork, poultry, and wild upland fowl.

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado
Bier Shop - Received as a gift!
ABV - 10.01%
IBU - 24
Serving type - 22oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 40°-45°F.

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## Antlerz22

I can almost taste them in your descriptive rendering, hic Im dizzy now.


----------



## AWMiller

Left Coast Voo Doo

Style: Stout

Having stopped by one of my favorite beer stores, I noticed some new brews that I have yet to try out. Picked up a few from Left Coast as I've never seen any in our area and I just can't pass up on any new arrivals! Being a malt-head I was really excited to try out this new stout&#8230;

From a moderate pour rate this brew hoisted up an average (1-finger thick) head that was creamy and mocha colored. The body was a clear black with subtle brown/ruby colored hues when held up to the light. The head slowly diminished and left a good amount of lacing on the glass.

Immediately upon opening the senses are flooded with the intense aromas that this brew puts forth. Sweet scents of caramel, chocolate, coffee, roasted barley, coconut, rum, and dark fruits. The flavor of this brew was just as intense as that of its aromas. It started off malty with delicious flavors of: chocolate, caramel, coffee, coconut and a subtle hint of wood (like that of beers stored in bourbon barrels). This brew has an awesome long-lasting aftertaste that is quite malty and no bitterness whatsoever.

Medium-bodied with a thick (somewhat 'chewy') texture and a fizzy carbonation level. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew would be a 'moderate' drinker. Go slow and enjoy those flavors; especially as the brew continues to slowly warm.

I can't wait to savor more brews from Left Coast as this one was definitely a winner in my book! As for some excellent food pairings, I would recommend: beef/buffalo/bison, small game (rabbit, squirrel, etc.), venison, wild boar, and wild fowl (both upland and water). This brew would also make for an excellent dessert beer as well!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - Left Coast Brewing Company | San Clemente, California USA
Bier Shop - Lone Star Beverages | Carrollton, TX
ABV - 6.8%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 22oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 40°-45°F.

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Abita 25th Anniversary Vanilla Double Dog

Style: American Strong Ale

Received a nice set of brews to enjoy from my son-in-law at Christmas! Some I have already savored and this one which I had not at the time. Needless to say I couldn't wait for the opportune time to savor this brew!

From a moderate pour this brew laid out an average-size head (approximately 1-finger thick) that was creamy and quickly dissipated. The body was clear and dark-brown in color with some ruby hues when held up to the light. This brew left some good lacing effects on the glass while I was savoring it.

This brew was very aromatic from the opening of the bottle all the way down to the last sip and for a good while afterwards. Aromas of caramel, chocolate, nuts, dark fruits (plums), and vanilla. The flavors held up just as well as the aromas. Starting out it was malty-sweet with hints of chocolate, vanilla, nuts, plums, cinnamon and nutmeg. This brew finished out malty-sweet with a long-lasting aftertaste of vanilla.

Medium-bodied with a creamy texture and 'fizzy' carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew ranks as a 'moderate' brew go slow and enjoy!

Overall this is a good brew but a wee bit on the sweet side for my taste; finishing the bottle would have been much easier if I had paired it up with cheese (like smoked gouda). Still this is a nicely amped-up brew from Abita! Thanks SIL!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - Abita Brewing Co. | Abita Springs, Louisiana USA
Bier Shop - Received as a gift.
ABV - 7%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 22oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 50°-55°F.

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Left Coast Asylum

Style: Abbey Tripel

What a joy it is to stroll into the beverage store only to see some new brews that I have not tried as of yet! But oh the struggles of choosing only a few to take home!! Any time I see an Abbey Triple I just have to grab it as this is truly my most favored style of beer!

From a moderate pour rate this brew lays out a large (2-finger thick) bubbly head this is egg-shell white in color. The body clarity is quite hazy and the body color is a lovely golden color with a mix of yellow and orange hues mixed in when help up to the light. The lacing effects from this brew are just insane!

Amazingly aromatic and flavorful this brew is! Aromas of warm bread, light alcohol, bananas, pears, honey, allspice, cloves, and nutmeg. The brew starts off sweet and fruity and matches the flavors with the aromas just listed. It finished off still sweet and fruity but with a long-lasting aftertaste of vanilla, light alcohol, brown sugar, and bananas.

Surprisingly light-bodied with a smooth texture and 'lively' carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew would be classed as a 'moderate' drinker.

Go slow with this brew 'cause it is packed with ABV!!! It gets better and better as it slowly warms and I would love to pair this up with a rum-soaked fruitcake sometime soon! This is my second brew from Left Coast and both have been amazing! I can't wait to try more from LCB soon!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - Left Coast Brewing Company | San Clemente, California USA
Bier Shop - Lone Star Beverages | Carrollton, TX
ABV - 11.8%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 22oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 45°-50°F.

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Bridgeport Hop Czar Imperial IPA

Style: Imperial/Double IPA

I love reading beer labels that really strive to grab my attention and this brew was loaded with attention getters! "A robust ruler of IPA is here. All hail the King!" "Brewed with over 2 pounds of whole leaf hop cones in each barrel." "&#8230; brewed with an irresponsible amount of hops &#8230;" Who couldn't resist grabbing some brews with these sort of statements?! I hope that the brew holds up to their hype!

Poured using a moderate pour rate, the head foamed up to a large (2-finger thick) bubbly off-white colored mass that slowly dissipated. The body was hazy with an orange/apricot color; quite a good-lookin' brew. The lacing effects on this glass were just phenomenal!

The aromas from this brew were wonderful: bread, caramel, floral hops and spices. The flavors held up just as well with the brew starting off hoppy and spicy with a light hint of alcohol. It finished up much the same with a long-lasting piney/resin aftertaste.

Medium bodied with a very smooth texture and lively carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew would definitely be a 'moderate' brew; go slow and enjoy those flavors.

Well it certainly does appear that the beer matched up to the hype from the label! It certainly become more and more enjoyable as the brew slowly warmed though. Definitely a good brew to pair up with some rib-eye steaks or perhaps some mussels covered with tiger chili sauce and pico de gallo!!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - BridgePort Brewing Co. / Brewpub | Portland, Oregon USA
Bier Shop - Beer & Wine World | Mansfield, TX
ABV - 7.5%
IBU - 87
Serving type - 12oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 50°-55°F.

Rating: 4 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

Bridgeport Kingpin Double Red Ale

Style: American Strong Ale

Hailing from Oregon's oldest craft brewery and new addition to my "hall of fame", this is one fantastic brew!! Little did I know the joys that awaited my taste buds when I purchased this brew!

From a moderate pour this brew hefted out a large (2-finger thick) bubbly off-white colored head that slowly diminished. The body clarity was clear and the body color was a lovely reddish-brown. This brew also put out some of the most decorative lacing I've yet to see from a brew!

Immediately upon opening I knew that this was going to be a very special brew because the aromas were just magnificent. Scents of caramel, grapefruit, lemons, floral hops and even bananas. Starting off this brew was hoppy and sweet showcasing those amazing flavors of caramel, grapefruit, lemons and bananas. It finishes off just the same with a long-lasting aftertaste of sweet caramel and bananas. It's a superb balance between hops and malts all the way through.

Medium-bodied with a slick texture and lively carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew is truly a moderate brew; go slow and savor the flavors.

I'm definitely going to enjoy more of this beer and I can't wait to try more beers from Bridgeport!! Some smoked venison would pair very well with this brew!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - BridgePort Brewing Co. / Brewpub | Portland, Oregon USA
Bier Shop - Beer & Wine World | Mansfield, TX
ABV - 7.5%
IBU - 65
Serving type - 12 oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 45°-50°F.

Rating: 5 out of 5 mugs

=========================










Avery dugenA

Style: Imperial/Double IPA

Avery Brewing puts on some brews that you just can't go wrong with and this brew is not exception to the rule!! I've been wanting to try this brew for a very long time; just haven't had the opportunity to find it in my area. One of the most insanely aromatic and flavorful IPAs that have crossed my taste buds yet! Truly a brew that I recommend very highly.

Starting with a moderate pour this brew lops out a hefty (2-finger thick) head that is bubbly, off-white in color, and very slow diminishing; very, very, veeeeery slow! And som e of the most lovely lacing effects left on the glass all the way through!










Again I say that this brew is insanely aromatic with scents of bread, oranges, pine/resin, and peaches. This brew starts off hoppy and malty with delicious notes of bread, oranges and peaches. Finishing off it is slightly bitter with a nice long-lasting effect from the warmth of the alcohol. On the bottle it says "brutally bitter", I'd agree but now that my taste buds are acclimating themselves to these hoppy brews, it's not so bad and coming from a malt-head like myself that's a good thing!

Medium-bodied with a ultra smooth texture and very lively carbonation. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], I'd score this brew as a definite 'moderate' brew. Go slow and enjoy all the flavors that this brew provides.

Yet again Avery doesn't cease to amaze! So much so that I have found another brew to add to my "hall-of-fame"!! Seriously going to pair this one up with some smoked salmon, fried fish, or perhaps some cheesy pasta next time!! Oh&#8230; this brew gets much more delicious as it slowly warms up!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Brewery - Avery Brewing Company | Boulder, Colorado USA
Bier Shop - Lone Star Beverages | Carrollton, TX
ABV - 8.5%
IBU - 93
Serving type - 22 oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 50°-55°F.

Rating: 5 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

*Dos Equis XX Ambar*

Every now and then I like to kick back a few good Mexican brews and this is one of my more preferred brews from Mexico. In fact most beers coming out of Mexico are essentially your more lighter beers with two goals in mind: quench thirst, cheaply. This brew does both but also adds in the element of more refined taste and enjoyment in my opinion.

With a moderate pour this brew put out a large (2-finger thick) bubbly off-white colored head that quickly diminished down to a thin foamy ring. With a clear body clarity and dark amber color, this brew left some good lacing effects on the glass while I enjoyed it.

This is one good malty brew with scents and flavors full of sweet toasted malts. I did not detect any bitter notes in this beer. From start to finish this brew is malty (semi-sweet) and very dry, crisp and refreshing.

Light-bodied, thin texture, and an average carbonation level. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this brew is an "easy" drinker.

Pair this brew up with some grilled pork for a great pairing!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Bier Style - Vienna Lager
Brewery - Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma, S.A. de C.V. | Monterrey (Nuevo León), Mexico
Bier Shop - Beer & Wine World | Mansfield, TX
ABV - 4.5%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 12 oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature 40F-45F.

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------



## AWMiller

*Woodchuck Hard Cider (Raspberry)*

Thought I would verge off the beaten path and find something light so off to some ciders I went. Ciders are a good change but not something I'm always hitting up as they typically remind me of those fruity tasting wine coolers. But for a quick and light summertime cool-down, these certainly can hit the spot!

From an aggressive pour rate this cider put out only a sparse-sized head (don't expect much more as these are not noted for putting out massive-sized heads) that was bubbly, off-white in color, and rapidly dissipated soon after pouring. The body clarity was crystal clear and a very light yellow in color. There is hardly any lacing effects on the glass and that much was to be expected.

Raspberry is as raspberry does! There seemed to be some slight notes of apple in both scent and flavor but maybe that was my mind stretching for some other than raspberry. From start to finish this cider is very tart and fruity and a bit overbearingly sweet for my preferences.

Light-bodied, thin texture, and an average carbonation level. On my drinkability scale [easy-moderate-heavy], this cider is definitely an "easy" drinker; chug away and quench that thirst!

A summer-time drink this one definitely is and one that I would pour over ice and maybe spike it up a bit with some tequila or rum!

Beer-Nerd Details:

Bier Style - Cider
Brewery - Green Mountain Cidery (HP Bulmer) | Middlebury, Vermont USA
Bier Shop - Beer & Wine World | Mansfield, TX
ABV - 4%
IBU - not listed
Serving type - 12 oz. bottle
Recommended serving temperature - as cold as you can get it!

Rating: 3 out of 5 mugs

=========================

These and many more beer reviews are available on my blog; the link there is provided on my profile page.

*ABOUT AW's BIERKELLER:* My beer review blog contains beer reviews from an 'average joe' beer enthusiast for 'average joe' beer enthusiasts. It ain't purty, heck it ain't even grammatically correct. It's just me tellin ya what I think about the brews that I have savored. It ain't much but it's sure to put a grin on your chin and a chuckle in your gullet! If'n you're into wild game (the kind ya go out into the great outdoors to get [i.e. hunting or fishing]; not that prepackaged stuff!!) then I got some tasty brews that will go right good with your meal! So thank ye kindly for stoppin by! Now get on in thar and find some brews that you'd like to try & maybe some ya'd better stay away from!

*DISCLAIMER:* All beer tasting notes and reviews are subjective. The thoughts and opinions contained herein are those of the 'bier vorgeschmack' and him only. The intent of these here beer review is to spur interest in brands and styles that one may not normally indulge in and to entice one to venture out and try new brews. While some may argue that there are no other beers than Miller, Coors, Bud, and Keystone, this is much akin to arguing which vanilla ice cream tastes the best. There are more brews out there; try some and enjoy the savory adventure!


----------

